# The Contortionist Megathread



## MetalJordan

Anyone else heard of them? My friend showed them about 2 months ago. Their singer is really good and has a lot of range. Check them out
MySpace.com - THE CONTORTIONIST - Indianapolis, Indiana - Death Metal / Hardcore / Progressive - www.myspace.com/thecontortionistband


----------



## brahminlead

I love this band.


----------



## ServerOfAnubis

Wonderful band. I always keep listening Apparition in my Ipod. Great Great stuff! It's just a shame that this band are not signed yet , I hope they will be in a near future!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I really dig them. I came across them about a year or two ago when I searched myspace for bands called The Contortionist because I wanted to use the name for the band I was with at the time. So it turned out there was already a relatively well-known band using the name


----------



## WhitechapelCS

I love this band, and Im really psyched to be playing with them next sunday.
Im definitely buying the CD and a shirt when I do


----------



## BlindingLight7

These guys > all indiana deathcore


----------



## ServerOfAnubis

BlindingLight7 said:


> These guys > all indiana deathcore


 
I gotta admit that i'm a big fan of The Yellow Sign too. Both very similar stuff, but yeah, The Contortionist is better


----------



## DJENTxCORE901

Ha indiana deathcore. -oceano(doo doo chug)

Yeah the contortionist is sweeet. Wish they'd come to my city.

I wonder when this threads gonna get shit on by people who "HATE DEATHCORE!" yet love saying the word deathcore.


----------



## Ericbrujo

They got sign to ''Good Fight Records'', and now they are recording the new record with Ken Suzi


----------



## angryman

Awesome Band!


----------



## ugg im kyle

ServerOfAnubis said:


> I gotta admit that i'm a big fan of The Yellow Sign too. Both very similar stuff, but yeah, The Contortionist is better



The Yellow Sign is also another sick band. I'm pumped to see people talking about both of these bands on here though!


----------



## Dark_Matter

The Contortionist = Sex


----------



## JoshuaLogan

bump. this band is pretty awesome... love the ambient stuff


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

def! had their cd for a long while now...So stoked on the record!


----------



## akguitarmaster

I saw this and was like my band is opening for them and for, for the fallen dreams july 27th. in tampa florida.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

akguitarmaster said:


> I saw this and was like my band is opening for them and for, for the fallen dreams july 27th. in tampa florida.



I might have to check that out. what venue? and what is your band called?


----------



## akguitarmaster

its at transitions art gallery and my bands name is Sources. 
Welcome to Facebook
Sources(vocal preview up now) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Holy fuck, I like what a hear.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I know their guitarist pretty well, should I hook up an interview?


----------



## josh pelican

No, you should hook up n00dz.


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6

a friend of mine just showed me them today? anybody know what they tune to?


----------



## barrett

'Apparition' is in drop G# on 6 strings i believe. I think their first EP was in drop A though


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6

barrett said:


> 'Apparition' is in drop G# on 6 strings i believe. I think their first EP was in drop A though



G# 6's why?!


----------



## SPBY

6Christ6Denied6 said:


> G# 6's why?!



I've actually just started using that tuning. I like the low end of A/Ab and have been tuning to that on my 7 for a while but i like the feel of 6's more :/


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6

SPBY said:


> I've actually just started using that tuning. I like the low end of A/Ab and have been tuning to that on my 7 for a while but i like the feel of 6's more :/


 

well if it works for you... i just think thats way too many high end notes lost there tuning down so far, and i bought mt first ever 6 string a few weeks ago to actually tune somewhat normally, and i cant deal with it. form now on its 7's for what ever tuning, even in E standard, ill just throw a high A on there


----------



## JoshuaLogan

So, I found this new song by The Contortionist from their album Exoplanet that comes out at the end of this month. I'm thinking this album is going to be awesome.


----------



## Dark_Matter

Fucking love the contortionist.

have both of their EP's


----------



## Metalus

Theyre so sick. Cant wait to see them in November


----------



## String Seraphim

Fuckin' awesome can't wait for the album.


----------



## Tree

And they are fucking amazing! The first track is very reminiscent of older BTBAM.

(At least I think so)

Edit: I just realized that I never posted the link 
sorry
http://www.noisecreep.com/2010/08/25/the-contortionist-exoplanet-i-ii-iii-song-premieres/


----------



## barrett

this is so sick. can't wait for the album


----------



## JoshuaLogan

kinda disappointed that they've rerecorded multiple old songs for this album, but still psyched for it. really good band.

I guess 5 new songs have been shown now... Primal Directive, Flourish, Advent, and Exoplanet I, II, & III


----------



## JoshuaLogan

accidental double post


----------



## Tree

JoshuaLogan said:


> kinda disappointed that they've rerecorded multiple old songs for this album, but still psyched for it. really good band.
> 
> I guess 5 new songs have been shown now... Primal Directive, Flourish, Advent, and Exoplanet I, II, & III



I'm kind of on the same page as you with the "re-released" tracks. But at least the production quality and lyrics have improved IMO. 
Hopefully the rest of the album is like the three title tracks. They're so damn epic.


----------



## The Beard

Holy diverse-ness 
I've officially moved these guys into my top 5 favorite bands for sure


----------



## habicore_5150

i have no idea whats better

- the 3 Exoplanet songs that i heard (so far)
- Ken Susi from Unearth is producing their new album
- the band overall


----------



## Tree

ibanez_6784 said:


> i have no idea whats better
> 
> - the 3 Exoplanet songs that i heard (so far)
> - Ken Susi from Unearth is producing their new album
> - the band overall




They deserve much more recognition and fame that what they have thus far. Hopefully this album is enough to help advance their career(s).


----------



## Beef McStud

it was really nice until the growling started. then i just stopped liking it. :/

what i heard was fucking awesome tho!!


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Anybody else listen to this yet? I think this album is really good.

It officially releases in two days.


----------



## SPBY

YOU HAVE MADE MY NIGHT SIR


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

I really dig these guy's ambient parts. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Deathstate

I love this band


----------



## AlucardXIX

I hadn't given these guys a good listen until a few days ago. Friend showed me new tracks and I was blown away.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

The song Vessel is so badass the whole way through.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I know these guys pretty well, love this band to death... Hopefully they will get pretty popular off of this release. Ken susi of unearth produced it.


----------



## Danxile

this band kicks a huge amount of ass


----------



## Metalus

This is the only thing ive been listening to in the past couple of days 

Anyone know what kinda recording techniques Ken Susi used for their recordings? Amps, guitars, bass drum sounds etc.?


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Bump. This album and band deserve more talk.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Metalus said:


> This is the only thing ive been listening to in the past couple of days
> 
> Anyone know what kinda recording techniques Ken Susi used for their recordings? Amps, guitars, bass drum sounds etc.?



EVH 5150 III for all the rhythms.
Framus cobra for leads.
Mesa triple rec for the cleans.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

BlindingLight7 said:


> EVH 5150 III for all the rhythms.
> Framus cobra for leads.
> Mesa triple rec for the cleans.



really? kinda weird considering the 5150 III and cobra both have way nicer sounding clean channels than a recto.


----------



## StatutoryApe

Saw them with For The Fallen Dreams, Legend, and I Declare War. Such a really good band. I hope this release gives them more popularity. Will be seeing them again in October and November.


----------



## habicore_5150

dont know if i like this or Apparition better
even then, they sound like polished remakes of some songs off of Apparition (regardless, both sound awesome)
Flourish - Eyes: Closed
Expire - Infection
Advent - Realms
Oscillator - well...Oscillator


----------



## JoshuaLogan

apparition is cool but the mix is way better on the new stuff, and I like the remade versions of the old songs. I just think this cd is pretty damn good as a whole.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Got recommended these guys the other day, a fine album.


----------



## leandroab

Got the album. Holy shit. I kinda dig those muted dissonant powerchords of which I have no idea what it's called! 

Holy balls!
Holy balls!


----------



## KenAncients

This is actually one of my favorite bands at the moment. I'm learning alot just by listening to what these guys do and how. I can't wait to put some of their influence into my style.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

bump.

Talk about this band, not Oceano.


----------



## leandroab

Can someone tab the songs?


----------



## Triple7

This record is ridiculous! 

I think right now "Contact" is my favorite song (this will probably change). It starts off sounding like it could be a Scale The Summit song, with that melodic riff at :25, but when it breaks into that dissonant harmony (or whatever it is) riff at 1:15 it kills me everytime, not to mention the vocals are sick!


----------



## ugg im kyle

This album is amazing, anyone that feels "iffy" about it give it a full listen to. I know a lot of people are turned off by the vocals and the spastic changes. This is a great album as a whole. I'm glad people are posting it around on some sites and giving it the exposure it deserves.


----------



## Tree

leandroab said:


> Can someone tab the songs?



I started working on Contact. I have the first minute or so of it done.
I'll try and do as much of the album as I can


----------



## leandroab

IHHguitar said:


> I started working on Contact. I have the first minute or so of it done.
> I'll try and do as much of the album as I can



That's super! 

I'm trying to figure out what tuning they use. I think it's standard A or Drop A. Don't know.

My favorite songs right now are Flourish and Expire.


----------



## habicore_5150

leandroab said:


> That's super!
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what tuning they use. I think it's standard A or Drop A. Don't know.
> 
> My favorite songs right now are Flourish and Expire.



i think they play in dropped G# 6 strings, seen that on one of their video blogs about their Apparition album


----------



## Tree

ibanez_6784 said:


> i think they play in dropped G# 6 strings,




I'm tabbing everything on a 7 string though.


----------



## NaYoN

This band sounds so weird (I guess in a good way). At first I hated it, but now I'm starting to dig it.

To me they sound like a heavily djent version of the faceless, anyone else hear that influence?


----------



## Jtizzle

Hey guys, I started a thread for the tabs a few days ago in the Theory section, go post on it


----------



## mmr007

Love the music...can't stand that singer...just my taste tho


----------



## NaYoN

I think the weirdness of the singer makes it good.


----------



## GalacticDeath

haha Oceano meets Cynic? Not bad, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I'm liking what I hear. I'm not a huge fan of the chuggawugga parts, but overall they are very good.


----------



## xJeremiahx

Love these guys.


----------



## BlindingLight7

ibanez_6784 said:


> i think they play in dropped G# 6 strings, seen that on one of their video blogs about their Apparition album



All the old Songs and Primal Directive are in Drop Ab, All the new Songs except Axiom and Primal Directive is in Bb Standard.

Axiom is in Drop C#.


On 6 strings


----------



## metal_sam14

Just got into these guys, have to say I am loving it!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I finally heard the full album yesterday. I think it's pretty damn good. However, I did find that although the quality wasn't quite as high, I found that the recordings on Apparition had a more fluid quality to them, which I enjoyed. But the more I listen to Exoplanet, the more I prefer the old, as well as the newer material


----------



## Mexi

I recently got into this album as well, and it sounds like a heavier version of BTBAM (with some very similar-sounding passages tbh) but I really like their clean/ambient parts, very post-rockish. definitely one of my fav albums of the year

edit: and I like how they use 6strings and play in G#, perhaps I might take a stab at learning some


----------



## Metalus

Mexi said:


> I recently got into this album as well, and it sounds like a heavier version of BTBAM (with some very similar-sounding passages tbh) but I really like their clean/ambient parts, very post-rockish. definitely one of my fav albums of the year
> 
> edit: and I like how they use 6strings and play in G#, perhaps I might take a stab at learning some



I agree . I love the clean parts. One of my fav albums at the moment.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Mexi said:


> I recently got into this album as well, and it sounds like a heavier version of BTBAM (with some very similar-sounding passages tbh) but I really like their clean/ambient parts, very post-rockish. definitely one of my fav albums of the year
> 
> edit: and I like how they use 6strings and play in G#, perhaps I might take a stab at learning some



Swear they play 7's...But if not, that's cool that Within The Ruins isnt the only band that plays 6's in that tuning haha


----------



## hxcdeathcore

YES! These guys are great. I'm seeing them in October with Legend, The Great Commission and some awesome locals. So excited.


----------



## SPBY

The only thing that annoyed me about this album was how they changed Eyes: Closed into Flourish. Eyes: Closed was one of my favorite songs on the EP Apparition and when they changed the lyrics and the song it was just saddening. Other than that, i love it


----------



## JoshuaLogan

AlucardXIX said:


> Swear they play 7's...But if not, that's cool that Within The Ruins isnt the only band that plays 6's in that tuning haha



The new Within The Ruins album is pretty damn awesome too.


----------



## habicore_5150

JoshuaLogan said:


> The new Within The Ruins album is pretty damn awesome too.



it is, Molotov Solution plays Dropped G (recorded Harbringer with 6 strings in Dropped G), dunno if they switched to 7s now

anyways, moving back
to the guy who said something about The Contortionist being like a heavier BTBAM, guessing i wasnt the only one who had a small BTBAM comparison going

after hearing Exoplanet, i thought the Contortionist was like BTBAM being abducted by aliens


----------



## JoshuaLogan

I hear the BTBAM influence in the melodic, proggy sections, but not in the rhythm... the rhythmic stuff is more Meshuggah worship all the way... although a bit on the slow side most of the time.

The influences I hear are Sikth (especially in the beginning of Flourish), Meshuggah (most of the rhythmic stuff), BTBAM/Cynic (melodic, proggy leads), and various post-rock bands (a lot of the clean, ambient sections could come straight from a band like Explosions in the Sky or Godspeed You Black Emperor)


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Been listening to this non-stop in my car. It keeps getting better. So far, the stand-out for me is Contact. What a track!


----------



## gordonbombay

This cd combines two of my favorite things, down tuned metal and space. How can you go wrong. I loved the addition of the transmission from contact. I love metal has a dreamy, progish bent. They even described the final 3 songs as a single piece that sonically depicted a journey into space to another planet. So awesome. 

What is their gear set up looking like?


----------



## MrMcSick

Just got this. I love parts like the huge chords and lead melody at the end of Contact.


----------



## Mexi

i can see aliens digging this


----------



## Ryan666213

Here is the whole set

Vessel


Exoplanet II 


Primal Directive 


Oscillator


Contact


It was an incredible show! Check it out


----------



## ittoa666

I wonder if their singer likes tommy rogers? Anyway, good stuff.


----------



## metal_sam14

thanks for the vids! fucking love these guys


----------



## Meinrad

Awesome performance! Thanks for sharing videos


----------



## Triple7

I can't wait to see these guys live, the performance looks ridiculous!


----------



## hxcdeathcore

Well I saw the Contortionist a few hours ago and it was a great show. They played every song perfectly and it was an amazing show. I was right in front of them and managed to remember some of the gear they had. If anybodies interested..

-Both guitarist and bassist had ibanez guitars and basses, not sure what model. 5 string bass and I think they used 7 and 6 strings.
-bassist had a rack and I couldn't see anything in it but the ampeg 8x10

-One guitarist had a Carvin V3 through a mesa rectifier cab, he was on the far side so I couldn't see his pedalboard

-Other guitarist had a triple rectifier through a mesa rectifier cab. Pedals I can remember are
-ISP decimator
-some sort of wah
-Boss TU3
-Ibanez ts9
-Some chorus pedal(most likely boss)
-Boss Equalizer
-more boss pedals(are they endorsed?)

Yeah thats all I can remember. They put on a great show only thing I disliked is they didn't play Flourish but oh well.


----------



## vanhalen83

Gah, I've been freaking out about wanting to learn their stuff because i thought they started rockin 8 strings. To whomever said that their EP is in drop A, I thank you, my life is complete.


----------



## musikizlife

yeah man, if you look at their studio footage on youtube, i'm pretty sure i saw 6 string ibanez S series.

Absolutely in my top 3 bands right now
cant get enough of exoplanet


----------



## oNATEo

anybody listen to these guys?
if so how about recommend some bands
i probubly havent heard like them.

some technical progressive metal.

peace friends


----------



## TheDjentlman

Some bands that might catch your interest might be : Volumes, Adaliah, Your Memorial, Animals as Leaders, Periphery, and Structures. Hope you enjoy these bands as much as I!


----------



## Empryrean

The Faceless, if you haven't heard them already.
Obscura, Within the Ruins, and as mentioned above, Animals as Leaders

welcome to ss.org man


----------



## kevyp12

elitist, btbam, veil of maya, born of osiris, after the burial, beneath the massacre, fleshwrought, the human abstract, permillisecond, sumatra, thy art is murder


----------



## ThePinealGland

Within the Ruins definitely. Same tuning, but faster paced and more shreddy instead of atmospheric like The Contortionist. Both bands are awesome though.


----------



## Cure for optimism

PAINTED IN EXILE, all shall perish, and conducting from the grave


----------



## xevre

everything mentioned above is great stuff.
if you like the latest album check out textures. especially silhouettes. incredible songwriting and sound design. check out stormwarning


----------



## Rick

Fucking love The Contortionist.


----------



## oNATEo

thanks guys!


----------



## NickSBTT

Check out my band Swallowed By The Tide. We are nowhere near as heavy as The Contortionist, but in my opinion we'd fall under technical progressive metal(core)
Swallowed By The Tide on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## oNATEo

NickSBTT said:


> Check out my band Swallowed By The Tide. We are nowhere near as heavy as The Contortionist, but in my opinion we'd fall under technical progressive metal(core)
> Swallowed By The Tide on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads




nice!
keep progressing brother.


----------



## Arterial

Rick said:


> Fucking love The Contortionist.


Quoting for the FUCKING TRUTH


----------



## Encephalon5




----------



## NickSBTT

Arterial said:


> Quoting for the FUCKING TRUTH


Quoting quotes for the FUCKING TRUTH.


----------



## NickSBTT

oNATEo said:


> nice!
> keep progressing brother.



Thanks a lot man !
Sorry for the double post xD


----------



## AlexRuger

Man, it's so funny...all these guys are very good friends mine. Robby and I were in a band together for a while in high school. I was searching on google to see what sort of buzz they've been getting since Exoplanet, and I saw this post. Been meaning to join this forum for a while, so here I am.
I'm so stoked to see things going so well for them. It's weird to see your buddies getting talked about like this online. They're gonna go far, I'm sure.


----------



## shaunduane

AlexSmith said:


> Man, it's so funny...all these guys are very good friends mine. Robby and I were in a band together for a while in high school. I was searching on google to see what sort of buzz they've been getting since Exoplanet, and I saw this post. Been meaning to join this forum for a while, so here I am.
> I'm so stoked to see things going so well for them. It's weird to see your buddies getting talked about like this online. They're gonna go far, I'm sure.



You should ask and post their rigs.


----------



## AlexRuger

Hahaha, funny that you say that...
Robby's rig consists of a Carvin V3 and an Avatar 2x12 with V30s. The V3 has JJ 6L6's from Eurotubes.com. I know this because I sold them to him 
Also, their new vocalist, John, uses a Yamaha MO-8 keyboard. I know this because I sold it to him  (I also played the piano and strings parts on "Axiom." This was before John had replaced their old singer.)
The amp was mine in high school, and I played keys (on the Yamaha) in me and Robby's old band, mainly covering Dream Theater stuff. Good times.
Cameron...I *think* he's using a 5150. Not sure though. If you really want I'll call him tomorrow and ask.
On Exoplanet, they were using a lot of VHT's, Mesa's, and the new(ish) 5150 III's. I recorded the key parts at Susi's studio, and I geeked the fuck out over his amp collection. I don't think my old V3 is on the album at all, though. And of course Robby and Cameron (and Chris the bassist) were using Ibanez guitars/basses. I think at the time of recording they were using S series (not sure about the bass), though Robby texted me some pics of some late 80s/early 90s RG's they just picked up a couple days ago. One of them's pink. Metal.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Maybe you might like my new demo? ^^



Putting down some vox on it soon.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Chronographs and Circle Of Contempt.


----------



## Arterial

ChrisOfTheSky said:


> Maybe you might like my new demo? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Putting down some vox on it soon.



classy advertising chris =P


----------



## shaunduane

AlexSmith said:


> Hahaha, funny that you say that...
> Robby's rig consists of a Carvin V3 and an Avatar 2x12 with V30s. The V3 has JJ 6L6's from Eurotubes.com. I know this because I sold them to him
> Also, their new vocalist, John, uses a Yamaha MO-8 keyboard. I know this because I sold it to him  (I also played the piano and strings parts on "Axiom." This was before John had replaced their old singer.)
> The amp was mine in high school, and I played keys (on the Yamaha) in me and Robby's old band, mainly covering Dream Theater stuff. Good times.
> Cameron...I *think* he's using a 5150. Not sure though. If you really want I'll call him tomorrow and ask.
> On Exoplanet, they were using a lot of VHT's, Mesa's, and the new(ish) 5150 III's. I recorded the key parts at Susi's studio, and I geeked the fuck out over his amp collection. I don't think my old V3 is on the album at all, though. And of course Robby and Cameron (and Chris the bassist) were using Ibanez guitars/basses. I think at the time of recording they were using S series (not sure about the bass), though Robby texted me some pics of some late 80s/early 90s RG's they just picked up a couple days ago. One of them's pink. Metal.



Haha, thanks man. I was mainly curious about their pedals. They get a pretty epic sound live.

Thanks, though.


----------



## GATA4

vampiregenocide said:


> Chronographs and Circle Of Contempt.



C.O.C. FTW my friend, nice recommendation. 

Also check out Fell Silent, A Hero A Fake, Cynic, Misery Signals, and our very own friend CHIMP SPANNER!

Give Viatrophy and Wretched a listen as well. 

The Contortionist is absolutely siiiiieeeckkk.


----------



## CryptopsyAndWhatnot

Anyone else like these guys?


----------



## morgasm7

Yes! Great band.


----------



## splinter8451

This is primal directive.


----------



## Tree

This is also like the 4th thread on them asking the same exact question 

But, yes they are amazing


----------



## Durero

I can't stop listening to them.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

3:05 reminds me of 3:19 in this song:


----------



## KoenDercksen

Oh yes, the Contortionist is amazing!

I just got home from a party, sweet dreams guys.


----------



## adb

I've never understood whats so good about this band. They'd sound great without the watered down songs. By watered down I mean they use excessive breakdowns. Also, their vocalist is a dime a dozen hardcore bro.


----------



## Triple7

I like his vocals a lot better than most hardcore vocalists, there's something weird about it that makes it awesome.


----------



## spattergrind

Yes!
They have quickly become one of my favorite bands.
I love that song too, all their songs on Exoplanet are great. Some songs have really slow parts, but it kind of breaks up the heavy.




> Endless......Motion.
> Now the experience is long gone.


I fucking love that part! I don't know why, but it sounds so damn good!

It actually is Flourish BTW.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

adb said:


> I've never understood whats so good about this band. They'd sound great without the watered down songs. By watered down I mean they use excessive breakdowns. Also, their vocalist is a dime a dozen hardcore bro.



I agree with this statement. While the music is pretty cool, the breakdowns are overkill. I think the band has a lot of potential, but personally, I have yet to be impressed by them. They are just an okay band if you ask me.


----------



## MikeH

The Faceless with mad breakdowns and a brocalist.






AND I LOVE IT!


----------



## musikizlife

There music is like 80% of my daily inspiration 
the rest is scale the summit, periphery and Vom but...
Contortionist FTW!!


----------



## RandyE9

Hey, before I go on about the show, this is my first post, after a month or so of lurking!

The Contortionist is amazing, as I'm sure you guys know. I saw them here in Omaha last night with 3 other locals bands. When they first started playing, I was like.

If you have the chance to go check them out, I highly suggest you do!


----------



## cwhitey2

Yeah they are killer live i saw them a couple months ago...i actually went to that show just to check them out 


Oh, Welcome!!


----------



## DVRP

My buddy saw them in Van a few days ago. Said they kicked ass!


----------



## Triple7

Welcome duder! Yea I went to see them a couple of months ago with The Acacia Strain, ended up getting there late and only seeing them play one song. But their cd is freakin awesome, and I plan to try and see them again as soon as I can.


----------



## RandyE9

Thanks for the welcomes, guys!

They played here at a venue that holds only 400 or so, and there was about 150 people there, and I was right up front on stage left, amazing to see how intricate everything is, and how easy they make it look!


----------



## adb

oh cool bro! how many sweet breakdowns were there


----------



## Joeywilson

My band opened up for them last weekend, sickest band and coolest guys!


----------



## ByDesign

Hey guys

First of all, sorry if this isn't the best place for this, please move if it isn't.

I figured there are a fair few Aussie members of this board who would be interested in this, so here it is!

Facebook event:
Log In | Facebook


----------



## only6

Might be going to the saturday 12/11/11 gig at venom, thanks for the heads up


----------



## metal_sam14

Fuck Yes!

Bad news: I live in Tasmania.

Will definitely see if I can make the trip for this


----------



## BrianUV777BK

These guys are good. Played a show with them last year. Nice guys, too!


----------



## in-pursuit

FUCKKKKKK YEESSSSSSS!!! and they're playing TWO shows in Brisbane, what legends.


----------



## Kirk

Hello everyone. I am very new here, so I figured I would go about introducing myself through the music I am involved with. 

Our name is "A Thing About Machines". We are a progressive metal band out of Macomb, Michigan. Our sound compares to and ranges from bands such as Veil of Maya, Born of Osiris, The Contortionist, and Explosions in the sky. 

Our influences are another story, but ill save you the read. Here is some of our music:




Youtube: 







Facebook: A Thing About Machines | Facebook

We're currently finishing off the writing for our first ever EP, and hopefully releasing it through a label that I unfortunately cannot share with you all just yet :/

Anyways, let me know what you think of our music, all questions as well as criticism is encouraged! Take care everyone, hope you enjoy!​


----------



## Fiction

Awesome music man, especially that first song. Some clean singing in there would of been the icing on the cake though.

Anyways, Welcome to SSO!


----------



## Kirk

Fiction said:


> Awesome music man, especially that first song. Some clean singing in there would of been the icing on the cake though.
> 
> Anyways, Welcome to SSO!



Thanks man! Glad to be here

And cleans are something I have been considering for the EP. And to anyone thinking they might ruin the song(s), they won't, I promise. Think along the lines of BTBAM/Contortionist cleans.


----------



## mikernaut

I really liked the 1st song. I agree with the comment on some cleaner vocals might be nice to break it up abit. The 2nd song did nothing for me to be honest. It just sounded like alot of chuggy breakdown songs that lots of other bands are doing these days. 3rd song was interesting and alot different from what I was expecting after listening to the other songs. Kinda a quiet interlude song.

So it seems like you guys atleast have some variety to your sound. 

Some people may not agree with me but I really dig what The Faceless did with "Eidolon Reality" for mixing in a catchy clean chorus. I think something along that line would sound great in your 1st track.


----------



## gunch

mikernaut said:


> I really liked the 1st song. I agree with the comment on some cleaner vocals might be nice to break it up abit. The 2nd song did nothing for me to be honest. It just sounded like alot of chuggy breakdown songs that lots of other bands are doing these days. 3rd song was interesting and alot different from what I was expecting after listening to the other songs. Kinda a quiet interlude song.
> 
> So it seems like you guys atleast have some variety to your sound.
> 
> Some people may not agree with me but I really dig what The Faceless did with "Eidolon Reality" for mixing in a catchy clean chorus. I think something along that line would sound great in your 1st track.



I, for one, agree. 

Also for the high single note tremolo picked lines in your song, consider stacking more reverb on that guitar signal.
REVERB GOOOD


----------



## Chalupacabra

I think this is very cool stuff. I'm actually pretty excited to see what you guys do, and how you evolve. 
Track 1: good stuff, interesting, groovy, nice melody and tone in lead guitar, nice high screams.
Track 2: still good not as interesting but it shows that you can keep up with the modern scene if you want to.
Track 3: modern scene shmodern scene. Unexpected and jealousy inducing, caused sense memory. 
In short, I will buy your stuff when it's done.


----------



## Kirk

mikernaut said:


> I really liked the 1st song. I agree with the comment on some cleaner vocals might be nice to break it up abit. The 2nd song did nothing for me to be honest. It just sounded like alot of chuggy breakdown songs that lots of other bands are doing these days. 3rd song was interesting and alot different from what I was expecting after listening to the other songs. Kinda a quiet interlude song.
> 
> So it seems like you guys atleast have some variety to your sound.
> 
> Some people may not agree with me but I really dig what The Faceless did with "Eidolon Reality" for mixing in a catchy clean chorus. I think something along that line would sound great in your 1st track.



I can definitely see what you mean about the second track, although i'm not sure if you listened to the whole thing. Skip ahead to 2:51 in it, and listen from there. I'm confident it will change your mind on the overall feel of the track. 

Also, to everyone else, thank you very much, I appreciate the kind words


----------



## jordanscotisdead

Really dig it. I enjoyed all three songs a lot, especially the third.


----------



## Kirk

jordanscotisdead said:


> Really dig it. I enjoyed all three songs a lot, especially the third.



Thanks man, glad you like the music!


----------



## Kirk

Also, thank you all for the warm welcomes.


----------



## Kirk

Also, i'm potentially looking for a guitarist, and am for sure trying out drummers, if anyone is interested.


----------



## grants

This is some good music, and I don't say that about much. I feel that it is authentic and creative, and I like it. Very melodic, very pretty, very good. What else can be said?

I'm so glad that this is a refreshing listen to my ears amongst so much metal / heavy music that has become generic, cookie cutter, soul-less 'music.'

Bravo.


----------



## grants

On a side note, was learning the lead riff at the very end of "Nightmare in 4D" last night and was wondering how you could possibly get that sweeping riff so clean. Then I thought to myself, try tapping it instead, and of course, it is much cleaner. 

Was wondering, just out of curiosity, did you do the latter or the former on the recording?


----------



## Kirk

grants said:


> On a side note, was learning the lead riff at the very end of "Nightmare in 4D" last night and was wondering how you could possibly get that sweeping riff so clean. Then I thought to myself, try tapping it instead, and of course, it is much cleaner.
> 
> Was wondering, just out of curiosity, did you do the latter or the former on the recording?




Hey dude, Thank you! very, very flattering to me that you even took the time to learn something of ours! In the recording itself is not tapped fully, they are regular old sweeps with the exception of a tap for the highest note in the sweep. We actually have a play-through video for that song with a link to download tabs if you wanted to check it out:


----------



## Kirk

alicefrerichs said:


> Awesome music man, especially that first song.




Thanks! Your image links are broken though good sir.


----------



## brutalwizard

THE CONTORTIONIST 2012 Studio Report #1 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection

had a neat conversation about guitar pro with there vocalist last time they were in town. i guess they use it more then he had led on


----------



## gunch

My body is ready!


----------



## metal_sam14

YAY! Words cannot express how keen I am for this!


----------



## Somnium

Definite aoty contender. Beyond stoked!


----------



## Rick

I <3 this band.


----------



## Sikthness

cant wait for this. My internet is fuked for watching streams, did they say when its due?


----------



## ByDesign

brutalwizard said:


> THE CONTORTIONIST 2012 Studio Report #1 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection
> 
> had a neat conversation about guitar pro with there vocalist last time they were in town. i guess they use it more then he had led on



They started using GP for the first time in the writing process for this record


----------



## Alpenglow

Man I love The Contortionist... they are pure sex live. Stoked as hell for this new album!


----------



## Levi79

Yes! Love The Contortionist!


----------



## MartinMTL

I have very high expectations for this album. I am excite.


----------



## The Beard

Is the Metal Injection site not working for anyone else? 

EDIT:

It seems like no matter what site I try to watch the video on, it doesn't work  
I NEED TO SEE THIS, THEY ARE TIED FOR MY FAVORITE BAND ALONG WITH DANZA.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams




----------



## Dunloper

Yessssssssssssss


----------



## brutalwizard

THE CONTORTIONIST 2012 Studio Report #2 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection

new one


----------



## Selkoid

Cynic anyone?


----------



## sessionswan

I see some Kemper profilin' abound... very excited for this album. 2012 is gonna be a great year for some new metal albums.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I'm excited to hear the track called "DERP"


And those riffs where very cynic-y, in the best ways possible.


----------



## brutalwizard

THE CONTORTIONIST 2012 Studio Report #3 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection way more guitar parts revealed!


----------



## Randy

> Jason Seucof and Eyal Levi



All I needed to read.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I don't know if I'm more excited for any other album this year


----------



## leandroab

That fucking video player sucks major ass...

But anyways, I can't wait for this...


----------



## brutalwizard

final update 

THE CONTORTIONIST 2012 Studio Report #4 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection


----------



## jjfiegel

That part at 1:06 sounds and looks awesome.


----------



## The Beard

Is there an estimated release date for this yet?


----------



## ilovefinnish

their ambient interludes are siiiiiick!


----------



## spawnofthesith

stc423 said:


> Is there an estimated release date for this yet?



This. I don't know if I can handle the waiting.

At least I'll be able to catch some new stuff live April 25th


----------



## LRHTMetalhead

Thanks for sharing, CAN'T WAIT !!!!!!!


----------



## TheBloodstained

absolutely loved Exoplanet and judging from the videos this followup is going to be equally amazing! 

Really looking forward to this! ^_^


----------



## BTFStan

these guys are rad


----------



## ByDesign

New song live



Can we make this a Contortionist megathread?


----------



## BlindingLight7

ByDesign said:


> New song live
> 
> "vidya"
> 
> Can we make this a Contortionist megathread?


I dig it a lot from what I can hear, hopefully we'll hear some preview stuff in the near future.


----------



## spawnofthesith

ByDesign said:


> Can we make this a Contortionist megathread?



Seconded


----------



## gordonbombay

Stoked on the clean singing in the new song. I really hope they expand on that.


----------



## gunch

spawnofthesith said:


> Seconded



Thirded, Make it happen mod duders

There's just something about these guys, they stand head and shoulders above 90% of the current "aggressive progressive" movement.

They're doing something RIGHT.


----------



## TheBloodstained

silverabyss said:


> There's just something about these guys...


There certainly is! They weave some kind of magic into the threads of their songs!


----------



## MikeH

I am beyond fucking excited for this. Exoplanet has been nearly worn out in my CD player.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

more clean vocals, seriously i really hope its not on every song.


----------



## BlindingLight7

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> more clean vocals, seriously i really hope its not on every song.


yeah! clean singing's for pussies!


----------



## gunch

Both harsh and clean are okay with me-

When done well, of course.


----------



## BlindingLight7

I hear some oldschool Contortionist in that song, especially at the beginning with the dissonance, diggin' it!


----------



## spawnofthesith

The Contortionist is one of my favorite bands of all time. Their music is amazing, I love them live every time I see them, and I have had far too many magnificent experiences while listening to them. Much love to this band, I am straight up fanboy 


Any of the members post here?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

BlindingLight7 said:


> yeah! clean singing's for pussies!



i didnt mean it like that lol
i enjoy some clean singing but just not with the contortionist
but who knows maybe hearing the song clearly will change my mind


----------



## spawnofthesith

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i didnt mean it like that lol
> i enjoy some clean singing but just not with the contortionist
> but who knows maybe hearing the song clearly will change my mind



If you don't like the cleans on Exoplanet.... don't listen to their very first EP


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^they actually dont bother me that much on exoplanet


----------



## MikeH

Then how would they not work in this situation? If they don't bother you on Exoplanet, why fix what isn't broken? Nah meeeen?


----------



## spawnofthesith

MikeH said:


> Then how would they not work in this situation? If they don't bother you on Exoplanet, why fix what isn't broken? Nah meeeen?



Yeah, I should certainly hope they won't be returning to the cleans on early releases


----------



## ByDesign

From chatting to the dudes, there is definitely going to be a lot more cleans on the album than on Exoplanet. I dare say (judging from this video and the other video of another new song) that it might almost be 50/50, or close to...


----------



## MikeH

I'm cool with that. I love his cleans. They add a good element to it.


----------



## ByDesign

I think it will only add to the contrast between heavy sections and the ambient sections. Really make it more impactful. Can't wait to hear it, I'm expecting Textures meets Cynic with this new one.


----------



## The Beard

ByDesign said:


>




Dear lord, dat outro @ 3:52


----------



## Hybrid138

I love the cleans


----------



## Alpenglow

I really love the cleans. I'm totally okay with 50/50 harsh and clean vocals.


----------



## ByDesign

Lots of cleans in this one, even worse sound though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82ePH2SPfoM

EDIT: Why are YT vids no longer embedding? Never had this problem before...


----------



## BlindingLight7

ByDesign said:


> Lots of cleans in this one, even worse sound though.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82ePH2SPfoM
> 
> EDIT: Why are YT vids no longer embedding? Never had this problem before...


I like this one a lot better, I'm glad that they are heading further away from the deathcore stuff and more into this post-rock ambient groove metal clusterfuck they seem to be into now, I fucking love it.


----------



## BlindingLight7

New song, can't tell if this is the other one again or not though. fucking beast mode.

Jonothan's vocals are SO good live now, simply amazing.


----------



## brutalwizard

diffrent new song in good quality


----------



## BlindingLight7

brutalwizard said:


> diffrent new song in good quality


that triplet rhythm... I don't know if I'm hearing shit or that is some REALLY fucked up time signature...what in the fuck.


----------



## Somnium

....I have no words for this.


----------



## Rick

Man, I can't wait for this.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Holy shit


----------



## spawnofthesith

Saw them last night. A "holy shit!!" performance as always. The new stuff sounds insanely awesome. I can't wait for the new album. I was talking to the vocalist and he said June or July release 

Also anyone know what Cameron Maynard has? He had a beautiful looking Ibanez last night that I couldn't identify


----------



## CharliePark

spawnofthesith said:


> Saw them last night. A "holy shit!!" performance as always. The new stuff sounds insanely awesome. I can't wait for the new album. I was talking to the vocalist and he said June or July release
> 
> Also anyone know what Cameron Maynard has? He had a beautiful looking Ibanez last night that I couldn't identify



They both have rg1527m's and rg1527rb's I think.


----------



## brutalwizard

Had a really neat night with the contortionist.

The new songs are AMAZING in person! I cannot wait for the new album. I asked about how they liked the production, and Cameron said it goes so much beyond what they could have imagined.

After the show had some fun partaking in some shenanigans in their van, and had awesome conversations from the boise music scene and how many bands view it, to lucid dreaming and astral projection.

Also both guitarists got 2 Ibby prestige 1527's Each. There bassist also got 2 ibanez basses 
Robbie got a blue one with a rosewood fretboard, Cameron got a black one with a RW board, and they both got white ones with the maple fretboard.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Hmm is the blue one quilted?


----------



## brutalwizard

spawnofthesith said:


> Hmm is the blue one quilted?



didnt look like it. It was like a royal blue color that looked black depending on the lighting


----------



## spawnofthesith

Huh I suppose I'm just crazy. I could've sworn I saw a beautiful quilted Ibanez though


----------



## MartinMTL

Alpenglow said:


> I really love the cleans. I'm totally okay with 50/50 harsh and clean vocals.



Same here. To be honest, I'm not really a fan of their EP, but Exoplanet is one of my favourite albums. The concept, the lyrics, the music, the album art... Anyways, I find that the few cleans that they did have really added to the music. I'm definitely looking forward to this album. Especially the "jazz fusion-y" song they said that will be on the album. At least I think I remember them saying that in an interview. I can't find it now though.


----------



## BlindingLight7

The Contortionist ~complete set ~ 4-28-12 - YouTube

fucking embed god damn it


----------



## gordonbombay

BlindingLight7 said:


> The Contortionist ~complete set ~ 4-28-12 - YouTube
> 
> fucking embed god damn it



Holy shit that video is incredible. They are insanely solid live. I am soooo pumped for the new cd. They make the perfect mix of heavy, pretty and space. New songs sound incredible.


----------



## Santuzzo

Looking forward to their new album! I like Exoplanet a lot.

I especially like the melodic playing of the guitarists!


----------



## maximummetal288

New album "Intrinsic" comes out 7/17!!!

Here's the pre-orders: The Contortionist: Official Online Store


----------



## 3074326

maximummetal288 said:


> New album "Intrinsic" comes out 7/17!!!
> 
> Here's the pre-orders: The Contortionist: Official Online Store





I'm so fucking pumped for this album. I haven't taken Exoplanet out of my CD player since I saw them live in September. It quickly became one of my favorite metal albums ever. So pumped. 

The last 24 hours have been so awesome.


----------



## metal_sam14

So fucking excited!


----------



## rgaRyan

July is going to own. Periphery and The Contortionist!!

And I quit my job the end of July, so stoked.


----------



## Aevolve

Placed my pre-order. Tanktop design was sick.


----------



## brutalwizard

so exited cant decide if i want a periphery pre order or TC.

probably the contortionist


----------



## Divinehippie

just ordered the ultimate pack. not a fan of the shorts but $50 for CD, 2 t-shirts and tank is a really good deal. also maybe hopefully some dog tags and guitar pics as well .


----------



## SynapseResponse

I think I'm going to cry. This is definitely one of my favorite bands.

They put on one of the best shows I've ever seen, as well. Playing with them was an honor and an inspiration.

A cool bunch of guys, too!


----------



## jawbreaker

Divinehippie said:


> just ordered the ultimate pack. not a fan of the shorts but $50 for CD, 2 t-shirts and tank is a really good deal. also maybe hopefully some dog tags and guitar pics as well .



It's funny, i only want the shorts haha


----------



## spawnofthesith

I'm so fucking excited. These guys are legit one of my favorite bands of all time. Such moving and emotive musical badassery.


----------



## rgaRyan

In a predicament. Do I pre-order a bundle and wait 1-1.5 months after the release date for it to ship to Canada and just download the album when it comes out? Or should I forget about the bundle and just buy the CD when it comes out?


----------



## crg123

Just pre-ordered the #2 Bundle... is it sad I was motivated to preorder because of the limited edition 350 plectrums? yea it is...


----------



## jjfiegel

I'm more excited for the dogtags myself, and I might have squeaked in for the signed copy. I didn't even know of these bonuses when I ordered too. I just wanted to get my order in as soon as possible so it would hopefully ship as soon as possible.

Oh, and I'm listening to Exoplanet right now. I love these guys. Intrinsic is probably my third most anticipated album this year.


----------



## rgaRyan

Probably the best quality audio of one of their unreleased songs.


----------



## rgaRyan

Check out this link, preview of the song 'Holomovement'.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Holomovement/dp/B008A3M9DU


----------



## Sikthness

rgaRyan said:


> Check out this link, preview of the song 'Holomovement'.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Holomovement/dp/B008A3M9DU



Awesome. This is gonna be much better than Exoplanet, Im callin it now.


----------



## squid-boy

I love this band so much. I am beyond excited.


----------



## rgaRyan

Sikthness said:


> Awesome. This is gonna be much better than Exoplanet, Im callin it now.


Exoplanet is hard to beat. Judging from Dreaming Schematics and this preview, it seems less "deathcore-y" and much more progressive, which is great, but Exoplanet is still a marvelous album.

I put it up on YouTube, lol.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^ the vocals kill it for me


----------



## jjfiegel

What's wrong with those vocals?


----------



## GTailly

The preview of this song really hooked me up for the release. I liked Exoplanet but felt the deathcore parts were too much for me sometimes. 

I am pretty stoked now.


----------



## bhakan

The vocals remind me of Last Chance to Reason in some spots. I liked exoplanet, but I also found the deathcore parts to get tiring after a while, so this sounds like it will be awesome.


----------



## themike

Full track of Holomovement

http://www.metalsucks.net/2012/06/1...contortionists-holomovement-song-lyric-video/


----------



## The Beard

^ I rushed on here to post it but you beat me to it 
I think it's running slowly because of all the traffic, I haven't been able to listen yet


----------



## GTailly

^ lol MS servers must shit bricks atm.


----------



## anomynous

It's basically Cynic now, which is a very good thing.


----------



## samu

Sounds like they matured a lot, really digging this.


----------



## jjfiegel

Here's youtube if metalsucks isn't working.



Really liking this. Can't wait for the rest.


----------



## CyborgSlunk

Wow, this sounds very different from the first album! Always loving when a band takes a step into a new direction. Let´s see if I´ll like the album more than I do the first one.


----------



## rgaRyan

I just bought it on iTunes, but I won't be able to listen for another 3.5 hours because I'm at work! >.<


----------



## spawnofthesith

I like it a lot! TBH, I don't feel like its _that_ different of a sound than Exoplanet had, just a bit of a natural evolution/development of their old sound


----------



## TheFerryMan

damn. that is beautiful.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

after listening to that song i am the opposite of pumped for this album


----------



## squid-boy

I pooped my pants a little bit.


----------



## Gemmeadia

rgaRyan said:


> Probably the best quality audio of one of their unreleased songs.




4:07  yessss


----------



## gordonbombay

So sick. I love the clean vocals. Adds a great new dynamic and makes the heavier parts seem heavier. Preordered.


----------



## 3074326

Fuckin' love it, can't wait.


----------



## simulclass83

How can you guys not be psyched for this album? It's gonna be dope as hell. 
I'm sure they haven't completely abandoned the Exoplanet feel if that's what it is. These clean vocals are really refreshing IMO.


----------



## rgaRyan

I'm home and listening to it for the first time. Out of body experience!
Edit: Everyone has their preferences and maybe they don't like how the band seems to have switched from progressive deathcore to simply progressive metal. Can't blame them for their opinions.


----------



## Sikthness

I really liked it alot. I loved Exoplanet when it came out, but not being a big deathcore fan I was hoping they'd do exactly what they seem to have done.


----------



## brutalwizard

SICk


----------



## Riffer

rgaRyan said:


> Probably the best quality audio of one of their unreleased songs.



Holy shit they are boring to watch in this video.


----------



## rgaRyan

Riffer said:


> Holy shit they are boring to watch in this video.


Boring because they are focusing on the music and not running around the stage like dipshit hipsters.


----------



## codync

rgaRyan said:


> Boring because they are focusing on the music and not running around the stage like dipshit hipsters.



Yeah, only dipshit hipsters move on stage!


----------



## in-pursuit

loving the new track. very much enjoying the mix as well, I really hated the sound of the snare on Exoplanet.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis

Wait a minute...someone would actually take progressive deathcore over progressive metal? 

I know music is subjective and all but damn!


----------



## spawnofthesith

All this splitting hairs/genre talk over prog deathcore vs. prog metal are quite silly


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I personally would take old contortionist over this any day


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

This is way better.


----------



## Prydogga

I like this, I found the 'heavy' parts of Exoplanet to be rather 'ugly', if that makes sense to anyone else's understanding.


----------



## -One-

I like it, but this most definitely isn't the band I fell in love with when I heard _Apparition_. I'll wait for the rest of the album to judge (since I won't judge based on the live performances, pro-shot or not).


----------



## Marcus

Prydogga said:


> I like this, I found the 'heavy' parts of Exoplanet to be rather 'ugly', if that makes sense to anyone else's understanding.



A friend of mine said the same thing when I showed them to him, he said he liked the melodic sections but found the use of dissonant chords/chugs to be distasteful, like they could be doing something more interesting/clean to create a heavy sound, is that kinda the angle you were going for?



I like it either way, this and Exoplanet are both awesome to me  I don't think I'd want them to stay the same for another album though, Exoplanet was great but if they weren't distinct from one another I'd just compare them and inevitably be as unhappy with one as I could've been with a different sounding album that wasn't to my tastes. Bands need to progress, especially in a genre named after the word


----------



## CharliePark

Can't blame a band for writing a different record than the last one. Don't wanna get bored do ya? 
Song is awesome, sort of wanted it to go for longer haha.


----------



## GTailly

Just listened to it for three times or so and it really has grown on me.

I can indeed hear tiny similarities with Cynic from their chord voicing in the beginning but still.

I love how their sound really matured and evolved in a way. In my opinion, the song is really awesome and I will be waiting enthusiastically for the record.


----------



## Riffer

rgaRyan said:


> Boring because they are focusing on the music and not running around the stage like dipshit hipsters.


 They don't need to run around. Just move more. They are almost standing perfectly still most of the time. And just because it's techincal music doesnt mean they can move around. Have you ever seen Dan from BTBAM or all the members of DEP. They go pretty crazy when they paly and their stuff is pretty technical.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis

After Cynic released Focus they didnt move much on stage and nobody cared. Cause the music was good.


----------



## rgaRyan

codync said:


> Yeah, only dipshit hipsters move on stage!



Naw I'm just saying, lol. Sometimes band jump around so much they look a bit foolish.


----------



## The Beard

I like it, I was hoping to hear a bit more heaviness out of their first single, but whatevs 

A definite sign that this album is gonna be a winner though


----------



## TheBigGroove

the tone is sooo much better. I feel like they finally got where they were trying to get.


----------



## Guamskyy

The song is good, but if it sounded like exoplanet production wise I would like it so much better.


----------



## BlindingLight7

The Beard said:


> I like it, I was hoping to hear a bit more heaviness out of their first single, but whatevs
> 
> A definite sign that this album is gonna be a winner though


Honestly they've stated they are straying away from the "core" type stuff with this release, the last album didn't consist of all original songs. and you can clearly tell which are old and new. which might've been bad cause I believe it gave people a false idea of what they're all about.

The new songs they're playing live are fucking insane though, with plenty of heavies. You won't be dissapointed


----------



## splinter8451

I am stoked for this album, maybe even more so than for Periphery II!

This song is awesome, like others have said this is where I was hoping they would take this album


----------



## spawnofthesith

Full tour dates announced. No Denver date at all, this is devastating

July
14 Indianapolis, IN @ Emerson Theater
15 Joliet, IL @ Mojoes
16 Cleveland, OH @ Peabody's Down Under 
17 Lansing, MI @ Blackened Moon
18 Portage, IN @ Camelot Arena
19 OFF
20 Little Rock, AR @ Downtown Music
21 Oklahoma City, OK @ Conservatory
22 Albuquerque, NM @ El Rey Theater
23 North Las Vegas, NV @ The Sanctuary
24 W. Hollywood, CA @ Whiskey A Go Go 
25 Lancaster, CA @ Industry Theater
26 Scottsdale, AZ @ Martini Ranch
27 OFF
28 Fort Worth, TX @ Tom Cats West
29 San Antonio, TX @ White Rabbit
30 Metairie, LA @ Cypress
31 Atlanta, GA @ The Masquerade

August 
1 Tampa, FL @ State Theater
2 Jacksonville, FL @ Phoenix Taproom
3 Spartanburg, SC @ Ground Zero


----------



## ByDesign

Song samples up on Amazon.

Intrinsic: The Contortionist: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads


----------



## Divinehippie

I'm so conflicted becausei already pre-ordered the album but i dont want to listen to any of the tracks till i get it and can listen to the album as a whole. but at the same time the temptation is killing me not to go check out some of those live videos D:. I'm hoping it'll be as good as Exoplanet. what to do what to do? i think i may be able to hold out but goddamn is it hard haha xD.


----------



## Sikthness

the samples are awesome. Feedback Loop sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## TheBloodstained

Divinehippie said:


> I'm so conflicted becausei already pre-ordered the album but i dont want to listen to any of the tracks till i get it and can listen to the album as a whole. but at the same time the temptation is killing me not to go check out some of those live videos D:. I'm hoping it'll be as good as Exoplanet. what to do what to do? i think i may be able to hold out but goddamn is it hard haha xD.


I know the feeling! Just like you I also have the album on pre-order and I also try to avoid listening to anything until I get the album! 
The wait is killing me!


----------



## TheBloodstained

rgaRyan said:


> Naw I'm just saying, lol. Sometimes band jump around so much they look a bit foolish.


**cough** Dragonforce **cough**


----------



## spawnofthesith

ByDesign said:


> Song samples up on Amazon.
> 
> Intrinsic: The Contortionist: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads



Holy shit yes


----------



## Sikthness

I have heard the cd. Gonna take a while to fully sink in, but if you were hoping theyd go pretty much full spacey/prog metal will be happy. Still plenty of heavy though.


----------



## AscendingMatt

Sikthness said:


> I have heard the cd. Gonna take a while to fully sink in, but if you were hoping theyd go pretty much full spacey/prog metal will be happy. Still plenty of heavy though.



where? i pre ordered it and those dont ship out till friday?


----------



## Guamskyy

Just took a few little listens to some samples because I pre-ordered the album and don't want to spoil the suprise.


Baby we got a hot one tonight 

Can't wait!!


----------



## The ProfEscher

I've listened through the album maybe fifteen times now (my friend got a promo copy) and it's pretty unbelievable. Musically, it's just on a different level than Exoplanet, and though I love Exoplanet and will defend its breakdowns to the death, it just wouldn't have worked with music like this. There are still plenty of heavy parts though. Overall, there isn't a single thing I'm disappointed with. Exoplanet was an amazing release and this album will probably top The Parallax part 2 for my favorite of the year.


----------



## Aevolve

It's so hard not to make my band sound exactly like this. It's so good to my ears.


----------



## eventhetrees

9/10 for me on this new cd. Sounds incredible, needs a ton more listens though! I wouldn't even call this cd different, it's a logical progression. It's still just as heavy as Exoplanet IMO in just a much more creative way.


----------



## The ProfEscher

I wouldn't say it's as heavy as Exoplanet. It's definitely got some heavy as fuck moments, but Exoplanet beats it out simply by sheer volume. It'll take plenty of listens to sink in though.


----------



## eventhetrees

The ProfEscher said:


> I wouldn't say it's as heavy as Exoplanet. It's definitely got some heavy as fuck moments, but Exoplanet beats it out simply by sheer volume. It'll take plenty of listens to sink in though.



I'm sort of using heavy as a subjective term kind of. Either way, this album will truly set them apart in their respective genre


----------



## 3074326

I'll be seeing them on Monday. I'd really like to get a copy of the new album signed by the band. BUT IT WON'T BE OUT UNTIL THE NEXT DAY!


----------



## -One-

3074326 said:


> I'll be seeing them on Monday. I'd really like to get a copy of the new album signed by the band. BUT IT WON'T BE OUT UNTIL THE NEXT DAY!


Trust me, they'll have a copy to sell you.
I got BoO's latest, Conducting from the Grave's latest, Last Chance to Reason's latest, and The Human Abstract's latest, all by seeing them within a couple weeks before the release date.


----------



## 3074326

-One- said:


> Trust me, they'll have a copy to sell you.
> I got BoO's latest, Conducting from the Grave's latest, Last Chance to Reason's latest, and The Human Abstract's latest, all by seeing them within a couple weeks before the release date.



Well, awesome.


----------



## slumber_party

Album is so good. I wish the ender was more massive, because it totally could have been.


----------



## The ProfEscher

Do you mean Solipsis or Parallel Trance?


----------



## Sikthness

Ok ive listened to the Cd about 4 times since yesterday. And really I'm quite conflicted as to how I feel about it. I don't really find myself being blown away, at all, during any of the tracks- yet I feel compelled to listen again. If that makes sense to anyone. I think this one may require an attentive head phoned listening experience to truly take in. I do like the direction theyve gone in though, exactly what I wanted them to do. Maybe I'm just not in the right mood for it yet, and in a couple weeks Ill listen and fall in love w/ it, I dunno. Im curious if anyone else feels this way.


----------



## xxCAGExx

i find the album boring honestly


----------



## BlindingLight7

I feel like with every song that goes by the groves and epic moments dissipate rapidly. I have firm belief that it's a grower, not a show'er.

I've noticed that most of these kinds of albums in the progressive genre require a good weeks worth of listening to really get a grasp of everything that is going on in the song, on the first listen there is no way that you'd be able to hear ALL of the different things going on at once, it is so overwhelming that our brains shut it down and only accept small bits here and there. but once we understand, it gets much better. 

Progosophy, yo


----------



## brutalwizard

I am so glad i preordered this over periphery 2.

From what i heard it on amazon it seems overly amazing.


----------



## codync

Sikthness said:


> Ok ive listened to the Cd about 4 times since yesterday. And really I'm quite conflicted as to how I feel about it. I don't really find myself being blown away, at all, during any of the tracks- yet I feel compelled to listen again. If that makes sense to anyone. I think this one may require an attentive head phoned listening experience to truly take in. I do like the direction theyve gone in though, exactly what I wanted them to do. Maybe I'm just not in the right mood for it yet, and in a couple weeks Ill listen and fall in love w/ it, I dunno. Im curious if anyone else feels this way.



Headphones and a better rip will definitely help.


----------



## Tang

Apparently the rip that's making the rounds is a 192k transcode. I'll be waiting for the album to drop, personally.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I have heard this. And I am fucking amazed. The Contortionist does not disappoint. I can't wait to receive my preorder bundle. Once I have that, I'll then be able to go a full week wearing only Contortionist t shirts


----------



## Empryrean

Am I the only one that thinks this sounds like Last Chance to Reason and Exoplanet had interdimensional sex?


----------



## bhakan

^Nope. First thing I thought when I heard Holomovement a couple weeks ago was that the vocals sounded very Last Chance to Reason-like. 

I'm really liking this album so far. Like any good prog album, it's taking a couple listens to sink in, but I've been enjoying it more and more each listen.


----------



## goherpsNderp

not a fan of the weird bass stuff on the clip for Dreaming Schematics but the rest of the album is sounding amazing. i like how pro and dream-like it all sounds.


----------



## brutalwizard

Why is everyone talking about an album that isnt out yet? it bums me out and exites me for tuesday


----------



## Sikthness

Im actually kinda finding myself wishing there were less heavy moments, and more of the softer stuff w/ the vocoder or whatever that effect is. Like I love the beginning of Sequential Vision, then once it gets heavy I snap outta the trance I was in from the beginning and wish there was more spacey shit like that.


----------



## BlindingLight7

After ~24 hours of listening, I'm in love with this album, as much as I was with shapeshifter, apparition, and exoplanet. It makes me proud to know these guys are from Indiana, and that they sprouted from a sea of shitty deathcore bands by not following the trends. So so good.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

xxCAGExx said:


> i find the album boring honestly



this, i am very un impressed by this album. the softer parts dont really do anything and they dont seem to enhance the heavier parts, which sucks because the contortionist is one of my favorite bands


----------



## The ProfEscher

I don't know how any fan of this genre could find songs like Sequential Vision and Geocentric Confusion boring.


----------



## gunch

Empryrean said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this sounds like Last Chance to Reason and Exoplanet had interdimensional sex?



Only the clean singing here is good and not irritating like on Level II.

In fact, the songwriting on this totally trumps LCtR.


----------



## Sikthness

silverabyss said:


> Only the clean singing here is good and not irritating like on Level II.
> 
> In fact, the songwriting on this totally trumps LCtR.



Blasphemy!


----------



## Daken1134

i got the leaked version, and i cant wait to buy a physical copy. i cant stop listening to intrinsic holy god. there is alot of amazing jazz fusion elements they embellished on


----------



## gunch

Sikthness said:


> Blasphemy!



The repetition old, just saying.


----------



## Divinehippie

preorder has shipped! now just need that bitch at my doorstep ASAP! i've been so good about not listening to any of the teasers/clips/leaked copies. I'm hoping it pays off, but i have high expectations and am fairly sure i wont be let down xD.


----------



## Kkoznarek

Cannot wait to see these guys and Chimp Spanner on Sunday. I get to see Chimp for his first first show ever in the US and I feel like a lucky sonofagun!!!


----------



## BlindingLight7

Who's going to be seeing them on the 18th in portage?


----------



## arcadia fades

I hope they come to the UK soon!


----------



## spawnofthesith

Got my preorder today! Everything is perfect and amazing about this album they do not disappoint. Love all my new shirts and shorts


----------



## Guamskyy

^^Same here!

How weird, Priority Mail is a 2-3 day service, and they say it shipped Friday. It got here in a day!?! Well done Postal Service 

The album is great! I bought my shirts a size smaller to motivate me to lose some weight to fit into them. Gotta look good in dat tank top all day


----------



## splinter8451

Hopefully my preorder gets here Monday! 

It is so hard not to download the leak 

But I wanna listen to the entire album in my car on my drive to work so I will wait....


----------



## JosephAOI

Would this be the appropriate place to post that I just had sex to Primal Directive?


----------



## metal_sam14

JosephAOI said:


> Would this be the appropriate place to post that I just had sex to Primal Directive?



Considering Primal Directive is only 4 minutes long, maybe not


----------



## JosephAOI

We had to do it fast, cause she was supposed to be home when we started 

The things that girl talks me into


----------



## crg123

Wow, this is so great. It somehow actually exceded my exceptions! The production and writing is superb. 

Random question but does anyone know how long that last riff in Solipsis is? Am I going crazy or is that a lot lower then the rest of the album ( ears playing tricks on me haha).

Can't wait to learn these riffs, they're all top notch!


----------



## BlindingLight7

crg123 said:


> Wow, this is so great. It somehow actually exceded my exceptions! The production and writing is superb.
> 
> Random question but does anyone know how long that last riff in Solipsis is? Am I going crazy or is that a lot lower then the rest of the album ( ears playing tricks on me haha).
> 
> Can't wait to learn these riffs, they're all top notch!


It's called *Audible Bass*, strange huh?


----------



## Ralyks

Just preordered on iTunes. Haven't heard a note of this album yet, but only hearing good reviews.


----------



## spawnofthesith

The groove at the end of Feedback Loop. _God Damn._


----------



## BlindingLight7

Music Vidya

The Contortionist, 'Causality': Exclusive Video Premiere - Noisecreep


----------



## Hybrid138

Got this yesterday! A Pre-order that's on time or early???? Wow, who would have thought!


----------



## gordonbombay

The video for Causality is sooo perfect. I love how they aren't rocking out all stupid. Just them letting the music do its job and wash over them, transporting them to DMT land.


----------



## Divinehippie

My preorder came today! Now to spend some quality time with this new disk >=)


----------



## brutalwizard

Got my preorder  This album is TOO amazing. I have not loved a cd this much in so long.


----------



## Tang

gordonbombay said:


> The video for Causality is sooo perfect. I love how they aren't rocking out all stupid. Just them letting the music do its job and wash over them, transporting them to DMT land.



yeah, the guy in the video is tripping balls.


----------



## Tang

$7.99 on iTunes? Bought.


----------



## brutalwizard

I honestly cant get over this album, Perfect progression from exoplanet.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Does anyone know where I can purchase a high quality download of this album? My amazon preorder got delayed by a month!


----------



## groovemasta

Very cynic-y


----------



## Tang

As a famous cereal repping tiger would say, it's great.






me and my kids (and a cold one) enjoying the new record.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

I was afraid at first i wouldn't like this album after hearing Holomovement, but after i gave that a second listen and the rest of the album a solid listen through last night, I couldn't have been more wrong.


----------



## gunch

AOTY 2012

At least until Pig Destroyer comes out


----------



## brutalwizard

Prog-metal outfit THE CONTORTIONIST released Intrinsic, their sophomore album, today, and AP caught up with frontman Jonathan Carpenter for all the details. If you&#8217;re down for some otherworldly lyrics and complex guitarwork, check out an exclusive look at what Carpenter had to say about the making of the album and its overarching themes.

&#8220;Holomovement&#8221;
We wanted to open the album with something that represented the its contrast. This song has a very steady pace and focuses on the melodic theme, making it one of the tamer songs on the record. Its lyrics are the description of the apparent holographic reality that we call &#8220;experience.&#8221;

&#8220;Feedback Loop&#8221;
The first part of this song is crazy heavy and the rest flows on out with a couple of repeated themes. This song is about someone becoming bored with a static existence, wishing the boundaries could be changed at will.

&#8220;Causality&#8221;
This is one of the two songs we&#8217;ve been playing out live for a few months. The keyboard theme at the beginning and end have a vibe reminiscent of [English guitar virtuoso] Allan Holdsworth. This one is about an obsession with lucidity in dreaming and astral movement that leads to a near-death experience.

&#8220;Sequential Vision&#8221;
This song has a more unconventional layout and a wide range of keyboard sounds. It discusses the mysterious seat of consciousness and the process of feelings becoming emotions.

&#8220;Geocentric Confusion&#8221;
This is one of the heaviest tracks on the record, and it was also among the first songs to be written. It&#8217;s about a weak mind that cannot find moral direction in self-produced logic, so it is forced to invent an all-powerful deity.

&#8220;Dreaming Schematics&#8221;
I think the sci-fi-inspired vocals really fit the scientific language in the opening lines. We&#8217;ve also been playing this live lately, and I find that it flows really nicely. The song talks about how scientific minds develop procedures to strengthen and multiply synaptic networks.

&#8220;Anatomy Anomalies&#8221;
This song is lighter in comparison to the rest of the album. The verse and chorus stay very melodic and groovy while saving the pounding rhythms for the end. This is about a neuro-prosthetic implant that maps out and redirects neuron flow between chosen nerve endings and the main cortical sites.

&#8220;Cortical&#8221;
I consider this song to be one of the best-written songs on the album. It has a very controlled yet schizophrenic feel. This is about the &#8220;project launch&#8221; and successful integration.

&#8220;Solipsis&#8221;
Hands down, this is the most brutal song on the album. The screams are layered with vocoder to give it a slight synthetic feel while still feeling scary heavy. This song is about depersonalization and the psychological madness that sets in when &#8220;patients&#8221; cannot coexist with a shared reality.

&#8220;Parallel Trance&#8221;
We tried to go for an atmospheric, fleeting ending that aims to give the listener an uplifting feeling. The lyrics are about an untraceable outcome when a &#8220;patient&#8221; experiences an alternate plane of existence.


----------



## Alpenglow

Just got the new album, it's a masterpiece. I love how Jonathan's voice has progressed since Exoplanet, and how the songs flow. I can almost hear some Govan at the slow guitar bit towards the end of Casuality... 

EDIT: NEW CASUALITY MUSIC VIDEO

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdnIMto1WNU


----------



## ScottyB724

All other merch companies should take lessons from the guys at ShopBenchmark. I pre-ordered last thursday, and got an email the next day saying their tank top distributors didn't send them enough. We all know how much most merch companies suck when it comes to pre-orders. These guys, on the other hand, were awesome. They gave me the option of shipping the rest of the stuff on monday, or waiting for it all at once, which is cool of them to do. They hooked it up with mad extras. I just got my pre-order and they also gave me: signed poster, signed drum stick, picks, and dog tags. I let them know of the great job they are doing, and they were very appreciative. 

feelsgoodman.jpg


----------



## jjfiegel

Yeah I'm impressed too. They shipped my stuff on Friday and i got it Saturday.


----------



## Tang

silverabyss said:


> AOTY 2012
> 
> At least until Pig Destroyer comes out



Replace PxDx with Hevy Devy's Epicloud and I agree with ya.


----------



## nostealbucket

I listened to this album 5 times in a row today. Never gets old.


----------



## VILARIKA

Where did everyone pre-order from?


----------



## gunch

Tang said:


> Replace PxDx with Hevy Devy's Epicloud and I agree with ya.



Nah


----------



## brutalwizard

Also i saw this yesterday when it was exclusive to some site but here it is for everyone.


----------



## splinter8451

This album is awesome. It took multiple listens for the awesomeness to set in but I love the whole album. 

I only wish the last track was a bit longer because I love the atmosphere!


----------



## spawnofthesith

splinter8451 said:


> This album is awesome. It took multiple listens for the awesomeness to set in but I love the whole album.
> 
> I only wish the last track was a bit longer because I love the atmosphere!



Solipsis definitely could have been longer too, they cock teased us with some ultra brootz and then the song is over in a flash


----------



## splinter8451

spawnofthesith said:


> Solipsis definitely could have been longer too, they cock teased us with some ultra brootz and then the song is over in a flash



Totally agree  I was surprised when that song ended the first few times I listened because I wanted it to be longer!


----------



## HeavyRiffin

I really didn't like this band prior to the album, but I've got to say its definitely taken me by surprise. I adore the Cynic influenced vocals, couldn't be a better fit and the lyrics themes are real interesting.


----------



## Guamskyy

Alright I must be missing something on my album... When I ripped the album onto my computer, there's a song called stretched mesh, but there isn't a song called that, and than I'm missing parallel trance, but the previously mentioned song is in between geocentric confusion and dreaming schematics, which makes me still have 10 songs.

Hmmm?


----------



## jjfiegel

What's the song length?


----------



## Tang

This record is something else. Just the perfect mix of space ambience and the br00tz.




guambomb832 said:


> Alright I must be missing something on my album... When I ripped the album onto my computer, there's a song called stretched mesh, but there isn't a song called that, and than I'm missing parallel trance, but the previously mentioned song is in between geocentric confusion and dreaming schematics, which makes me still have 10 songs.
> 
> Hmmm?



The tracklist on MTV's website lists Stretched Mesh as a track.. hmm..

http://www.mtv.com/music/artist/contortionist/albums.jhtml?albumId=2897368

EDIT: found it on FYE's site too.

http://www.fye.com/Intrinsic-Music_stcVVproductId148781769VVcatId458211VVviewprod.htm


----------



## BlindingLight7

Must be a bonus track. 

I see it listed as track 6 on few sites...hmmmm





I'm super excited to be lucky enough to see them tomorrow in Portage!


----------



## Tang

After completely absorbing the new album, I'd be a fool not to see them in Jax in a couple of weeks. Only problem is finding tickets online.


----------



## BlindingLight7

What in the fucking fuck...


> *Jonathan Carpenter:
> **
> Yeah so a gang/band that is known for starting fights and shutting down shows...played our show today.
> and it was....canceled cause they started a fire and were attacking people with a barbed wire ladder*


http://www.facebook.com/jonathancarpenterbookofface/posts/10100280221985273


----------



## jjfiegel

That can't be a thing... no, I refuse to believe that.


----------



## Tang

BlindingLight7 said:


> What in the fucking fuck...
> http://www.facebook.com/jonathancarpenterbookofface/posts/10100280221985273



this band --> https://www.facebook.com/king810official?ref=ts


----------



## exo

I've got multiple friends from the area, and the band King810's actions got the gig shut down. Police were called, at least one arrest, show shut down early. Been blowing up my FB sidebar all night. Multiple people posting on the Loomis FB page, too, although the details are a hair sketchy. I was supposed to drive up tonight, too. Guess for once, being sick paid off a bit.


----------



## anomynous

Bunch of scumbags.



Seems like they should be getting themselves blackballed from the metal industry by pulling this shit.


----------



## exo

Latest going around is that there was a fight with a freaking baseball bat involved, and that the victim has $4k in medical bills. I don't care what was said, who threw who a screwy look, or who talked shit to whom, this kind of stuff is just simply uncalled for......


----------



## Sofos

this is fucked up. I can tell you that if this "King" goes touring, they better not come anywhere near my venue. I may just book them so we can beat the shit out of assholes like that who give metal a bad name.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

What kind of promoter books a band with that reputation? Let alone for a gig of that calibre, my band would be beyond honered to get that slot


----------



## Polythoral

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> this is fucked up. I can tell you that if this "King" goes touring, they better not come anywhere near my venue. I may just book them so we can beat the shit out of assholes like that who give metal a bad name.



Not exactly the way to give it a better name...


Anyways, late on posting about the new album. I really liked the aim with it and what they went for, I feel they fell short of hitting what they wanted though. Had the perfect intent, executed slightly less than ideally.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

local core bands still bringing fights?

great


----------



## Sofos

Polythoral said:


> Not exactly the way to give it a better name...
> 
> 
> Anyways, late on posting about the new album. I really liked the aim with it and what they went for, I feel they fell short of hitting what they wanted though. Had the perfect intent, executed slightly less than ideally.



it was sarcasm, but then again, sarcasm doesn't work on the internet unless one reads everything with a sense of sarcasm. but seriously though, we won't book these guys. we don't want to be liable for them doing damage to our venue or our customers and clients


----------



## slackerpo

yeah the album is alright, sounds pretty good, but they just tried too hard to pull the cynic card...

they are subtle ways to go for it...


----------



## sakeido

not a big fan of the album so far. it just rambles on and on and on

mix is kinda flat. distorted guitar tone sounds okay but its tough to tell since they are buried in the mix.

band still hasn't won me over. only tune I liked off their last one was Vessel


----------



## The Beard

> * ...started a fire and were attacking people with a barbed wire ladder*



WWF: The Musical?


----------



## BlindingLight7

sakeido said:


> not a big fan of the album so far. it just rambles on and on and on
> 
> mix is kinda flat. distorted guitar tone sounds okay but its tough to tell since they are buried in the mix.
> 
> band still hasn't won me over. only tune I liked off their last one was Vessel


might help if you *Buy* the cd instead of listening to the shitty transcoded one making the rounds.


----------



## CharliePark

BlindingLight7 said:


> might help if you *Buy* the cd instead of listening to the shitty transcoded one making the rounds.



This. The production is actually awesome I think.


----------



## ScottyB724

CharliePark said:


> This. The production is actually awesome I think.



Agreed.
Dat bass tone.


----------



## tbb529

ScottyB724 said:


> Agreed.
> Dat bass tone.



The bass is sooooooo much better on Intrinsic. Tone and basslines.


----------



## sakeido

BlindingLight7 said:


> might help if you *Buy* the cd instead of listening to the shitty transcoded one making the rounds.



uhmmm iTunes version is the shitty transcoded version?
fuck off. right now this album seems like a complete waste of money


----------



## spawnofthesith

^  is there any music you actually like?


----------



## sakeido

spawnofthesith said:


> ^  is there any music you actually like?



sure. 

The Ocean Collective, Gojira's whole discography, about 2/3rds of Periphery II, Mnemic's Audio Injected Soul, Meshuggah, VoM's CMC and [id], Tesseract's old demos, some of Mastodon's older stuff, some Sikth, so on so forth 

even tho Opeth is one of the bands that got me into metal I don't have much appetite for prog. I thought Cortortionist was going to cut out the fluff from their last one on this album.. but no, they went the other direction and added way more. most of the songs have the Prog Problem where one minute of good material has been littered throughout a six minute song. not diggin it


----------



## spawnofthesith

sakeido said:


> sure.
> 
> The Ocean Collective, Gojira's whole discography, about 2/3rds of Periphery II, Mnemic's Audio Injected Soul, Meshuggah, VoM's CMC and [id], Tesseract's old demos, some of Mastodon's older stuff, some Sikth, so on so forth
> 
> even tho Opeth is one of the bands that got me into metal I don't have much appetite for prog. I thought Cortortionist was going to cut out the fluff from their last one on this album.. but no, they went the other direction and added way more. most of the songs have the Prog Problem where one minute of good material has been littered throughout a six minute song. not diggin it



Gotcha. 

Intrinsic is perfect for me though


----------



## MikeH

Tang said:


> this band --> https://www.facebook.com/king810official?ref=ts



I fucking love King. 


The new album is awesome. I was a bit hesitant at first, but after a few listens, it's really grown on me.


----------



## Larcher

the production on the Intrinsic cd is great, but the tunes are too ambiant and mellow for me. I really, REALLY love Exoplanet, one of my fav albums in a long time actually. And Intrinsic was not as good in my opinion


----------



## Semichastny

I love Exoplanet and the two EPs before it, but not the new album. The songwriting took a big hit on this release.


----------



## Guamskyy

I get what people are saying about the new album. Since I actually bought it, it makes me like the album much more than if I were to torrent it, but to me it is pretty suitable low-volume background music or music to surf the web on. Not many songs I can pick out and say are my favorite IMO but still like the album.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I feel sad for the people not completely mindblown by the album


----------



## Sikthness

I wouldnt say I dislike it after a number of listens. Like someone said above, its kinda like background music for surfing the web. There are some parts I really like, but overall I'm just not feelin it much. Maybe sometime down the road I'll be in the right mood for it and I'll feel differently but for now there are just too many other good releases to be listening to.


----------



## ByDesign

DEPENDING ON PLASMA TREATMENTS


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Absolutely love it, not what I thought they were going to do but I think its fantastic


----------



## samu

After being quite disappointed with the new Periphery album, Intrinsic sounds beyond amazing.


----------



## leandroab

I don't like the production. The songs are really cool. I like the new direction.

EDIT: "The songs are really cool" is an understatement. This album rules!! I like the spacey/ambient feel. I dig the vocals.


----------



## jsl2h90

I know i'm pretty late to this, but intrinsic is the first album i've heard since weightless that really impressed me. I'm not much for deathcore so i much prefer the progression they've made since the exoplanet album. What i love so much about intrinsic is that its layered with such a variation of material that is still completely cohesive and... a lot of it isn't even that heavy which lends itself very well to the lyrical concepts. But when it is heavy it totally rips for like 20-30 seconds leaving you to want more. It's just like listening to Focus for the first time for me, you hit that crazy heavy section after the bass solo during Textures that only lasts for 15 seconds.... and you just want to hear it over and over. What i'm getting at is they know how not to run a good thing into the ground. The guitar tone and mix as a whole is stellar. I think these guys might just be the heir to the Cynic throne (which is saying a lot in my book) not because they sound like cynic clones but the music runs that same gamut for me from the highest peak to the lowest valley of what inventive and original metal is supposed to sound like. Can't wait to see how they hold up live next month at cali metalfest with my other favorite band, AAL.


----------



## gunch

jsl2h90 said:


> I know i'm pretty late to this, but intrinsic is the first album i've heard since weightless that really impressed me. I'm not much for deathcore so i much prefer the progression they've made since the exoplanet album. What i love so much about intrinsic is that its layered with such a variation of material that is still completely cohesive and... a lot of it isn't even that heavy which lends itself very well to the lyrical concepts. But when it is heavy it totally rips for like 20-30 seconds leaving you to want more. It's just like listening to Focus for the first time for me, you hit that crazy heavy section after the bass solo during Textures that only lasts for 15 seconds.... and you just want to hear it over and over. What i'm getting at is they know how not to run a good thing into the ground. The guitar tone and mix as a whole is stellar. I think these guys might just be the heir to the Cynic throne (which is saying a lot in my book) not because they sound like cynic clones but the music runs that same gamut for me from the highest peak to the lowest valley of what inventive and original metal is supposed to sound like. Can't wait to see how they hold up live next month at cali metalfest with my other favorite band, AAL.




Well put


----------



## spawnofthesith

jsl2h90 said:


> ...only lasts for 15 seconds.... and you just want to hear it over and over. What i'm getting at is they know how not to run a good thing into the ground.



Is that a slight against stoner metal?


----------



## Somnium

At first I didn't like Intrinsic as much as Exoplanet, and I'd still probably have to say that Exoplanet I-III collectively form my favorite track of theirs, but this album has really grown on me and it has been in my car's CD player for a looooong time now. I think a lot of the songs are pretty well balanced for the most part, but I find myself constantly rewinding in a few songs just to hear one of those massive grooves again because it doesn't last very long. The lyrics are definitely top notch again though, probably my favorite lyrics (and band) since Meshuggah.


----------



## IbanezFred

WILLING TO PAY 20-35$ for a Legitimate copy of Apparition


----------



## goherpsNderp

is it bad that i already want a new Contortionist album?

this stuff is like crack to me. i need more. and yesterday.


----------



## Somnium

I hear ya man, I think The Contortionist just might dethrone Meshuggah as my all-time favorite band. The energy, the atmosphere, it's just unrivaled imo. I dig that I can jam Exoplanet and walk away from it feeling like I just read a story or watched a movie or something. Also, seeing them live (3 times now), especially the first time, was amazing. I wouldn't miss one of their shows for the birth of my children or my significant other's last moments.


----------



## jsl2h90

goherpsNderp said:


> is it bad that i already want a new Contortionist album?
> 
> this stuff is like crack to me. i need more. and yesterday.



Right? I can't wait to see how they progress after this.

Anybody know what amps they use or more specifically how to put my axe fx 2 into intrinsic mode? I'm under the impression that they use rectos, really not sure though.


----------



## TIBrent

Live, when I saw them, the guitarist who I was in front of had a mesa dual rectum-fryer, mesa cab, TC Electronic G Major 2, a furman, a couple of what appeared to be OD pedals in his rack I think a maxon & a tube screamer, a rocktron patch mate, an ISP recimator pro-rack G, what looked like possibly a boss reverb pedal in the rack & on the floor it was a rocktron all-access unit & an expression pedal that he looked to be using for volume swells.
The other guitarist had a much more simple rig according to my bud, he said carvin v3, mesa cabs, boss delay, boss reverb, boss chorus all fx-looped, then a tubescreamer, boss tuner & ernie ball volume pedal, as well as an amp channel switcher on the floor.
They both rocked Ibanez geetars, 7 & 6 models, looking to be loaded with Dimarzio pickups.
Also, from what I could tell from the guitarist Cameron's G Major, there were a lot of patches on the gmajor 2 which he was using the cho/fla, delay & reverb buttons.
Hope that helps a little 
-Brent


----------



## goherpsNderp

do you have the update on your axefx2 that lets you do the tone-matching thing?

not sure if there are enough parts in their songs that have isolated guitar by itself to run the match procedure on though.


----------



## jsl2h90

yeah i've got tone match, i've had that same problem you mention though. No real isolated guitar parts except maybe on exoplanet but i'm not so much into that tone. i'm gonna be chasing the intrinsic rhythm tone for a while.


----------



## IbanezFred

I saw robby baca post on his facebook during the making of intrinsic. He stated that they used the kemper profiler amplifer and also reamped them. I'm so curious about what amps they used also. It sounds so great!


----------



## IbanezFred

Hey guys, i did like this little tribute thing, its very watered down playing but i really like The Contortionist alot! they made me start writing haha
check it out if you'd like:


----------



## jsl2h90

^Badass man, what pickups are those?


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm super late to the party but here's my thoughts on Intrinsic:

This is firstly, a very weird album for me. Not musically, like I can't groove with what's happening or understand it or anything. It's more that I love it but don't really care for it, and I kind of like it but also kind of dislike it all at the same time. Let me try to explain: If I listen through the entire album, I can sing along to pretty much the entire thing and love almost every minute of it. But once it's over, I barely take anything away from it. There are only two parts of the entire album that I remember and love after the album is off (The groovy riff in Feedback Loop and the Offbeat drum pattern and all in Geocentric Confusion). Maybe you guys could help me figure out what's wrong with me or this album that makes me feel so conflicted about it?

As far as an analyses goes, here are my thoughts:

- John's growls lack the same punch they had on Exoplanet in favor of a more yelling style growl. I loved his vocals on Exoplanet, so this was dissapointing.

- There aren't as many stand alone melodic riff/solo type parts on the album (Think the first riff in Contact, 2nd half of Oscillator) or at least not as many really memorable ones.

- I didn't realize it before this album, but I miss all the sludgy breakdowns and heavy grooves. That was a huge part to their sound on Exoplanet and it's a little saddening that this album is way more proggy and less heavy.


----------



## bhakan

The one thing I feel Intrinsic lacks is some of the awesome riffs that were on Exoplanet. I think as a whole the album is definitely an improvement, with (imo) better songwriting, and a more unique sound, and while I loved the move away from heavy riffs towards a more progressive sound, I would've liked to hear a couple of awesome, technical riffs (like in Flourish for example). 

It's still easily one of my favorite albums of 2012, though.


----------



## anomynous

The Contortionist - Intrinsic (album review) | Sputnikmusic


This review sums up my thoughts


----------



## TIBrent

I seriously have a hard time believing anyone could not be floored by Intrinsic. I love that record & am super critical about everything. But to each their own.
-Brent


----------



## The Beard

I feel like this record would be a hell of a lot more listenable for me if the mix was better. I can't fucking stand it. The album just sounds thin to me because of the lack of bass 

Come to think of it, I haven't really heard a Jason Suecof mix that hasn't had something about it that bugs me


----------



## MikeK

I liked Exoplanet much better as well. Intrinsic just lacks most of the things I liked so much about Exoplanet. The guitar tone isn't quite as good and clear and the vocals got weaker. Where is the bass in the mix? What happened to all the sick riffage that Exoplanet had? Its not a bad album by any stretch, but it doesn't even compare to Exoplanet in my eyes.


----------



## JosephAOI

The Beard said:


> I feel like this record would be a hell of a lot more listenable for me if the mix was better. I can't fucking stand it. The album just sounds thin to me because of the lack of bass
> 
> Come to think of it, I haven't really heard a Jason Suecof mix that hasn't had something about it that bugs me



This. The mix on BOO's The Discovery just doesn't sit right with me. It's not anywhere near as bad as A Higher Place though 

I think Intrinsic's mix is really good though. I can hear the bass just fine and I think all the tones are awesome.


----------



## gunch

JosephAOI said:


> I'm super late to the party but here's my thoughts on Intrinsic:
> 
> This is firstly, a very weird album for me. Not musically, like I can't groove with what's happening or understand it or anything. It's more that I love it but don't really care for it, and I kind of like it but also kind of dislike it all at the same time. Let me try to explain: If I listen through the entire album, I can sing along to pretty much the entire thing and love almost every minute of it. But once it's over, I barely take anything away from it. *There are only two parts of the entire album that I remember and love after the album is off* (The groovy riff in Feedback Loop and the Offbeat drum pattern and all in Geocentric Confusion). Maybe you guys could help me figure out what's wrong with me or this album that makes me feel so conflicted about it?
> 
> As far as an analyses goes, here are my thoughts:
> 
> - John's growls lack the same punch they had on Exoplanet in favor of a more yelling style growl. I loved his vocals on Exoplanet, so this was dissapointing.
> 
> - There aren't as many stand alone melodic riff/solo type parts on the album (Think the first riff in Contact, 2nd half of Oscillator) or at least not as many really memorable ones.
> 
> - I didn't realize it before this album, but I miss all the sludgy breakdowns and heavy grooves. That was a huge part to their sound on Exoplanet and it's a little saddening that this album is way more proggy and less heavy.




The last minute and a half of Anatomy Anomalies?


----------



## jsl2h90

That sputnik review was pretty rough. That guy sounded like he was doing us all a favor by giving it a 3. I used to post on sputnik.... that site is way too up its own ass with pretentious teenyboppers who just discovered "true norwegian black metal" etc etc and decided they don't like hot topic anymore cause they've awakened their inner viking and whatnot which is why I quit posting there after I turned 16 and a half... lol



> Can't wait to see how they hold up live next month at cali metalfest with my other favorite band, AAL.


Just to recap on this experience... Intrinsic is awesome. The Contortionist are awesome. But for the love of god they either need to switch to axe fx's and simplify their setup or fire their sound guy/get a sound guy (idk if they had one). They sounded horrible at california metalfest, and I don't mean their material. Everything was tight minus the vocals (John's cleans are a bit off pitch, youtube will confirm this). They ran through holomovement and causality before their set got cut which was very disappointing, but the guitars had no balls whatsoever, I think the only thing that cut through was drums bass and a bit of keyboard. It's a shame because if I had never heard them before and just casually walked up to listen I would've walked away disgusted thinking they were just another deathcore chugga band. They were also sharing the stage with some really crappy bands and got put on the little screamo stage off to the side instead of the main stage where AAL/Dillinger/Faceless etc played which was not helping their cause.

Oh... and I counter that review with this. Let's take a look at what made Jacob Royal's list of 5's:
OmahaStylee94's Ratings | Sputnikmusic
The soundtrack to Lost Season 1. Kill yourself.


----------



## bhakan

jsl2h90 said:


> That sputnik review was pretty rough. That guy sounded like he was doing us all a favor by giving it a 3. I used to post on sputnik.... that site is way too up its own ass with pretentious teenyboppers who just discovered "true norwegian black metal" etc etc and decided they don't like hot topic anymore cause they've awakened their inner viking and whatnot which is why I quit posting there after I turned 16 and a half... lol
> 
> Just to recap on this experience... Intrinsic is awesome. The Contortionist are awesome. But for the love of god they either need to switch to axe fx's and simplify their setup or fire their sound guy/get a sound guy (idk if they had one). They sounded horrible at california metalfest, and I don't mean their material. Everything was tight minus the vocals (John's cleans are a bit off pitch, youtube will confirm this). They ran through holomovement and causality before their set got cut which was very disappointing, but the guitars had no balls whatsoever, I think the only thing that cut through was drums bass and a bit of keyboard. It's a shame because if I had never heard them before and just casually walked up to listen I would've walked away disgusted thinking they were just another deathcore chugga band. They were also sharing the stage with some really crappy bands and got put on the little screamo stage off to the side instead of the main stage where AAL/Dillinger/Faceless etc played which was not helping their cause.
> 
> Oh... and I counter that review with this. Let's take a look at what made Jacob Royal's list of 5's:
> OmahaStylee94's Ratings | Sputnikmusic
> The soundtrack to Lost Season 1. Kill yourself.


Maybe it was just the venue. When I saw them with Periphery they sounded great.


----------



## JosephAOI

Okay, after a few more listens, I can definitely say that I love this album. I may not remember much of it afterwards, but I always know that if I decide to put it on, I'll have a good time listening to it. 

I am expecting a little more return to their roots with album 3 though!


----------



## 3074326

jsl2h90 said:


> Oh... and I counter that review with this. Let's take a look at what made Jacob Royal's list of 5's:
> OmahaStylee94's Ratings | Sputnikmusic
> The soundtrack to Lost Season 1. Kill yourself.



In all seriousness, the soundtrack to Lost was pretty fucking great.  That being said..... the only way it's "perfect" is when it's being heard while watching the show.

I'm listening to Intrinsic right now and I just can't get into it. I want to so bad. Like others have said, the mix is not good. There are times when the guitars are playing something and I have no idea what it is. It's almost like white noise. I feel like I'm listening to vocals, drums and static at the moment. With a few riffs thrown in every now and then.


----------



## BlindingLight7

3074326 said:


> In all seriousness, the soundtrack to Lost was pretty fucking great.  That being said..... the only way it's "perfect" is when it's being heard while watching the show.
> 
> I'm listening to Intrinsic right now and I just can't get into it. I want to so bad. Like others have said, the mix is not good. *There are times when the guitars are playing something and I have no idea what it is. It's almost like white noise.* I feel like I'm listening to vocals, drums and static at the moment. With a few riffs thrown in every now and then.


Are you deaf??


----------



## iliketofish

Try listening to the FLAC, ALAC, or some other kind of lossless format version of the album, and invest in some good earbuds/phones. Maybe you wont hate the mix so much, I don't know.


----------



## 3074326

BlindingLight7 said:


> Are you deaf??



The guitars have no definition and don't cut very well. I'm not breaking any new ground here - this is all shit that's been said before. No definition without cutting through the rest of the instruments = the white noise I was referring to. I was exaggerating, but I really can't hear very well what the guitars are doing at certain points during the album. 

I have the album and good enough headphones, by the way. Just don't like the way it sounds.


----------



## iliketofish

I know what you mean. There's something about the guitar tone on this album I don't like that much, but the actual music sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Seanthesheep

bhakan said:


> Maybe it was just the venue. When I saw them with Periphery they sounded great.



this. the only reason I like them/know them is because I saw them live last year before the new record. takes alot for a band Ive never heard to impress me, but I ended up buying a shirt and CD that night and now Im hooked so Id say it was that one venue/show


----------



## spawnofthesith

This was posted a few days ago...






I'm so beyond fucking stoked. They've been skipping Denver so much lately. And I fucking dig reflections too


----------



## Rick

I'm gonna be that guy, Missouri's state abbreviation is MO, not MI. MI is Michigan.


----------



## thatguy87

THE CONTORTIONIST Parts Ways With Singer « Rss «

My heart, it aches...


----------



## spawnofthesith

Yeah I'm really bummed. I'm seeing them on tuesday and it sucks he wont be there


----------



## AscendingMatt

i cant believe this, what a bummer. i do think that the singer from LCTR is a great fill in tho.


----------



## bhakan




----------



## spawnofthesith

I wish he had waited a week so I could see him with the band one last time...


----------



## goherpsNderp

bhakan said:


>



THIS. THIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS.

dammit. way to make a monday even worse. i was listening to them on the way here.


----------



## gordonbombay

"His name was Jonathan Carpenter, His name was Jonathan Carpenter, His name was Jonathan Carpenter"

Seriously though, huge bummer. I'm sure they will find a worthy replacement, I just hope he brings the concepts and electronic element as well.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I feel like the lyrics/concepts will take a hit no matter what. I mean listen to the old version of Flourish (titled Eyes Closed). Its their old vocalist and the lyrics are completely different


----------



## spawnofthesith

Well I am seeing them tonight, definitely curious to see how they sound with the dude from LCTR


----------



## AscendingMatt

take vid^


----------



## WolfeeX

TC is probably one of the best bands I've seen in awhile, you guys should check out Cynic or Between the Buried and Me


----------



## brutalwizard

spawnofthesith said:


> Well I am seeing them tonight, definitely curious to see how they sound with the dude from LCTR


Please post a setlist? 



WolfeeX said:


> TC is probably one of the best bands I've seen in awhile, you guys should check out Cynic or Between the Buried and Me



You should check out Last chance to reason.


----------



## spawnofthesith

brutalwizard said:


> Please post a setlist?
> 
> 
> 
> You should check out Last chance to reason.



Well he fucking nailed covering for vocals. Far better than my expectations actually. I'll try and remember all the songs in the morning with a clearer head. I can tell you that they played primarily material from Intrinsic, only two Exoplanet tracks. And much to my chagrin, no Flourish.


Reflections fucking nailed their shit too. They played way tighter than I was expecting, and they have those pods sounding dope


----------



## TheAmercanLow

Sucks that he left, my band is opening for them, was hoping to see him perform.


----------



## Otaru

The dude from Last Chance to Reason is fucking nailing it!


----------



## jjfiegel

Post a setlist please?


----------



## LeonardDenver

Rick said:


> I'm gonna be that guy, Missouri's state abbreviation is MO, not MI. MI is Michigan.



There is a St. Louis in Michigan, I have a friend who was robbed there at gunpoint while visiting family in middle of the day. Skip that show just saying.


----------



## rjnix_0329

Does anyone have any favorite auditions? I have seen a couple of really really good ones and some that I wouldn't recommend sitting through.


----------



## JosephAOI

From what I remember, this was the setlist in Louisville:

-Holomovement
-Causality
-Geocentric Confusion
-Oscillator
-Vessel

Also, I posted some stuff I learned from Robby during my lesson in the Contortionist Tabs thread.


----------



## Cynic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3yGBKH0JXN8#!

lol'd


----------



## spawnofthesith

I feel bad, I said I would post a setlist a month ago and I never did, and certainly can't remember now


----------



## AscendingMatt

I'm seeing tonight in Cleveland: I just saw the singer of lctr get a steaming glass of water and go upstairs. They go on @ 930. I bet he will be sweet


----------



## TheFerryMan

I've been watching all the auditions that have been popping up for the singer position and man

https://soundcloud.com/drewsifstalin/holomovement-the-contortionist

This just kills. Shame he's not sending it in.


----------



## elnyrb10

TheFerryMan said:


> I've been watching all the auditions that have been popping up for the singer position and man
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/drewsifstalin/holomovement-the-contortionist
> 
> This just kills. Shame he's not sending it in.


 

i came to this thread to post the exact same thing. i love drewsif with a passion and i think his vocals would add alot to the band


----------



## ayaotd

I saw them last night in Ottawa. One of the guitarist looked like he was feeling the music more then anyone I have ever seen lol. Great set. I find their bass player is awesome. The singer did a good job!


----------



## nostealbucket

TheFerryMan said:


> I've been watching all the auditions that have been popping up for the singer position and man
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/drewsifstalin/holomovement-the-contortionist
> 
> This just kills. Shame he's not sending it in.



I love all of it except the glados. Fuck glados.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I kinda wish Mike Lessard could find a way to juggle both LCTR and The Contortionist, he's fucking killing it


----------



## JoeyW

One of my best friends in the world and the singer from my old band, 1:24 for brutlz!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kSJsloXhZ0


----------



## bhakan




----------



## tbb529

Hey guys, here's my audition! I'd love to get some feedback, lemme know what you think!


----------



## rjnix_0329

tbb529 said:


> Hey guys, here's my audition! I'd love to get some feedback, lemme know what you think!




Not a bad audition! I would definitely love to have you in my band. Good timing, solid cleans, and really badass growls .

Two little notes, just because you asked for feedback: 

Occasionally, especially in the clean sections, you cut off words a bit hard. I think it is the second "Every passing lifetime" the M at the end of lifetime sounds hard and cuts off, instead of flowing into a rest. If that makes sense. It happens a couple of other times. 

You have absolutely killer growls, do you know if you really need to double track them? Or if so, do you think you could make it a little tighter? That might be more a mixing issue, but sometimes it sounds a bit like two people doing the growls. 

All in all, I'm nitpicking about things that would go into a final mix on a record . For an audition, this is good work!

Good luck!


----------



## spawnofthesith

They played a very small show here last night on their way back home from their tour, and it was ....ing incredible. They played at a pretty underground venue that I had never been too before (and was a ....ing awesome place I might add. Place was tiny, 150 people max., and their weren't even that many people at the show. I'm glad I got to see Mike Lessard play with them a second time, once again he nailed it. Only thing I was slightly bummed about was that they played pretty much an identical set to the one they played last time, but its not like I mind too much, all their songs are ....ing awesome \m/

Also, I was chatting with one of the guitarists for a bit, and I guess he's running a Laney Ironheart these days


----------



## Entropy Prevails

Anything new about the singer auditions? Didn´t they say they are selecting between the final eight? I´m really hoping they would find someone suitable as Carpenter did a hell of a job!


----------



## anomynous

Exclusive Interview: Last Chance to Reason's Michael Lessard is Now Officially The Contortionist's Full-Time Vocalist | MetalSucks


----------



## Rick

anomynous said:


> Exclusive Interview: Last Chance to Reason's Michael Lessard is Now Officially The Contortionist's Full-Time Vocalist | MetalSucks



I just hope he isn't gonna do the high pitched shit.


----------



## Taylord

I saw them a couple months ago with Mike filling in, and it was one of the best shows I've ever been too. Mike's a great guy, really nice to talk to.


----------



## JosephAOI

So ....ing happy about this!!! I think Mike fits so perfectly. Probably the absolute best replacement for Jonathan I can think of. Can't wait to see them again in October


----------



## TIBrent

GREAT FIT! I just wish they had found someone who could do the keys as well, Jon nailed that when I saw the Contortionist. Seriously one of the best live bands I have ever seen.


----------



## JosephAOI

Yeah, that's what I'm worried about. Robby told me he and Cameron are the ones that wrote all the music but I don't know if he meant EVERYTHING or just like structures, guitars and all and Jonathan did keyboards and synths. I hope they'll still have that element in their next album.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

so i just listened to last chance to reason to see how Michael Lessard sounds, i gotta say I'm looking forward to see what they put out with this guy on vocals. His vocals seem close enough to Johns to be able to pull off the old material, but uniquely different enough to put out something great with The Contortionist IMO


----------



## bhakan

I'm both excited and sad to see Lessard in The Contortionist. I absolutely love him, and I think he's a perfect fit, but it sucks because LCTR is also awesome and even if he remains in LCTR it means we will see less of them.

Edit: I just saw Robby from the Contortionist is filling in for LCTR. They should just merge into one super band, haha. Also the new LCTR makes me feel better about Mike also being in the Contortionist because the new LCTR is gonna be amazing.


----------



## lance_pants

did anyone happen to download the intrinsic studio videos when they were on metal injection? super bummed i didnt get to see them when they were out


----------



## ItWillDo

Just dropping by to say that "Intrinsic" is so damn good, it actually hurts to listen to it knowing I probably won't be able to write anything that comes even close to that record.


----------



## gunch

What are these guys up to I need more Cynic-core


----------



## TIBrent

silverabyss said:


> What are these guys up to I need more Cynic-core








Cynic-core??? hmmm


----------



## gunch

You mean you don't hear the Cynic influence with bands like this?


----------



## brutus627

going to see these guys tomorrow and i can't wait...gonna crap when they play oscillator. it's funny how much i agree with the dude that said when he listens to them he just thinks how much he will never be able to write something as good. i think that they are one of the most daring/interesting bands i've ever heard. people have been doing the whole clean dirty thing a long time but it's just such a drastic extreme to me from how heavy they can be to how anathema feel good chill they can be haha. when they do that stuff it always just seems like it was where the song was supposed to go somehow and i find that amazing... may bring my back cover from my ibby and get some autographs.


----------



## anomynous

Hate to burst your bubble, but they're only playing Intrinsic material.


----------



## TIBrent

Still an awesome set!


----------



## brutus627

Not really bursting my bubble since all their stuff is excellent  but thanks for the info. the first time i saw them they played flourish,oscillator, and primal directive from exoplanet but intrinsic was pretty new then. so correction, the crap will hit my pants when they play causality!


----------



## CyborgSlunk

Finally got around to listen to Intrinsic, and while I love Exoplanet, this is on a whole different level! Favorite part for me has to be that heavy breakdown in the beginning of Causality with the atmospheric synths playing over it, daaaaamn that shit is so good.


----------



## anomynous

> Groundbreaking heavy progressive rock band *THE CONTORTIONIST* will release an all new LP titled _*Language*_ on *September 16th, 2014* via eOne Music / Good Fight Music. The band spent time with producer Jamie King (*BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME*) at The Basement Recording Studio in Winston-Salem, NC. "_Making this record from start to finish was quite an experience_," says guitarist Robby Baca._"From the initial attempts at song writing to the tracking sessions with Jamie, it's an experience that I cant wait to share with everyone." _
> 
> _*Language*_ will be the third LP installment from the band and first with new vocalist Michael Lessard who offers, _"I'm beyond happy to share this album with people! The experience and result are something I'm very proud to have been a part of. I think this album will show how we've all progressed as writers and players."_
> 
> The new effort will be the follow up to the highly publicized _*Intrinsic*_, which came out in 2012 highlighted by singles &#8220;_Holomovement_&#8221; and &#8220;_Causality_.&#8221;
> 
> Metal Injection called _Intrinsic_ "_one of the most exciting metal albums of the year_." Absolute Punk claimed that "_Intrinsic puts The Contortionist at the top of the list for the future of prog-metal_" and MetalSucks flat out called the band "_one of the most exciting young prog-metal bands on the scene today._"
> 
> Over the last few years *THE CONTORTIONIST* has accumulated quite a touring resume. The band was able to share the stage with acts like *THE FACELESS, BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME, PROTEST THE HERO* and *DEFTONES*. Stay tuned for more info surrounding this highly anticipated release in the coming months.
> 
> THE CONTORTIONIST is: Michael Lessard (vocals) | Joey Baca (drums, percussion) | Robby Baca (guitar) | Cameron Maynard (guitar) | *Jordan Eberhardt (bass)*



Dat lineup change


----------



## gunch

anomynous said:


> Dat lineup change



Damn that's a nice pickup


----------



## jjfiegel

I can't wait to see what Mike Lessard adds to this band.


----------



## bhakan

I'm super pumped to here this with Mike Lessard. I loved Exoplanet and Intrinsic, and when I first heard Holomovement my first thought was that the vocals reminded me of LCTR, and while I absolutely loved Jon Carpenter, I think Mike Lessard is a stronger clean vocalist, so I'm super pumped to hear him on this record.


----------



## JosephAOI

Spoiler alert: Jordan has a bass solo on the new album


----------



## spawnofthesith

When was Chris's departure? Did they even make a statement about it?


Oh well, they got a hell of a replacement.

I'm calling it now, either this or the new fallujah will be aoty


----------



## crg123

> Jordan Eberhardt (bass)



wat...... between this and Dan Rejoining tesseract, I've just spent the last 30 minutes in a state of pure joy. I can't even speak. I'm so. fvcking. happy.


----------



## Shred_Flanders

Album will sound very dredgy.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I hope I like this album more than intrinsic


----------



## gordonbombay

Shred_Flanders said:


> Album will sound very dredgy.



You have insider info, or is that your guess?

I would be ok with this, as dredg completely fell off after their third album. Im hoping just hoping for some killer clean vocals from Lessard. There is a section in "the escapist" from the recent LCTR album where he croons out the bridge section that gets me every time. I remember reading that they would have more clean singing on this album so I hope he is just belting out all over the place. 

As far as the musical content, I loved Intrinsic and would welcome a further progression of that sound. I am usually not the one to say I would like a return to the first albums sound, but I listened to it again the other day and man does it slam hard. I would love it if some of the real gnarly sections and breakdowns from the first made a brief and tasteful appearance. 

....in pumped.


----------



## JosephAOI

^Most of the album is clean vocals. It's definitely a lot softer and more atmospheric of an album from what I remember (And I only heard half of it like twice but we were talking about it). And the first heavy song on the album is definitely heavy as balls, but it's definitely not anything like Exoplanet. Way more in the vein of Intrinsic.

I also kinda feel weird talking about this before it's out but I think I'll always share a little more insider info with SSO than anywhere else  Just don't spread it around!


----------



## TIBrent

I am digging everything I am hearing about this thus far...BIG FAN!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Can't wait for the new album!


----------



## JosephAOI

Album teaser is out!


----------



## spawnofthesith

I wish it was more than just the tip 


Heady though, I like it. I anticipate this being the soundtrack to many psyconautic voyages


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I cannot wait for this release because this is one of the few bands that are actually doing something worth listening to.


----------



## Sparks

It took me quite a few listens to get into Intrinsic, but once I did, it quickly became one of my favorite albums of that year, and I still go back and listen to it regularly today. Can't wait to hear new stuff from these guys. I'm hoping they continue towards a more experimental and atmospheric sound with this album and farther from the deathcore-ish sound (not that Exoplanet wasn't awesome).


----------



## Entropy Prevails

I loved Intrinsic and I´m really looking forward to this. However I really hope Mike stops overusing effects like he did in Level 3. He has such an amazing voice but as soon as I hear a reverb/radio effect a part of me dies. Example: The Escapist, when he sings without effects in the beginning it sounds great, but then the reverb kicks in and it ruins the whole song IMO.


----------



## JosephAOI

Album art + tracklisting + pre-orders are up!!!







1. The Source
2. Language I: Intuition
3. Language II: Conspire
4. Integration
5. Thrive
6. Primordial Sound
7. Arise
8. Ebb & Flow
9. The Parable

The Contortionist: Homepage

Good Fight Music

I'm super excited for this still. Think I'm gonna get the second pre-order bundle with the snapback


----------



## Cynic

that album art


----------



## anomynous

I'm wondering what they're going to do when (if) they do Exoplanet material that has backing vocals live aka Primal Directive. Do we know if Jordan can scream?


----------



## crg123

WaIt... The new guy can't scream?? If so I'd be very disappointed. My favorite part about the contortionist was the beautiful melody countered by chaotic dissonance. I look forward to the new album no matter what though.

Edit. Never I read that wrong you just meant live backing screams..


----------



## Entropy Prevails

anomynous said:


> I'm wondering what they're going to do when (if) they do Exoplanet material that has backing vocals live aka Primal Directive. Do we know if Jordan can scream?



Didn´t they already tour with Mike? I´m too lazy to look for videos but I think they already did some Exoplanet material after Jons departure.


----------



## anomynous

Entropy Prevails said:


> Didn´t they already tour with Mike? I´m too lazy to look for videos but I think they already did some Exoplanet material after Jons departure.



As far as I know they've only done Intrinsic material with him, plus Chris was still in the band.


EDIT; They've done at least Oscillator with Lessard


----------



## crg123

Awful video (I mean who the hell records video upsidedown haha) and audio but is this the new vocalist?



I think that tour was in december so prolly not but the vid is dated march 2014


----------



## RoRo56

crg123 said:


> Awful video (I mean who the hell records video upsidedown haha) and audio but is this the new vocalist?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that tour was in december so prolly not but the vid is dated march 2014




That's Mike Lessard the new vocalist alright


----------



## -One-

anomynous said:


> As far as I know they've only done Intrinsic material with him, plus Chris was still in the band.
> 
> 
> EDIT; They've done at least Oscillator with Lessard


They played only songs from _Intrinsic_ when I saw them with Mike, with the exception of their closing track, which was _Vessel_. So I'm sure we'll hear a song or two from _Exoplanet_, but I doubt we'll hear much.

But yeah, Mike can scream. He does far less screaming in The Contortionist than he did in Last Chance to Reason, but when I saw LCTR, he was KILLING it with mostly screaming, and a little singing.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I've seen them live with mike 3 or 4 times now, they definitely play Exoplanet material still lol


----------



## gunch

Where was Lessard before LCTR? The Human Abstract?


----------



## RoRo56

I believe the point that anonymous is trying to make is that for example during the chorus of Primal Directive, Jon would sing the melody while Chris would scream the backing vocals.
I don't know if the new bassist or if any of the others can scream. Although to be fair I don't think that they are performing much of the Exoplanet material.


----------



## anomynous

spawnofthesith said:


> I've seen them live with mike 3 or 4 times now, they definitely play Exoplanet material still lol



All the sets I saw were Intrinsic only, but then again they could be wrong.



But yeah, the only song that backing vocals would really be prevalent is Primal Directive. Which I hope they play on their upcoming headliner


----------



## jjfiegel

I've seen them twice since Lessard joined, and I saw Oscillator and Vessel.


----------



## mcsalty

I've seen them play Flourish, Oscillator, and Vessel with the new vocalist; can't remember if they did any others.


----------



## spawnofthesith

mcsalty said:


> I've seen them play Flourish, Oscillator, and Vessel with the new vocalist; can't remember if they did any others.



This, plus at least one of the 3 parts of Exoplanet, very likely more but I can't remember for sure. 

Mike is doing an amazing job, and I don't think they could have picked a better person for the job


----------



## Matyrker

Guess who has no money for preorders? This guuuyyy


----------



## lance_pants

They have a keyboardist now too guyssss


----------



## anomynous

Go on........



There are six guys in that pic they posted on FB.


----------



## lance_pants

I lurked on Instagram and followed some dude with the username erock or something and he posted a studio snippet, film clip photos and said he was the keyboardist in the comments. So I'd assume this album is going to be atmospheric and synth heavy


----------



## jjfiegel

Pretty sure they got a keyboardist because Jonathan played keys and Mike doesn't. Having a dedicated keyboardist will be interesting.


----------



## lance_pants

New song on iTunes


----------



## SmackyChot

New song "Language I: Intuition"


It.
Is.
AMAZING.

The mix.... the layers....its a ogre with all these layers in the song.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

lance_pants said:


> New song on iTunes



I literally stopped everything when I read this, went on itunes and bought it, jesus I thought the new Fallujah record was going to be my top album but if the rest of Language is anything like this song I think I know what my AOTY is going to be!


----------



## gordonbombay

SmackyChot said:


> New song "Language I: Intuition"
> 
> 
> It.
> Is.
> AMAZING.
> 
> The mix.... the layers....its a ogre with all these layers in the song.



It is perfect. So much dreamscape audio perfection. I love the bass tone in the first verse. The groove, the beauty, the majesty. I am in love. I can't wait to hear it transition into the next song. Oh and Lessard is a perfect fit for the band. This has the mood of a deftones song but with more added detail. The snare tone in the bridge is very digital bath. 

"DRIFT WITH THE EBB AND FLOW" < a perfect self aware summation of my listening experience.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

For those of you who'll want to hear the sonic smoothness I found it on the tube.


----------



## anomynous

I'll always miss Exoplanet style but this is the shit


----------



## Timelesseer

I just started to get into this band with Intrinsic, so the 'softer' side of them has always appealed to me more. This new track sounds amazing, if the rest of the album delivers like that, it may top Monuments' new album for AOTY for me.


----------



## brutalwizard

I need this in my life. The new song is 100% too good.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Oh man my day is made <3 that track is ....ing amazing


----------



## Blasphemer

I wasn't sure how this album could top Intrinsic,but holy damn. This track gives me hope that it very well may. Mike is such a ridiculous singer, as well as a perfect addition to this band.


----------



## goherpsNderp

i really like it, but i'm worried by how muffled the guitars sound. i'm hearing vocals and drums, and maybe some bass. i really have to listen for the guitars, and that bothers me.


----------



## bhakan

This is exactly what I wanted to hear from The Contortionist.


----------



## Randy

Boy, if this doesn't sound like what people were expecting the follow-up to Traced In Air to sound like...


----------



## Blasphemer




----------



## brutalwizard

Hey Texas members. Only accidently released Date for the contortionist,intervals,polyphia tour.

THE CONTORTIONIST plus special guests&#8230; &#8211; Tickets &#8211; Dirty Dog Bar &#8211; Austin, TX &#8211; October 17th, 2014 | Ticketfly


----------



## CyborgSlunk

This new song is perfect. I can live without the breakdowns and all, i got exoplanet for that. Contortionist is definetly a top contender for the most beautiful and atmospheric metal band out there today.


----------



## anomynous

Keyboardist is Eric Guenther.



Also:
7/17 Kokomo, IN @ Centerstage w/ August Burns Red 
7/18 Joliet, IL @ Mojoes w/ August Burns Red
9/13 St. Paul, MN @ Amsterdam w/ Intervals
9/15 Merriam, KS @ Aftershock w/ Intervals
9/16 St. Louis, MO @ Fubar w/ Intervals
9/18 Cleveland, OH @ Agora Ballrom w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
9/19 Lansing, MI @ The Loft w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
9/20 Bloomington, IL @ The Castle Theatre w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
9/21 Madison, WI @ Majestic Theatre w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
9/22 Des Moines, IA @ Wooly's w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
9/24 Nashville, TN @ Exit/In w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
9/25 Birmingham, AL @ Zydeco w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
9/26 Charleston, SC @ The Music Farm w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
9/27 Atlantic Beach, NC @ Ziggy's By The Sea w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
9/28 Winston-Salem, NC @ Ziggy's w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
9/29 Richmond, VA @ Broadberry w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
9/30 Pittsburgh, PA @ Altar Bar w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
10/2 London, ON @ London Music Hall w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
10/3 Ottawa, ON @ Ritual w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
10/4 Syracuse, NY @ Lost Horizon w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
10/5 S. Burlington, VT @ Higher Ground w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
10/7 Northampton, MA @ Pearl Street w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
10/8 Poughkeepsie, NY @ The Chance w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
10/10 Amityville, NY @ Revolution Bar & Music Hall w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
10/11 Lancaster, PA @ Chameleon Club w/ Periphery, Intervals, Toothgrinder
10/12 Columbus, OH @ Double Happiness w/ Intervals, Polyphia
10/13 Knoxville, TN @ The Concourse w/ Intervals, Polyphia
10/16 Fort Worth, TX @ Tomcats w/ Intervals, Polyphia
10/17 Austin, TX @ Dirty Dog Bar w/ Intervals, Polyphia
10/18 Corpus Christi, TX @ House of Rock w/ Intervals, Polyphia
10/19 Houston, TX @ Walters w/ Intervals, Polyphia
10/20 San Antonio, TX @ White Rabbit w/ Intervals, Polyphia
10/22 Albuquerque, NM @ Launchpad w/ Intervals, Polyphia
10/23 Tucson, AZ @ 191 Toole w/ Intervals, Polyphia
10/24 Anaheim, CA @ Chain Reaction w/ Intervals, Polyphia
10/25 Van Nuys, CA @ White Oak Music w/ Intervals, Polyphia
10/28 Salt Lake City, UT @ In The Venue w/ Intervals, Polyphia
10/29 Denver, CO @ The Marquis Theatre w/ Intervals, Polyphia


----------



## -One-

Did Eric used to be in a band prior to The Contortionist? His Facebook page mentions a lot of stuff about Daath (but I know he wasn't in Daath), and From Exile (which I'm not sure about, don't listen to them, couldn't find any info on previous members).


----------



## QuantumCybin

As someone who first heard about The Contortionist when they released their first LP, I am so happy with the direction they're going. Their first two albums both stand together and in my opinion, demonstrate two very talented sides of the band. And now with this new song, while it's a very tiny fraction of what is to come, I feel like this album will be an extension of their sound they began to craft with Intrinsic. 

I feel like people often don't want to give bands time to grow and develop from album to album. But hopefully more people will see that as The Contortionist keeps evolving. Either way, I know I'm going to enjoy what they create!


----------



## anomynous

-One- said:


> Did Eric used to be in a band prior to The Contortionist? His Facebook page mentions a lot of stuff about Daath (but I know he wasn't in Daath), and From Exile (which I'm not sure about, don't listen to them, couldn't find any info on previous members).



It appears he was a producer on Intrinsic and his blog claims he did something with Daath. But that's the only evidence of that.


----------



## MikeH

I didn't go in with high hopes, because I don't really listen to much prog stuff anymore. But that was pretty awesome. I've liked every release they've put out so far, and it doesn't look like they'll disappoint with this one.


----------



## SmackyChot

I am not a "zomg so ghey, no 00000 chugs". If they went full on cleaner prog. I am 100% okay. But I do enjoy that dynamic they had in Intrinisic with the calm to brutal. Makes it heavier than Exoplanet in some ways... ..


...But how about that dissonant-little-l0w-muted-chug at the VERY end of the song, just teasing something heavy to come in "Language II: Conspire"....


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I dig


----------



## spawnofthesith

I keep listening and it keeps getting better. This album is going to be a game changer


----------



## Santuzzo

This new track sounds great!

I love their first two albums and I will definitely get the new album once it's out.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Preordered before listening and listening confirmed this is in fact a good move.


----------



## anomynous

JosephAOI said:


> Spoiler alert: Jordan has a bass solo on the new album



Lessard said on FB that Robby did all the bass on the album.


So "guest" solo?


----------



## JosephAOI

anomynous said:


> Lessard said on FB that Robby did all the bass on the album.
> 
> 
> So "guest" solo?



Yeah, I saw that. I actually don't know, I'm just telling you guys what I heard. But I'll ask Robby or Jordan when I see them in September!


----------



## mr_fruitbowl

Is there any eu pre-orders? I can only find US


----------



## spawnofthesith

Oh man that studio video. ....


----------



## codync

spawnofthesith said:


> Oh man that studio video. ....



The long part they show off at the end sounds unreal. Too heavy.


----------



## anomynous

JosephAOI said:


> Yeah, I saw that. I actually don't know, I'm just telling you guys what I heard. But I'll ask Robby or Jordan when I see them in September!



Looks like both


----------



## Blasphemer

So my band was tracking drums with Evan from Last Chance to Reason at the beginning of this week, and he had an early mix of the new Contortionist album. He let us hear it.


Guys - this album ....ing rules.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Blasphemer said:


> So my band was tracking drums with Evan from Last Chance to Reason at the beginning of this week, and he had an early mix of the new Contortionist album. He let us hear it.
> 
> 
> Guys - this album ....ing rules.




I hate you 





Lucky bastard


----------



## Exiterrr

The last album really made a HUGE impression on me as far as where Modern Metal is heading. This new album, is gonna make us all step our game up!


----------



## anomynous




----------



## jjfiegel

Sounds good. Mike's vocals have gotten even better since Level 3. Did they release another single, or is this some sort of leak? I didn't see it on their facebook page.


----------



## brutalwizard

DAMN, the way this just contorted my dome.


...... Is this real life?


----------



## Augmatted

Jesus Christ this album is amazing so far


----------



## JosephAOI

Fun fact #2: The first harsh vocals in Conspire, "We are primordial sounds", (Which are also the first harsh vocals on the album) are both Robby Brown and Bill Oberrender! And I believe the rest of that line is Robby


----------



## spawnofthesith

Fvck


----------



## Metalus

I am so frickin stoked for this album

I wanna get BLASTED and listen to the album in full the day it comes out


----------



## Tang

Some crazy soul leaked part 2 and combined them both.

This is some next level music.


----------



## goherpsNderp

can someone identify the chords on the opener of Language 1? (intuition?)

it sounds like 2 people playing, and they've both got the echo going on, so it makes it hard for me.


----------



## ForThisGift

goherpsNderp said:


> can someone identify the chords on the opener of Language 1? (intuition?)
> 
> it sounds like 2 people playing, and they've both got the echo going on, so it makes it hard for me.



If my ears are serving me correctly, it sounds like a Boss Major and Shit Diminished... Pretty interesting.


----------



## Augmatted

goherpsNderp said:


> can someone identify the chords on the opener of Language 1? (intuition?)
> 
> it sounds like 2 people playing, and they've both got the echo going on, so it makes it hard for me.



Sounds like the two chords are a polychord forming a min 11 maj 13 chord


----------



## goherpsNderp

Augmatted said:


> Sounds like the two chords are a polychord forming a min 11 maj 13 chord



okay thanks, i'll fiddle around with it later today.

i tried to figure it out by ear last night and i started to feel some of my brain leaking out of my ear hole, so i stopped.


----------



## JosephAOI

From the video, it looks like Robby is playing this:

D#----0----0----
A#----2----2----
F -----5----5----
C#----4----4----
G#----x----x----
D#----3----x----
G#---------4----

I think he moves the 2 on the A# up to 4 for one part but I wasn't completely sure. Couldn't tell what Cameron was playing, unfortunately.


----------



## btbamthewell

anyone have another link for Language II: Conspire?


----------



## goherpsNderp

JosephAOI said:


> From the video, it looks like Robby is playing this:
> 
> D#----0----0----
> A#----2----2----
> F -----5----5----
> C#----4----4----
> G#----x----x----
> D#----3----x----
> G#---------4----
> 
> I think he moves the 2 on the A# up to 4 for one part but I wasn't completely sure. Couldn't tell what Cameron was playing, unfortunately.



thank you sir! testing this out tonight!

i'm also hoping to tweak out a good clean channel that sounds nice and tidy like the intro above. (or as close as possible on my Cube lol)


----------



## Augmatted

btbamthewell said:


> anyone have another link for Language II: Conspire?



search "language I and II" in youtube


----------



## anomynous




----------



## liamh

I've not really been into their previous releases, but that song 'Intuition' is ....ing sick. 
I'll probably purchase their album when they drop it.
It makes me so happy to hear properly interesting and thoughtful music coming from the often stagnant genre of tech/prog/whatever metal


----------



## -One-

This album is going to be crazy good. I can't wait to hear the rest of it.


----------



## BlindingLight7

anomynous said:


>


I came.


----------



## Aceshighhhh

Really digging Langauge II. Not sure how I feel about the new scream vocals though..


----------



## RoRo56

JosephAOI said:


> Fun fact #2: The first harsh vocals in Conspire, "We are primordial sounds", (Which are also the first harsh vocals on the album) are both Robby Brown and Bill Oberrender! And I believe the rest of that line is Robby



Any idea why Mike isn't doing any of the screaming?


----------



## _RH_

Very cool! The "ebb and flow" parts kill me; I expect them to be a big buildup to some glorious major-sounding part, and then it goes a whole different direction. Don't tease me like that, Contortionist!


----------



## anomynous

RoRo56 said:


> Any idea why Mike isn't doing any of the screaming?



Other than the "primordial sounds" line it's definitely Mike throughout the song.


----------



## goherpsNderp

i hear from someone who's heard the whole thing that it's overall a less heavy album than their previous stuff. so i guess align your expectations to more of what we're hearing in Language I and II.


----------



## codync

goherpsNderp said:


> i hear from someone who's heard the whole thing that it's overall a less heavy album than their previous stuff. so i guess align your expectations to more of what we're hearing in Language I and II.



I mean, was anyone really expecting a heavy album? There's apparently one other "heavy" song other than Language II. People will eat it up anyway.


----------



## jjfiegel

As long as the songs are more Language I and less Holomovement, I guess I'll be okay with the change. Still disappointed though. Such a waste of Lessard.


----------



## Augmatted

https://twitter.com/tcband/status/506799227578908673

inb4 it's language II

Edit: Wrong and THANK GOD AN ACTUAL NEW TRACK THAT KICKS F0KING ASS


----------



## MartinMTL

I am very excited. 

Exclusive Track Premiere: The Contortionist, "Primordial Sound" - MetalSucks


----------



## avinu

So far this album is sounding sew boss.


----------



## goherpsNderp

codync said:


> I mean, was anyone really expecting a heavy album? There's apparently one other "heavy" song other than Language II. People will eat it up anyway.



they might have at least expected it to be the same heavy/soft ratio of the previous album. just wanted to give people a heads up. i'm fine either way, i just like their music.


----------



## anomynous

> "Confirming Robbie Baca played bass on 90% of the record. Jordan heard some parts and put his own flavor on some sections.. but the bass is all Baca. Chris was completely out of the picture for the writing of this record. Don't ask me how I know this.."


From Chris Corey (LCTR bass) on reddit.


----------



## codync

anomynous said:


> From Chris Corey (LCTR bass) on reddit.



Honestly, the bass that Robby was shown recording on the studio video already sounds much better than what Chris Tilley did on the last two records.


----------



## JosephAOI

Honestly, most of that was the mix, especially with Intrinsic. Chris has always had great tones live as far as I know and you can hear that his tone kills in some sections in both previous albums where you can actually hear the bass. For example, not sure how many people have ever noticed but during the Cynic riff in Geocentric Confusion, there's actually a bass solo (Starts at about 1:10). The mix is so shitty though that you can barely hear it. Jamie King just seriously knows what he's doing. Also, I hate Jason Suecof mixes (Had to throw that in there somewhere).


----------



## SmackyChot

JosephAOI said:


> From the video, it looks like Robby is playing this:
> 
> D#----0----0----
> A#----2----2----
> F -----5----5----
> C#----4----4----
> G#----x----x----
> D#----3----x----
> G#---------4----
> 
> I think he moves the 2 on the A# up to 4 for one part but I wasn't completely sure. Couldn't tell what Cameron was playing, unfortunately.




Pretty sure they are in that A# standard tuning, (A#,D#,G#,C#,F,A#,D#) because at 4:25 in the music video he does what looks like a 

D#---------
A#---------
F ----------
C#----2----
G#----3----
D#----3----
A#----1----

for the rhythm, then into that big chord


D#----0----
A#----0----
F -----0----
C#----2----
G#----3----
D#----3----
A#----1----

Or remove the open F and its a B7M.
And playing that along sounds right to me... but i could be wong.


----------



## Chuck

I am freaking excited for this album.


----------



## splinter8451

I finally decided to preorder after hearing Primordial Sound  I can't wait for late night drives jamming this album.


----------



## Genome

I'm totally addicted to the three songs so far! 

I'm firmly in the prog-head camp and I always preferred those sections in the first two albums. There are a million and one bands who do the djent-heavy-meedly stuff found on Exoplanet and parts of Intrinsic. I'm glad they've taken this direction.


----------



## -One-

JosephAOI said:


> Honestly, most of that was the mix, especially with Intrinsic. Chris has always had great tones live as far as I know and you can hear that his tone kills in some sections in both previous albums where you can actually hear the bass. For example, not sure how many people have ever noticed but during the Cynic riff in Geocentric Confusion, there's actually a bass solo (Starts at about 1:10). The mix is so shitty though that you can barely hear it. Jamie King just seriously knows what he's doing. Also, I hate Jason Suecof mixes (Had to throw that in there somewhere).


I thought Chris' live tone was absolutely awful when I saw them. His bass had too much gain (didn't sound overdriven, more like clippy), and totally drowned out the guitars most of their set. I was very disappointed, because I've always loved his bass playing on The Contortionist's albums (dat bass fill in the clean break in _Flourish_? Hell yeah).


----------



## jjfiegel

it's a me, Mario!


----------



## anomynous

jjfiegel said:


> it's a me, Mario!


----------



## SmackyChot

Thrive.


----------



## jjfiegel

I like the album. It's solid. I'd give it a 7.5 or an 8 out of 10. It's definitely not the "prog masterpiece" I expect a lot of people to hail it as. It has some great moments, but those moments are bogged down by proggy "ambient wank". It's nothing new or groundbreaking - all stuff done by Tool or BTBAM or Cynic before.


----------



## codync

JosephAOI said:


> Honestly, most of that was the mix, especially with Intrinsic. Chris has always had great tones live as far as I know and you can hear that his tone kills in some sections in both previous albums where you can actually hear the bass. For example, not sure how many people have ever noticed but during the Cynic riff in Geocentric Confusion, there's actually a bass solo (Starts at about 1:10). The mix is so shitty though that you can barely hear it. Jamie King just seriously knows what he's doing. Also, I hate Jason Suecof mixes (Had to throw that in there somewhere).



I hear you but I disagree. He's a great player, I know he could match some incredibly tricky sections with just his two fingers, but I never thought he stepped out with anything interesting, even the small bass solo in Geocentric Confusion. I'm not saying I could do any better, but that's just my two cents. This begs the question: how many people know that there's a bass solo in All Bodies by BTBAM? Also hidden by questionable mixing!



jjfiegel said:


> I like the album. It's solid. I'd give it a 7.5 or an 8 out of 10. It's definitely not the "prog masterpiece" I expect a lot of people to hail it as. It has some great moments, but those moments are bogged down by proggy "ambient wank". It's nothing new or groundbreaking - all stuff done by Tool or BTBAM or Cynic before.



I agree. People are going to circlejerk it until the end of time, just like the Fallujah record. Anyway, I think it's best quality is that it's not trying too hard or too much- It's understated as far as a prog metal concept album goes and I like that. Too many concept albums these days try and go above and beyond, one up whoever else is out there, but this is just respectably put together and flows very well. I'll need to give it more full listens, but it's damn solid thus far.


----------



## jjfiegel

Yeah. It's very solid and I like it more with each listen. I think it could trim some fat and it would be better for it. I agree, it knows what it is and doesn't try to be more.


----------



## brutalwizard

Preorders don't ship till friday.........
So i assume your not getting legitimate copies, and that's weak dudes.

Can't wait for my preorder. This and new hail the sun are on my top most wanted albums this year.


----------



## jjfiegel

I'm buying it anyway. What does it matter?

Also Cody reviews music so his is definitely a legit copy (I'm jiwzzle from UG).


ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow ebb and flow


----------



## JosephAOI

SmackyChot said:


> Pretty sure they are in that A# standard tuning, (A#,D#,G#,C#,F,A#,D#) because at 4:25 in the music video he does what looks like a
> 
> D#---------
> A#---------
> F ----------
> C#----2----
> G#----3----
> D#----3----
> A#----1----
> 
> for the rhythm, then into that big chord
> 
> 
> D#----0----
> A#----0----
> F -----0----
> C#----2----
> G#----3----
> D#----3----
> A#----1----
> 
> Or remove the open F and its a B7M.
> And playing that along sounds right to me... but i could be wong.



What's weird is I think we're both right, somehow?? Because the chord at the beginning where Robby's playing the 4th fret on the 7th string, that has to be a C. But later, he definitely hits that 1st fret, 7th string for a B.

To solve this for sure though, I'll have to ask the man himself. I'll be seeing him next Thursday anyway!


----------



## SmackyChot

JosephAOI said:


> What's weird is I think we're both right, somehow?? Because the chord at the beginning where Robby's playing the 4th fret on the 7th string, that has to be a C. But later, he definitely hits that 1st fret, 7th string for a B.
> 
> To solve this for sure though, I'll have to ask the man himself. I'll be seeing him next Thursday anyway!



What time stamp are you watching for this chord? 

In the beginning at 0:21 he is on the 3rd fret of the 7th. But hes not even playing the 7th or 6th string it looks like. Just resting his fingers there.... Are you hearing a C? Maybe the bass or another unseen geetar? (my pitch recognition is pure crap so I have no idea unless I hear it and play it a bunch of times)

Care to elaborate more?


----------



## spawnofthesith

.... I'd really prefer to wait for my pre order to get here but sneaking a peak sounds so tempting


----------



## codync

jjfiegel said:


> I'm buying it anyway. What does it matter?
> 
> Also Cody reviews music so his is definitely a legit copy (I'm jiwzzle from UG).



Oh hey, sup dude! Yeah, I have some more thoughts about the album but I suppose I'll wait until it's released, that seems to be the protocol here.



SmackyChot said:


> What time stamp are you watching for this chord?
> 
> In the beginning at 0:21 he is on the 3rd fret of the 7th. But hes not even playing the 7th or 6th string it looks like. Just resting his fingers there.... Are you hearing a C? Maybe the bass or another unseen geetar? (my pitch recognition is pure crap so I have no idea unless I hear it and play it a bunch of times)
> 
> Care to elaborate more?



I've got Language I figured out for bass, I can also possibly be of assistance!


----------



## jjfiegel

codync said:


> Oh hey, sup dude! Yeah, I have some more thoughts about the album but I suppose I'll wait until it's released, that seems to be the protocol here.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Language I figured out for bass, I can also possibly be of assistance!



Yeah hey! I stopped hanging around UG once the BTBAM thread went to shit. It's cool seeing some of those guys post here.

I know we're not supposed to discuss leaks, so I just tried to keep it super spoiler free outside of my general impressions.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Glad I didn't listen to the leak, pre order arrives today


----------



## ForThisGift

I was really excited for this album, and its even better than expected. I love the subtle reprisals they worked in throughout the album. It has a very cohesive and consistent atmosphere from start to finish without any of the songs running together. I wouldn't say the high points on this album are all that spectacular, but there really aren't any lows. So that in an of itself is an accomplishment when deciding to make the type of departure they have on this record.


----------



## Opion

I can't fathom the improvement in songwriting, production and musicianship in these three new songs. Seriously, I though Language I: Intuition was great, but Primordial sound...it is so hauntingly beautiful, futuristic and modern, but ahead of it's time IMO. Or at least that's how it sounds to my ears. It's not trying to be anything it isn't, which is really refreshing with metal these days.

I also giggled like a child when I listened to The Parable and got to the Alan Watts sample... YES


----------



## spawnofthesith

Holy fvck you guys, got my pre order in. Holy fcking shit this blows my expectations way out of the water and I'm only 3/4 through. They seriously are operating on another plane. And holy shit... Integration


----------



## bhakan

This is the album I wanted them to make with Intrinsic. I loved Exoplanet, but I was super stoked about the less deathcore, more prog direction with Intrinsic. For some reason, something about Intrinsic made it not really stick with me though. This is exactly what they needed to make. Fantastic album.


----------



## JosephAOI

Got my pre-order in today, everything's super sick! I've listened to the album quite a few times now and it's fantastic. I personally like Intrinsic more but this album has a lot of amazing things happening in it. The first of which is definitely atmosphere. It's got that feel down for the entire album and it always keeps you going exactly the direction they want you to. Some of the songs just blow my mind. 9.5/10 AOTY.


----------



## spawnofthesith

.... yeah!


Seriously tho, dat Integration. ..


----------



## goherpsNderp

got my preorder yesterday.

i love the recording quality, and the writing is pretty great, but the vocals are slowly getting to me. i feel like he tries to hard to put these small little nuances in the vocals, and it comes off as awkward or too JMK-ish. all of this super soft quiet singing comes off as a bit pretentious.

i'm sure i'll get over it eventually so for now i'll just keep focus on the music and guitars. going to give it a handful more listens before casting any kind of verdict across it all.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Had a Contortionist marathon today, starting with the Sporadic Movements ep. You guys think theres a huge leap between language and Exoplanet, scope out that progression


----------



## lemeker

Just got the new one today, after listening to a couple of songs off of it. This is my first Contortionist cd. I'm not really too familiar with their other stuff. I really like what I hear so far. Seems to have the right mix of everything. So far the first two tracks, and Thrive, really stick out. Might have to check out some older stuff now........


----------



## spawnofthesith

lemeker said:


> Just got the new one today, after listening to a couple of songs off of it. This is my first Contortionist cd. I'm not really too familiar with their other stuff. I really like what I hear so far. Seems to have the right mix of everything. So far the first two tracks, and Thrive, really stick out. Might have to check out some older stuff now........



Definitely do, their whole catalog is amazing


----------



## sakeido

spawnofthesith said:


> Definitely do, their whole catalog is amazing



I don't think so... the new album is so much better than the previous two it doesn't even sound like the same band. 

Language is ....in genius, album of the year contender.


----------



## codync

sakeido said:


> I don't think so... the new album is so much better than the previous two it doesn't even sound like the same band.
> 
> Language is ....in genius, album of the year contender.



I guess I'll be the guy to chime in and say that I think Exoplanet blows it out of the water. I just think it's more interesting as a whole and personally, I think they were doing more unique stuff with deathcore than they are now with prog metal.

Anyway, I covered Language I on bass if anyone wants to check it out:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qIP3_YLKpk


----------



## spawnofthesith

I'm going to go out in a limb here and say that if Exoplanet is deathcore, then I have been very confused as to what deathcore sounds like for nearly a decade


----------



## Tang

The album is a definite grower. I really didnt enjoy it til well after my third listen. Those glorious vocal melodies kept me coming back, for sure.


----------



## ForThisGift

I like the first two albums, but I completely agree that their newest offering is on a different level in my opinion.


----------



## Dakotaspex

Ebb & Flow made me feel such a euphoric rush in my brain. It was pretty nuts. This album has SO much going for it. Appropriate polyrhythms, VERY flowing and well-devised structure, haunting melodies, and the big thing for me is that it knows how to appropriately hold back. It doesn't cram notes, and every note feels like it was put there with a purpose. Album of the year for me. 

9.5/10


----------



## Paul McAleer

Going to give Language a spin right now.

if it's anything like intrinsic,

feels will be tickled.


----------



## spawnofthesith

It doesn't really sound like intrinsic, but if you like the direction they were headed with that, you'll love language


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

anyone else reading the articles they're posting on metalsucks today?

http://www.metalsucks.net/2014/09/17/today-metalsucks-contortionist-sucks/


----------



## Opion

Acquired the album just now and listening through it on headphones...

Lots of cool subtleties, really cool washy delays, super dynamic. I just figured out that Eric Guenther is playing keyboards on this album - I saw his band From Exile years ago in 2006 and he's apparently from my hometown and we chatted for a moment, pretty chill dude - also the old StS bassist Jordan is in this band now, as well as the Last Chance to Reason vocalist? 

They're becoming almost like Periphery in the sense that they're acquiring radical musicians from various bands in the scene and coming together to write really different music from the norm. Very stoked on this record, will be spinning it a lot on the road.


----------



## -One-

spawnofthesith said:


> Had a Contortionist marathon today, starting with the Sporadic Movements ep. You guys think theres a huge leap between language and Exoplanet, scope out that progression


I've got everything _but_ the Sporadic Movements EP. Any idea where I can find it?


----------



## jjfiegel

Yeah, Exoplanet is definitely still the best. This album is better than Intrinsic, though. Language is an album that definitely grows on you, while Intrinsic gets worse with each listen (Holomovement has to be the most boring song in all of existence, though Primordial Sound wants to give it a run for its money. Seriously if I have to hear Holomovement open one more show I'm going to go insane).

This might be that album where they're testing out new things, and the next album will blow our minds. As it stands now, this is just a poor man's Cynic / Tool.


----------



## anomynous

Good thing they're not opening with Holomovement anymore. Now it's the second song. Huge drastic change.



Primordial Sound is also in the set.


----------



## jjfiegel

Man I hate Holomovement so much. It's so boring. So aimless. I feel the same about Primordial Sound. You remove those two songs and that's a pretty good set though.


----------



## 7soundz

I don't get to say this very often with "modern bands" but this album is a prog classic. I am glad that they moved away from the aimless growls that took away from the superb musicianship behind very song. Each song shines in a unique way and it is very soothing to listen to at times.


----------



## spawnofthesith

-One- said:


> I've got everything _but_ the Sporadic Movements EP. Any idea where I can find it?



Its all on youtube


----------



## nikolazjalic

whatever idk how to emb videos. It's Language 1 & 2 and Primordial Sound live. Sweet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPMY3p3Mgdc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u_Iun9bQ_U


----------



## afaultinthecrust

Has anybody been working on tabs? I'm having tons of trouble with chords in these songs. Specifically Primordial Sound. I suck so much at figuring out chords and the jazzy ones are making things difficult. Are they still playing in G#D#G#C#FA#D# ?


----------



## nikolazjalic

Half (-ish?) of exoplanet is on A# standard as well as everything on wards from intrinsic


----------



## afaultinthecrust

So I actually just finished tabbing out up until the "your primordial sound" part where the big distorted chords come in, I'm going to upload it in a few minutes, still working out some notes.


----------



## afaultinthecrust

alrighttt here are the links 
gp5: primordial sound

gpx: primordial sound


----------



## nikolazjalic

sweet, i'm gonna try to do some drums


----------



## afaultinthecrust

That would be great lol, I hate tabbing drums in gp6 it takes forever. Also If anybody else could help out with the guitar, and maybe bass that would be awesome too


----------



## gunslingerjh

Made this mixtest of Intuition a couple of days ago! It's instrumental, so let the vocal covers begin!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/the-contortionist-intuition-covermixtest-v2[/SC]


----------



## revivalmode

What the hell is "Level 4"?


----------



## jjfiegel

This album sounds like a progression from Last Chance to Reason's "Level 3" and not something by the Contortionist.


----------



## revivalmode

Oh makes sense, now I understand


----------



## JosephAOI

*Crossing my fingers for a Level 4 in the future*

Just thought I'd let you guys know, most of the songs on the album are in A# standard tuning (That's WITH the F#, not the F). Primordial Sound and The Parable are in the Drop G# tuning (G#-D#-G#-C#-F-A#-D#)


----------



## SeditiousDissent

I had never heard of TC until I saw that Polyphia was supporting them and Intervals. Seeing as I don't want to go to a show and have no idea how the headliner sounds, I decided to check out their new record. First of all, IMO Language is incredible. It reminds me of Altered States quite a bit with the exception of the growls (which, I'm surprised there hasn't been more Tesseract comparisons as of yet). My only gripe, and it's a small one, would be the vocals sit a little low in the mix to my ears (either that, or he doesn't enunciate...I can't decide). Regardless, I now have everything TC have available on iTunes, and they have a new, very satisified fan.


----------



## goherpsNderp

i've given the album a good 5 or 6 listens now, and feel like i can give it a soft rating and leave some comments:

basically i'm a little puzzled with some of their choices. the vocalist sounds very talented, and there are times when everything comes together harmoniously. but then there are times when i feel like he tried way too hard to come off as artistic and unique, that it ends up sounding pretentious and irritating.

the really soft, almost a whisper, things he does with his voice bother me. a lot. it's unneeded, and it sounds more like he's emulating maynard from tool instead of doing his own thing. i feel like maybe he just tried to hard to reinvent the wheel here instead of cautiously and carefully coming up with vocals that fit the music well. i'm starting to see a pattern here with other bands that get new vocalists, where the first album they release with the new guy is over the top sounding and dramatic. (see: Ashe with Tesseract, and Howard on his first album with Killswitch) and while i appreciate him trying to be thematic with the lyrics in the album, the overuse of "ebb and flow" and "intuition" became frustrating.

i'm also getting slowly annoyed with albums coming out with 10 or 11 tracks, and then finding that at least 3 of those are just ambient sounds or short lead-ins to other songs. the guys in Contortionist are a very talented bunch, and for the most part i've enjoyed these types of things in Exoplanet and Intrinsic, but in this one i just skip or fast forward past those bits. i don't want to hear the singer doing his soft vocal thingies over some subtle guitar work, so i just skip past it. maybe with the last guy i would have, or if the music were more interesting.

so basically i feel like this album was high concept, but a bit of a hollow execution. and then the singer just makes things worse by overdoing it. things should have just been kept simple. it also lines up with yet another pattern i've noticed: when a band finally gets a GREAT sound mix in one of their albums, it always ends up being unimpressive musically. it's a shame.

this is by no means a rant, or me being upset that it's not as heavy as their previous entries. i actually quite like Language 1 and 2, as well as Thrive, but that's about it. the songs, the riffs, etc. is all love it or hate it this time around. i'll keep listening though to see if anything clicks eventually, but so far i'm a little let down.

hopefully Corelia's album doesn't turn out the same.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

goherpsNderp said:


> snip



Agreed, the calm singing is just boring IMO. And its frustrating because Mike has an awesome voice and can put it to good use like in Language II after the 2:30 mark, where it elevates the song but then it of course goes into the ebb and flow part. I feel Level 3 suffered from the very same issue.

In addition to that, I don´t really get why they bothered with the growled vocals, are they only there because of the bands history? Because in the context of the album it doesn´t really add anything IMO. 

Quite a shame really. I mostly enjoyed Intrinsic but this one bores me. Maybe I´m burned out on ProgMetal.


----------



## Blasphemer

I did a little bit of tracking with Mike recently, and he said that everybody wants him to belt his voice all of the time, and that he's just tired of doing that. He just prefers to sing quietly when he's doing demos or making any of his own music (possibly due to a reaction against people wanting one specific kind of singing?).

While yes, this could just be pretentiousness shining through accompanied by an excuse, I'm still going to subscribe to the idea that he just likes singing like that.


----------



## goherpsNderp

yeah, he does have a great voice. in thrive when he gets kind of loud and says (i think) "complacency, it's obsolete" it sounds phenomenal, but he only gets up to that kind of level maybe 3 or 4 times the whole album? the rest is either that soft quiet stuff or just regular singy vocals (which isn't bad).

i'm okay with the growling, but agree that it doesn't add much.



Blasphemer said:


> I did a little bit of tracking with Mike recently, and he said that everybody wants him to belt his voice all of the time, and that he's just tired of doing that. He just prefers to sing quietly when he's doing demos or making any of his own music (possibly due to a reaction against people wanting one specific kind of singing?).
> 
> While yes, this could just be pretentiousness shining through accompanied by an excuse, I'm still going to subscribe to the idea that he just likes singing like that.



that's fine, it's his choice to sing however he likes. he could have made better choices as to how to use the soft singing thing and when, and how often, but what's done is done and all i can do is offer feedback.

they're happy with their album and that's cool. i'll just have to learn to tune out his vocals and skip past the parts i can't.


----------



## sakeido

Quiet vox are awesome and one of my favorite parts of the album. Best part is how he sings in a good range and not the usual djent ultra-high pitched screechy bullshit. The dynamics are just the icing on the cake


----------



## JosephAOI

Yeah, I think Mike's vocals vocals are the icing on the cake for this album. I like the fact that he's trying to branch out with his voice and try to do more unique things with his range and character. I also especially love the fact that he incorporated his gospel influence into a lot of stuff on the album (The Source and Integration are the first examples that come to mind)

I still stick with what I said before. This is an amazing album, very cohesive, very well written, and it's extremely mature. Subjectively, I like Intrinsic more, but this is obviously a very well thought out progression from Intrinsic that all members of the band and many fans, including myself, are very happy with.


----------



## Augmatted

goherpsNderp said:


> i've given the album a good 5 or 6 listens now, and feel like i can give it a soft rating and leave some comments:
> 
> basically i'm a little puzzled with some of their choices. the vocalist sounds very talented, and there are times when everything comes together harmoniously. but then there are times when i feel like he tried way too hard to come off as artistic and unique, that it ends up sounding pretentious and irritating.
> 
> the really soft, almost a whisper, things he does with his voice bother me. a lot. it's unneeded, and it sounds more like he's emulating maynard from tool instead of doing his own thing. i feel like maybe he just tried to hard to reinvent the wheel here instead of cautiously and carefully coming up with vocals that fit the music well. i'm starting to see a pattern here with other bands that get new vocalists, where the first album they release with the new guy is over the top sounding and dramatic. (see: Ashe with Tesseract, and Howard on his first album with Killswitch) and while i appreciate him trying to be thematic with the lyrics in the album, the overuse of "ebb and flow" and "intuition" became frustrating.
> 
> i'm also getting slowly annoyed with albums coming out with 10 or 11 tracks, and then finding that at least 3 of those are just ambient sounds or short lead-ins to other songs. the guys in Contortionist are a very talented bunch, and for the most part i've enjoyed these types of things in Exoplanet and Intrinsic, but in this one i just skip or fast forward past those bits. i don't want to hear the singer doing his soft vocal thingies over some subtle guitar work, so i just skip past it. maybe with the last guy i would have, or if the music were more interesting.
> 
> so basically i feel like this album was high concept, but a bit of a hollow execution. and then the singer just makes things worse by overdoing it. things should have just been kept simple. it also lines up with yet another pattern i've noticed: when a band finally gets a GREAT sound mix in one of their albums, it always ends up being unimpressive musically. it's a shame.
> 
> this is by no means a rant, or me being upset that it's not as heavy as their previous entries. i actually quite like Language 1 and 2, as well as Thrive, but that's about it. the songs, the riffs, etc. is all love it or hate it this time around. i'll keep listening though to see if anything clicks eventually, but so far i'm a little let down.
> 
> hopefully Corelia's album doesn't turn out the same.


How can you be let down? If you don't like this album then it is because you don't enjoy this genre of music (jazz fusion/prog). Everyhing about this album is unique in its own way (sick chord progressions, part writing, rhythmic manipulation, dynamics, atmospheric synth, harmonized vocals, etc.) I honestly don't understand how someone who is a fan of this genre could not enjoy this album in its entirety, but thats how opinions work I guess?


----------



## jjfiegel

There's nothing unique about this album though. It's solid. It's a sum of it's parts, part Tool, part Cynic. Not to mention it sounds an awful lot like Last Chance to Reason. Seriously, everything this album thinks it's doing has already been done twenty years ago. I like the album, and I like the band, but let's not pretend we got something more than we got. There are perfectly legitimate reasons to like this album, and there are perfectly legitimate reasons to dislike it. 

Also, can I use this thread to vent about how I hate the recent use of the word "mature" in terms of music? It seems that any time a band abandons harsh vocals and plays slower, they get called "mature." What's mature about this album? What's not mature about Exoplanet?


----------



## Augmatted

jjfiegel said:


> There's nothing unique about this album though. It's solid. It's a sum of it's parts, part Tool, part Cynic. Not to mention it sounds an awful lot like Last Chance to Reason. Seriously, everything this album thinks it's doing has already been done twenty years ago. I like the album, and I like the band, but let's not pretend we got something more than we got. There are perfectly legitimate reasons to like this album, and there are perfectly legitimate reasons to dislike it.
> 
> Also, can I use this thread to vent about how I hate the recent use of the word "mature" in terms of music? It seems that any time a band abandons harsh vocals and plays slower, they get called "mature." What's mature about this album? What's not mature about Exoplanet?



Please direct me to music that has the same melodies/harmonies found on Language. Honestly, how could you call it not unique? Maybe you just can't distinguish melodies/harmonies/chord progressions/rythmic and melodic contour/part leading very well. If that is the case I feel quite bad for you. Especially if you require new timbre/instruments/dynamics never heard before in order to enjoy music and find it "unique". If you require something to be genre-defining in order to find it unique, you must like literally almost no new music.


----------



## anomynous

jjfiegel said:


> Not to mention it sounds an awful lot like Last Chance to Reason.




Don't see how that's possible


----------



## JosephAOI

anomynous said:


> Don't see how that's possible



Inb4 bc Mike Lessard


----------



## Entropy Prevails

Augmatted said:


> Please direct me to music that has the same melodies/harmonies found on Language. Honestly, how could you call it not unique? Maybe you just can't distinguish melodies/harmonies/chord progressions/rythmic and melodic contour/part leading very well. If that is the case I feel quite bad for you. Especially if you require new timbre/instruments/dynamics never heard before in order to enjoy music and find it "unique". If you require something to be genre-defining in order to find it unique, you must like literally almost no new music.



Why are you so set on defending the album? If you like it, enjoy it, arguing about it on forums will only diminish your experience. Why do you care if other people like it? Should people only like the things you like? Opinions are like as*sholes*...


----------



## codync

jjfiegel said:


> There's nothing unique about this album though. It's solid. It's a sum of it's parts, part Tool, part Cynic. Not to mention it sounds an awful lot like Last Chance to Reason. Seriously, everything this album thinks it's doing has already been done twenty years ago. I like the album, and I like the band, but let's not pretend we got something more than we got. There are perfectly legitimate reasons to like this album, and there are perfectly legitimate reasons to dislike it.
> 
> Also, can I use this thread to vent about how I hate the recent use of the word "mature" in terms of music? It seems that any time a band abandons harsh vocals and plays slower, they get called "mature." What's mature about this album? What's not mature about Exoplanet?



Backed. "Mature" songwriting is just a code word for "....ing boring". 75% of the time "mature songwriting" equates to losing some of the band's personality in favor of repeating themes and motifs for the sake of songwriting. Also, while we're at it, can we stop calling everything with pretty, clean 7th chords jazz fusion?


----------



## Taylord

I love all three records for what they are. I feel the new one has the potential to stay relevant the longest, but all of them are doing something a little different. There isn't anything to gain from tearing it apart!


----------



## jjfiegel

I like the album. But it's not unique. Cynic's entire discography proves that. Laterlus proves that. Altered State is also very similar. It's a fine album, but it isn't a 10/10 prog jazz fusion masterpiece. I don't need it to be genre-defining, though I would argue that something should break some ground it you're going to call it unique. 

Also, I think one of the biggest contributors to this sounding like a "Level 4" is the way Lessard writes his lyrics. The beginning of Thrive being the worst offender. 

I like to argue. I find consensus boring on forums. Debate is fun. I like Exoplanet, I like Language, I like the Contortionist. But let's just have some fun discussion while we're here too.


----------



## Augmatted

Entropy Prevails said:


> Why are you so set on defending the album? If you like it, enjoy it, arguing about it on forums will only diminish your experience. Why do you care if other people like it? Should people only like the things you like? Opinions are like as*sholes*...



I just bugs me when people say that something is not "unique" when all of the melodic/harmonic/rhythmic material is clearly different from anything that has been done before. Just because something isn't insane from a technical viewpoint, doesn't mean it is not unique. Besides, this album has insane things going on from a theoretical standpoint.


----------



## Augmatted

codync said:


> Backed. "Mature" songwriting is just a code word for "....ing boring". 75% of the time "mature songwriting" equates to losing some of the band's personality in favor of repeating themes and motifs for the sake of songwriting. Also, while we're at it, can we stop calling everything with pretty, clean 7th chords jazz fusion?



It's not jazz fusion because of "clean pretty 7th chords" it is jazz fusion because it has elements from jazz (non diatonic harmony, extended harmonic, extensive use of chord inversions, altered dominant chords) and elements of metal ( distorted guitar tone, distorted vocals, syncopation) and fuses the two genres, hence "jazz fusion".


----------



## sakeido

It bugs me when someone says it isn't unique, but then has to list three separate, totally different bands to account for all of the elements on the album in question


----------



## splinter8451

sakeido said:


> It bugs me when someone says it isn't unique, but then has to list three separate, totally different bands to account for all of the elements on the album in question



Come on guys it is nothing that Michael Jackson, Johnny Cash, and Napalm Death weren't doing 30 years ago. All music has already been done there is no such thing as unique I hate you for thinking this album is unique. 

/sarcasm 

Internet.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I ....ing love this album, aoty for me. I think it's extremely unique. 

However, definitely not jazz fusion. That phrase is used way to liberally around these parts


----------



## jjfiegel

Alright guys, what makes this album unique and not another album from a band that listened to Traced in Air one too many times?


----------



## gorthul

Well, I wouldn't call this album that unique at all. For example "Primordial Sound" is very similar to Cynic's "The Space For This" in the beginning, also there are many other similarities to Cynic.
Nevertheless I enjoy the album for what it is. Not the album of the year, but It deserves a place in the years top 20.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Wrote a review for the album on my blog:

Contorting the Language - Review - Daedric Influence


----------



## teamSKDM

So I have some interesting news! I took a scroll through the previous vocalist jonathan carpenters facebook and noticed he had his own home studio. so curiously I asked him about it, and it appears altho he is done with the band life, he is not going to stop creating music. i know he is also a guitarist, so its quite possible we can expect a side project from him in the future he told me. He says he sure is loving his family life tho, and loves being their to provide for his beautiful family. he seems to spend alot of time with his family which is honestly worth his departure with the contortionist, altho im a big fan of him. anyways, VERY excited to see what he puts out! He says it will still be alot like the contortionist.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Augmatted said:


> How can you be let down? If you don't like this album then it is because you don't enjoy this genre of music (jazz fusion/prog). Everyhing about this album is unique in its own way (sick chord progressions, part writing, rhythmic manipulation, dynamics, atmospheric synth, harmonized vocals, etc.) I honestly don't understand how someone who is a fan of this genre could not enjoy this album in its entirety, but thats how opinions work I guess?



i get what you're saying, but it's not as black and white as you're making it out to be. it's like asking a Plini fan why they don't like a new track he put out that has clowns loudly laughing in the background drowning out the otherwise remarkable music. just because there are elements in an album that i find enjoyable doesn't mean i will automatically like the whole album, including the bits i don't like...

i don't like *most of* what the new vocalist has done on this album, and it's to the point where it distracts me from the music. as far as the music itself, most of it i really like, but it doesn't feel like Contortionist to me. so the prog fan in me enjoys a lot of what i'm hearing in this album, but the Contortionist fan in me is still waiting for the heavy guitar acrobatics to kick in, as well as singing that doesn't "get in the way" or try so hard to "be the star of the show".

it's not the end of the world. i'm still listening to it every day or so, but as i said before, i'm just disappointed a little. at least i have Monuments and Fallujah to tide me over until the new Corelia and Scale the Summit come out.


----------



## Opion

Welp, reading through the last few pages of this thread, it just goes to show that people's music tastes are just gonna be drastically different from yours sometimes, and it's of no use to try to make sense as to why. Personally, I love this whole album - *I* can't see why anyone would dislike the vocals. Maybe it's the whole "clean vocals a metal record does not make" mentality that a lot of metal-heads end up endorsing, which I can understand - if Cannibal Corpse starting doing clean vocals then I would be done with them  But Mike is doing some really great subtle vocal styles in this - he's a very dynamic singer. I think that every line/melody/scream is put in the right place, and any more would've impaired the composition as a whole.

I see the comparison to Cynic - hell, they both used an Alan Watts sample in their last record. But Cynic is Cynic and TC is TC, to me. They may be inspired by them, but that's all it is IMO - inspiration, not trying to copy them. Language is a really cool, spacey journey of an album that doesn't try to be anything bigger than it is. It's a well rounded record, it gets heavy & chaotic, but then gets emotional (Primordial Sound & Thrive). It sounds like the soundtrack to a really dramatic science fiction film. Maybe some of you should try to view it from that perspective, 'cause thats what I'm thinking of when I listen to it, haha.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Saw The Contortionist last night (opening for Periphery) and I thought those songs (Language, Primordial Sound) translated _really_ well, live. I really dug Mike Lessard's style, both vocally and his performance, he's got a great voice and a really unique presence onstage (in a good way!).

No question, seeing them live has sold me on buying Language tonight! Of course, Saturday night I saw Bonobo, so maybe I'm biased about metal


----------



## lava

It's funny to me to see people implying that TC is ripping off Cynic and Tool. I have tried for years to get into those bands, including seeing them live, but never got beyond "meh". Conversely, I think Language is one of the best albums I've heard in years. So to my ears it sounds like TC is actually pulling off a style that other bands have been unsuccessfully attempting for a long time. Just another datapoint in a sea of opinions, though.


----------



## Augmatted

lava said:


> It's funny to me to see people implying that TC is ripping off Cynic and Tool. I have tried for years to get into those bands, including seeing them live, but never got beyond "meh". Conversely, I think Language is one of the best albums I've heard in years. So to my ears it sounds like TC is actually pulling off a style that other bands have been unsuccessfully attempting for a long time. Just another datapoint in a sea of opinions, though.



I agree with you completely. I never can get into cynic because of the annoying vocals and tool has always sounded generic to me.


----------



## jjfiegel

You can call Tool a lot of things, but generic doesn't seem like one.


----------



## gunslingerjh

Download the Intuition tab file here: 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29246731/The Contortionist - Intuition.gpx

Contains all instruments except drums & synths!
I'm sure there are more skilled people than me to add the drums in there on sevenstring!

Some timings are a little off, feel free to improve the tab!


----------



## nikolazjalic

gunslingerjh said:


> Download the Intuition tab file here:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29246731/The Contortionist - Intuition.gpx
> 
> Contains all instruments except drums & synths!
> I'm sure there are more skilled people than me to add the drums in there on sevenstring!
> 
> Some timings are a little off, feel free to improve the tab!



Sounds awesome, can we get a gp5?


----------



## 7soundz

how about a pdf of the tabs?


----------



## JustMac

Anyone know what delay they use? If not, is analogue or digital a better choice for their vibe on Intuition and Ebb & Flow? 

Ps first 2 mins of Ebb & Flow are perfect, why don't they ever return to that sweet fusion-ey lead theme about 1:45 in? A few songs drift away too much into the ambient stuff. Sweet album though!


----------



## TIBrent

JustMac said:


> Anyone know what delay they use? If not, is analogue or digital a better choice for their vibe on Intuition and Ebb & Flow?


Cameron uses the delays from his TC G Major 2 unit & Robby uses a TC G Major (the original one) & at times a boss delay &/or a maxon delay.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

MerlinTKD said:


> Saw The Contortionist last night (opening for Periphery) and I thought those songs (Language, Primordial Sound) translated _really_ well, live. I really dug Mike Lessard's style, both vocally and his performance, he's got a great voice and a really unique presence onstage (in a good way!).
> 
> No question, seeing them live has sold me on buying Language tonight! Of course, Saturday night I saw Bonobo, so maybe I'm biased about metal


 
Hey I was there too! That was a really good live set, and a good show overall. I picked up Language at their booth and listened to it driving back to Raleigh. Lessard was really good live, and cool to talk to after the show.


----------



## bulb

jjfiegel said:


> What's mature about this album? What's not mature about Exoplanet?



Arrangements and flow in the structure of the songs. Songwriting in terms of logical builds, climaxes, and release are much more on point and consistent this time around despite the fact that the songs do not have traditional arrangements.


----------



## InfestedRabite

pretty cool album

not a huge fan of some of the lyrics but the vocal lines are good regardless

i wasn't really into any of their older material, though i gave Intrinsic another try after listening to this and enjoyed it a bit more


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

When I saw them open for BTBAM on the Parallax II N.A. tour, I remember being really surprised by Lessard's style too. He would spend long periods crouched down looking at the floor, swaying slightly. It's like he enters a trance almost.


----------



## CyborgSlunk

My List: 

1. Intrinsic
2. Exoplanet
3. Language

I can´t imagine how I´ll ever get sick of Intrinsic, this album just gets me zoning, floating in space. Exoplanet is a modern progressive metalcore classic. Language is great, but i was expecting more after hearing Language I. That song was tightly composed, had a great buildup and a really unique sound. The parable is also an amazing song on here, those two songs share coherent songwriting and a concept that is executed well throughout the whole song. The other tracks seem to wander too much into progressive riffs a la BTBAM (really similar heavy parts sometimes) and atmospheric fusion chords. I loved the latter on Intrinsic, here not as much. 

Basically, there´s much I appreciated about Contortionist that isn´t on here or isnt done as great anymore. Though for someone else it might be perfect. It´s a really good album, but it´s also a kinda different band/sound.


----------



## JosephAOI

Can we please talk about the vocal reprise from Language I in Ebb And Flow?

The "Drift with the ebb and flow". SOOOOOOOOOOO good.


----------



## nikolazjalic

Agreed, so many people have been complaining about the lyrics being repeated but I feel like it really ties everything together and the main vocabulary of the album (intuition, ebb and flow, integration, etc.) is expanded on every time it's brought back until it explodes into something amazing, like you mentioned the outro of ebb & flow. GENIUS


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I agree with the last two posts.

Musical and lyrical references within albums make me happy.


----------



## Opion

Lyrical reprisals are so much fun! That's what keeps me coming back to this record, every song is just so intertwined with each other, and it makes the record such a cohesive work rather than just a collection of songs that kinda express the whole - it's a journey to me, and I enjoy every song for what it is. 

I may sound like a huge fanboy of the Contortionist, but I'm really not - I got into them from Instrinsic, I was never a big fan of Exoplanet because metal core is not my favorite genre. But this album just has me nodding my head, making me smile, and surprising me at every turn. Like Misha noted, the structure of the songs is so smart and clever, the builds and releases are unique, all the while not playing up any sort of cliche' that most bands end up resorting to.


----------



## TIBrent

Just got back from seeing these guys play a third time...wow! They played amazingly. Although the singer does act a bit weird as if on a mushroom trip while on stage, they absolutely slayed. Amazing sound, good set list...TIGHT TIGHT! On the other hand...Intervals (who we were looking forward to seeing as well), maybe the worst live event ever. 12k range high end, ZERO low end on stage, instant headaches. Plus, more backing tracks then anyone probably has idea of...bass, drum loops, backing vocals, some main vocals, & A TON of guitars. Like, I gave slack to Josh Travis about this in the past (though he completely rectified this last time I saw them), but what Intervals did was INSANE. Before the set they were doing play back on the pro-tools sessions to front of house & tried to get the sound guy to cut sound before the song began but failed to stop it & what we heard when the song cut in...was the fricken song, loud guitars, bass, drum loops. WAY louder than their guitars, WAY WAY louder. So the three of us left the show stoked even more on the contortionist but unfortunately all of us have lost fan status for Intervals. We made it through 1 1/3 songs from their set & then headed outside for the rest. Instant headache from all the high end, someone please dial in their axe-fxs (no other band had this issue). I am not trying to trash these guys, amazing players & decent tunes...but man that was one of the worst live experiences I have had ever.


----------



## ngrungebb91

TIBrent said:


> Just got back from seeing these guys play a third time...wow! They played amazingly. Although the singer does act a bit weird as if on a mushroom trip while on stage, they absolutely slayed. Amazing sound, good set list...TIGHT TIGHT! On the other hand...Intervals (who we were looking forward to seeing as well), maybe the worst live event ever. 12k range high end, ZERO low end on stage, instant headaches. Plus, more backing tracks then anyone probably has idea of...bass, drum loops, backing vocals, some main vocals, & A TON of guitars. Like, I gave slack to Josh Travis about this in the past (though he completely rectified this last time I saw them), but what Intervals did was INSANE. Before the set they were doing play back on the pro-tools sessions to front of house & tried to get the sound guy to cut sound before the song began but failed to stop it & what we heard when the song cut in...was the fricken song, loud guitars, bass, drum loops. WAY louder than their guitars, WAY WAY louder. So the three of us left the show stoked even more on the contortionist but unfortunately all of us have lost fan status for Intervals. We made it through 1 1/3 songs from their set & then headed outside for the rest. Instant headache from all the high end, someone please dial in their axe-fxs (no other band had this issue). I am not trying to trash these guys, amazing players & decent tunes...but man that was one of the worst live experiences I have had ever.



Totally agree on how the singer acts. Saw them while on tour with Periphery. He is an amazing singer...but I swear he was on an acid trip, just looked SO weird and moving oddly lolol. Nonetheless, they did a great show.. especially when they kicked in Flourish.


----------



## Taylord

I saw them in ABQ a few days ago. 3rd time seeing them and they were amazing. The encore was insane. Cool that they played an equal amount from all three records. My only question was why Cameron plays with his back to the crowd haha.


----------



## JustMac

He's a shy guy


----------



## TIBrent

That dude SLAYS! Cameron is an underrated king.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Regarding Lessard's strange stage presence, I've seen a lot of people act really strangely while they sing and usually I just find it endearing. It brings out some character.

Like Lessard, the dude from Twenty One Pilots, Arnór from Agent Fresco, Björk, Kata from Mammút.


----------



## jjfiegel

Good buddy Elliot had some weird presence when I saw him with TesseracT.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

jjfiegel said:


> Good buddy Elliot had some weird presence when I saw him with TesseracT.


Nah man, he just had some sweet dance moves.

When I saw them he did some great dancing to those grooves, I loved it.


----------



## gunch

Never listened to their first two EPs before Exoplanet what am I in for


----------



## jjfiegel

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Nah man, he just had some sweet dance moves.
> 
> When I saw them he did some great dancing to those grooves, I loved it.



When i saw them he like got down on the floor and crouched and i even think he laid down at one point.


----------



## tbb529

silverabyss said:


> Never listened to their first two EPs before Exoplanet what am I in for



Apparition is mostly older versions of Exoplanet songs with a different singer. There are 2 tracks that didn't make it to Exoplanet but are in the same style as the rest. Not bad, but Exoplanet is definitely better.

Haven't listened to the first EP too much but it's very -core.


----------



## -One-

silverabyss said:


> Never listened to their first two EPs before Exoplanet what am I in for


Well, they have three, but the first one, the _Sporadic Movements_ EP, was recorded under the name At the Hands of Machines, and sounds very similar to their first release as The Contortionist, the _Shapeshifter_ EP, which blends mathcore, hardcore, and deathcore, but isn't djenty, and doesn't have the long, drawn out, melodic passages from _Exoplanet_. There are (bad) clean vocals on a couple of songs, and the vocalist's highs aren't really my thing, but he has some decent lows, and pretty insane gurgles (even if they are inhaled). _Apparition_ is pre-_Exoplanet_ versions of _Oscillator_, _Flourish_, _Advent_, and _Expire_, with one song that didn't get re-recorded (_Apparition/Predator_), and a new outro to _Flourish_ (_Eyes: Opened_), all done with a different vocalist/keyboardist. It's pretty good, but there are no clean vocals at all on this one (the only Contortionist release with only harsh vocals).


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

jjfiegel said:


> When i saw them he like got down on the floor and crouched and i even think he laid down at one point.


Then you missed some great moves. I think there are videos of him dancing to some tracks off of Concealing Fate around on YouTube.

Edit: Pretty sure this is what I was thinking of but I can't be bothered to find it in there.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdWALftf_6E


----------



## jjfiegel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XubmIB-w3U

He kinda does the crouch thing in this video but I dunno. I was at this exact show. Maybe I'm remembering it wrong. Or he only did it during the softer songs.


----------



## codync

TIBrent said:


> That dude SLAYS! Cameron is an underrated king.



He's really great. His three or four note rhythmic solo in Causality is so sublime, one of my favorite Contortionist moments. I tend to turn my back and try to zone out when I play with my doom band, I could see it to the Contortionist. I'll have to check out those early EPs based on the description up there, those all sounds pretty great to me.


----------



## Khoi

Here are some of my live shots from the Anaheim show last Friday. They were fantastic!

The full album can be found here: The Contortionist, Intervals, Polyphia (Anaheim, CA) - Imgur


----------



## spawnofthesith

Great pics


I was at the Denver show, and all I cam say is holy. ....ing. Shit. I've seen them every time they've been to Denver since 2011, and this was quite possibly there best show yet. Their set felt very long which was amazing, abd they played the perfect blend of music from their albums. The experience was transcendental to say the very least...


----------



## vilk

Seeing them tonight in Chicago!


----------



## 7soundz

While this may be costly, I would really like to see The Contortionist release a high quality performance DVD similar to what BTMB recently released.


----------



## SmackyChot

So what are these guys running gear wise? Anyone get good looks of everything? 

Last time I saw them, Robby had a Laney (not sure which), and Cam had a Mesa Dual or Trip Rect. I couldn't tell from where I was. I am guessing they run a OD in front as well. 

I'd like to figure out specifics, cause their live tone is just INSANE. Completely blew Periphery and Intervals tone out of the water. 

And believe they are using the JB+Jazz pickups in those beautiful LACS's

Anyone care to add?


----------



## spawnofthesith

SmackyChot said:


> So what are these guys running gear wise? Anyone get good looks of everything?
> 
> Last time I saw them, Robby had a Laney (not sure which), and Cam had a Mesa Dual or Trip Rect. I couldn't tell from where I was. I am guessing they run a OD in front as well.
> 
> I'd like to figure out specifics, cause their live tone is just INSANE. Completely blew Periphery and Intervals tone out of the water.
> 
> And believe they are using the JB+Jazz pickups in those beautiful LACS's
> 
> Anyone care to add?



Robby is playing a Laney ironheart with a g major for fx, Cameron is running a dual rec


----------



## lava

One thing I can't help but keep noticing is how awesome the keyboard player for this band is. Super tastefully programmed non-cheesy synth sounds and atmospheres, great sequencing/arpeggiation, fills in the frequency gaps between the guitars perfectly. On future albums I'd love to see him featured a little more heavily.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

Ayyyyy my media company just dropped Language 1&2 live at Revolution! in Amittyville, NY. The Contortionist are good friends of ours, so best believe we have more coming soon!


----------



## devwil

I only went back in this thread a few pages, but I wondered if anybody else was irritated/disappointed by the production on Language.

Not being an expert producer myself (so take this criticism with a grain of salt), but is the album not terribly overcompressed? It seems like they motion towards having great dynamics in their songs but it just all sounds loud to me, even the parts that seem like they should be quiet.

And I thought the mix was kind of muddy, too. The bass really seems to boom and overpower other elements.

But maybe it's just me. Either way, I ended up underwhelmed by Language and I think that comparisons to Traced in Air are pretty fair. At the very least, I think they mimic a lot of the timbres Cynic used on that album.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I thought it sounded way less compressed than intrinsic. Or at least compressed in a very different way, I don't know 

I will say that their live sound and show are even 10x better than on album


----------



## GunpointMetal

Wow, I didn't hear anything muddy in the production at all. Obviously preference and whatnot play a role in what people hear, but I though the production was nearly perfect on the album. I doubt we'll ever hear a proggy metal band in this vein that doesn't over-do it a little bit as far as the production goes, but I certainly didn't find myself distracted by any of the things I might have looked at differently from the mixing desk aside from noticing they existed.


----------



## Santuzzo

I just got the new album 'Language' about a week ago, I really love this album!


----------



## spawnofthesith

Santuzzo said:


> I just got the new album 'Language' about a week ago, I really love this album!



Best release of 2014 IMO


----------



## Tenacious

A good release but definitely not the best. Ne Oblivascaris and Spectral Lore were my favorites.


----------



## Durero

spawnofthesith said:


> Best release of 2014 IMO





I love all three of their albums.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Durero said:


> I love all three of their albums.



Me too, I'd probably be lying if I said they weren't my favorite band. I have more than a weeks worth of contortionist shirts


----------



## crg123

Anyone in Boston going to the Show at Brighton music hall tonight? I'm trying to decide if I should go haha.


----------



## Richie666

I went to the Boston show last night. Mainly went for Revocation who were great as always. Fallujah were a bit too "clicky." I should have given The Contortionist more of a listen before going but they were alright. Wasn't too into it but they definitely warranted a listen. I'm sure I would have enjoyed it more if I were familiar with their tunes.

Is their latest a good place to start?


----------



## nikolazjalic

Richie666 said:


> I went to the Boston show last night. Mainly went for Revocation who were great as always. Fallujah were a bit too "clicky." I should have given The Contortionist more of a listen before going but they were alright. Wasn't too into it but they definitely warranted a listen. I'm sure I would have enjoyed it more if I were familiar with their tunes.
> 
> Is their latest a good place to start?



Depends what you like. Language is much more melodic and vocal focused compared to Exoplanet and Intrinsic. It's also the only album so far with Mike Lessard on vocals. Exoplanet is more Deathcore and Intrinsic is a more progressive attempt. I love all their albums but they're so drastically different.


----------



## QuantumCybin

I agree with the above post...each album satisfies a different one of my tastes. Exoplanet is just in your face with awesome contrasts of melodic moments, but it's very much the most straightforward "heavy" album they have. It will always have a special place in my heart, it's a great album to run to in my opinion. Intrinsic is awesome as well, you can see the roots of Language in a lot of that record.


----------



## JosephAOI

Saw them last night in Newport. Those dudes always know how to put on the most insane show. I know a lot of people try to say that they don't have a very active or energetic live show, but I feel like those people are almost missing the point of The Contortionist. It's a lot less of a show and more of an experience, I suppose. I had a hell of a lot of fun though


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

JosephAOI said:


> Saw them last night in Newport. Those dudes always know how to put on the most insane show. I know a lot of people try to say that they don't have a very active or energetic live show, but I feel like those people are almost missing the point of The Contortionist. It's a lot less of a show and more of an experience, I suppose. I had a hell of a lot of fun though


Agreed. It is more about the music and the experience.

When I saw them back in September, the venue's light guy kept all the house lights off save for a small few streams of blue behind the band and they played the entire set like that. Sure, there wasn't any jumping around and energetic movement like pitting, but the focus was on the music and the whole audience was just swaying as one and headbobbing and grooving. Everyone, even those who never heard of the band, were into the music. A pit did open up for "Flourish" as the closer though.

But it was one of the best, most memorable performances I have ever seen. They really are my favorite band at the moment.


----------



## MikeH

JosephAOI said:


> Saw them last night in Newport. Those dudes always know how to put on the most insane show. I know a lot of people try to say that they don't have a very active or energetic live show, but I feel like those people are almost missing the point of The Contortionist. It's a lot less of a show and more of an experience, I suppose. I had a hell of a lot of fun though



You were in Newport? TEH FAWK, D00D?! So was I. 

But yeah, I was impressed with them. I watched from the balcony and let myself take in the whole experience from a distance. It was definitely awesome. I'm not a huge fan of these guys anymore, as I don't really listen to too much progressive music. But everything off of Exoplanet sounded spot on. I'm not too sure about Mike's girly screams, though.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I got to see them last fall with Periphery and on the current tour. Several times before as well. They are very, very accurate and tight live. Mike does have a hell of a scream/shriek; I'm glad he pulls the mic away a bit now, or my eardrums are. He's a super nice and humble dude, shaking everyone's hand after the show at the door.


----------



## gorthul

Agree on their live performance being super intense. I saw them with Protest The Hero in november (afaik it was the first europe tour for The Contortionist) and I was so focused on the music that I didn't realize what was happening around me. This was definitely an unique experience and I hope they will come here again in the near future. Easily one of my top three live performances of the last year.


----------



## MikeH

Snagged a full video of them playing Oscillator on Saturday, if anyone's interested. Excuse the iPhone audio.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=945750458768991&pnref=story


----------



## JosephAOI

MikeH said:


> You were in Newport? TEH FAWK, D00D?! So was I.
> 
> But yeah, I was impressed with them. I watched from the balcony and let myself take in the whole experience from a distance. It was definitely awesome. I'm not a huge fan of these guys anymore, as I don't really listen to too much progressive music. But everything off of Exoplanet sounded spot on. I'm not too sure about Mike's girly screams, though.



Yeah man! I think I saw you but I forgot to say hi. I'm pretty sure we've both been at a few shows at the same time but have somehow managed to avoid each other 

And on the note of Mike's ridiculous high-pitched shrieks, I think they add so much goddamn intensity to their live show. ....ing love that shit.


----------



## Tube777

Saw them last night in Fort Lauderdale, FL, opening for BTBAM and AAL.

I never paid attention to them...Oh boy was I wrong.

Loved the sound, atmosphere, tension etc.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Saw them last year, opening for... BTBAM? Periphery? Can't remember!  Anyway, the show made me buy Language!


----------



## anomynous

Exoplanet getting a remaster in January



Eric added some more/better keys
http://www.theprp.com/2015/10/02/ne...acks-appear-on-free-good-fight-music-sampler/


----------



## VigilSerus

anomynous said:


> Exoplanet getting a remaster in January
> 
> 
> 
> Eric added some more/better keys



Oh ...., I'm pumped. I love all three albums, but Exoplanet started it all for me.


----------



## QuantumCybin

So they've released "Language: Rediscovered" which is four of their songs from language but played in a more acoustic fashion. Pretty fvckin' sweet.


----------



## Cnev

I'm completely speechless. This is my favorite track from Language, and the melancholy angle they took with this version is absolutely brilliant. Thanks for the heads up. I didn't even realize this existed.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Yeah. I would totally listen to an entire album like this if they made one. Too much talent, man. It almost reminds me of the song Axiom from Exoplanet...how they took the melody from Contact and made it completely soothing and awesome. Even then you could tell they wanted to branch into other stuff.


----------



## sezna

This might be a weirdly specific problem...but does anyone else listen to this stuff and then try to write music because youre so inspired? And then you can't because everything you think of sounds like crap compared to this, and it is stuck in your head so you can't think of anything else anyway?

Agh. I have to avoid the contortionist for a few days beforehand if I plan on doing any writing. _too_ good.


----------



## vilk

It's funny, I started listening to the Contortionist right before their second album dropped. I listened to the first one and was like "meh it's some deathcore" and then Intrinsic came out and I was like F-yeah! because I really liked like 2 or 3 tracks. And I still do. But over time listening to those tracks over and over, I kinda was like "yeah I guess this band is just OK I don't really care about them". So I didn't really even try to listen to Language when it came out.

So I only just heard it like last week, and oh man it's so much better than the first two albums. It's great because it's like the chillest deathcore that can be made.

That's why I'm apprehensive about these reimagined versions of Language. I don't have speakers on this cpu so I probably wont hear it until I get around to doing a big music exploration spree, which recently I do too infrequently. 

Are the new versions taking Language and making it into plain ol' boring deathcore like their first two albums?


----------



## MrYakob

vilk said:


> Are the new versions taking Language and making it into plain ol' boring deathcore like their first two albums?



It's the exact opposite. It's all acoustic, super mellow'd out versions of the songs and IMO it's some of the most beautiful music I've heard in a very very long time. Check it out!!


----------



## vilk

If Language gets any more chill it's not even metal!  I'll have to check it out


----------



## Cnev

Language was the first album I actually listened to, because I admittedly wrote them completely off as just another coat-tail riding, "progressive" djent band. These dudes are something special, I believe.


----------



## QuantumCybin

Exoplanet is still one of my favorite "deathcore" (if you can call it that) records. Some of the riffage on it is just gnarly. Flourish is a crowd favorite, the breakdown in Contact is sick, Oscillator is obviously ridiculous, and the trilogy of songs to close the album are all sweet.


----------



## sezna

QuantumCybin said:


> Exoplanet is still one of my favorite "deathcore" (if you can call it that) records. Some of the riffage on it is just gnarly. Flourish is a crowd favorite, the breakdown in Contact is sick, Oscillator is obviously ridiculous, and the trilogy of songs to close the album are all sweet.



True true. Even in their heaviest of metal phases, they were still rather original and really solid. And their live performances are ridiculous...(in a good way). So much fun.

I saw them in Austin, TX and they ended their set by just improv jamming for a while and then drifting into quiet. Best set ending I've seen in a while.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I didn't really like Language too much when I first heard it but it's grown on me a lot since its release. I'm not really feeling the "rediscovered" songs but maybe I just need to listen to them more. Seeing them going in a softer more acoustic direction is a bit of a bummer since Exoplanet is one of my favorite albums of all time. I just hope that they don't release another snooze fest like Intrinsic.

On a side note about Exoplanet, did anyone else here pick up the remaster they did? I got mine in yesterday and besides adding some new piano and synth parts in some spots it seems like they just made everything a bit louder except the vocals, anyone else feel the same?


----------



## sezna

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I didn't really like Language too much when I first heard it but it's grown on me a lot since its release. I'm not really feeling the "rediscovered" songs but maybe I just need to listen to them more. Seeing them going in a softer more acoustic direction is a bit of a bummer since Exoplanet is one of my favorite albums of all time. I just hope that they don't release another snooze fest like Intrinsic.



Purely speculation but I'm pretty sure this "rediscovered" thing will not be their new sound. I think it is just the result of them playing those songs so many times that their minds wanted to "rediscover" them.

I am pretty sure they won't ever leave their metal roots in the dust.  It's part of who they are, and the community they are in.


----------



## aesthyrian

I hope they do a rediscovered tour, at least, though I would love if it they went this direction 100%.


----------



## sezna

aesthyrian said:


> I hope they do a rediscovered tour, at least, though I would love if it they went this direction 100%.



I'm pretty sure mosh pits would still form. They would just be confused mosh pits.


----------



## aesthyrian

Yeah bro, just a super chill mosh sesh.


----------



## keshav

Straight up one of the best and most inspirational bands I've ever witnessed, live and on record.


----------



## wannabguitarist

sezna said:


> Purely speculation but I'm pretty sure this "rediscovered" thing will not be their new sound. I think it is just the result of them playing those songs so many times that their minds wanted to "rediscover" them.
> 
> I am pretty sure they won't ever leave their metal roots in the dust.  It's part of who they are, and the community they are in.



I dunno, I can see them pulling a Cynic, getting to chill, and never writing anything metal again. DMT is one helluva drug


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Has their psychedelic influence ever been confirmed?


----------



## wannabguitarist

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Has their psychedelic influence ever been confirmed?



I remember reading something around the time Intrinsic came out that they were into DMT but that's it 

All I can confirm is that their live show (at least on the recent tour with Tesseract) would be awesome tripping


----------



## keshav

wannabguitarist said:


> All I can confirm is that their live show (at least on the recent tour with Tesseract) would be awesome tripping



Yep


----------



## sezna

wannabguitarist said:


> I remember reading something around the time Intrinsic came out that they were into DMT but that's it
> 
> All I can confirm is that their live show (at least on the recent tour with Tesseract) would be awesome tripping



Do you have a source? I can't find this anywhere


----------



## frvst

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> On a side note about Exoplanet, did anyone else here pick up the remaster they did? I got mine in yesterday and besides adding some new piano and synth parts in some spots it seems like they just made everything a bit louder except the vocals, anyone else feel the same?


The drums are pretty different as well. They have that signature Jamie King punchy sound. Really dig the synths and keys they added, though. Sounds like a new album at times


----------



## anomynous

The download it comes with is only 160kbps. Wtf, why the garbage quality?


----------



## wannabguitarist

sezna said:


> Do you have a source? I can't find this anywhere



A college friend from Indiana; could be bull...., but I like to believe it's true


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I don't want to have to re-buy Language to get the Rediscovered tracks unfortunately. They're incredible though, I love listening to them. I think no matter what they do I'm going to end up loving it, I enjoy all of their albums, Exoplanet being one of the best metal albums ever for me.

I've seen them live twice and it's an experience, even during the heavy songs I don't want to mosh, I just want to watch them play. And get really high.


----------



## Flemmigan

Thoughts on the Exoplanet remix? For me, it's really brought a new appreciation for the record. I had no problems with the original mix by Ken Susi, but the fact that more of the low end of the bass guitar is actually audible has made it much more enjoyable. Listening to it now, I'm catching much more of the mathy nuances of the rhythms and the subtle flourishes (pun) on the bass.

I've always found it interesting that people didn't like how Intrinsic strayed from the "deathcore" of Exoplanet. If you ask me, the only thing "deathcore" about Exoplanet is the chugs, and even those are almost too mathematical to be straight DxC. 

Anyway, considering this record is about 6 years old now, I have to say it's aged really well and the remix has helped. 

Fingers crossed for a Jamie King Intrinsic remix!


----------



## anomynous

I love all the added keys


----------



## brutalwizard

Yeah i have been finding missed nuances on every instrument. Which is amazing to me because i have heard this album more then any album in my life haha.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I think the remix was completely un-needed. Some of the new synth parts they added are kinda cool I guess but its not like they're making the album a completely different listening experience. To me it just sounded like they made everything louder except the vocals, in some spots its much more difficult to hear what hes saying since everything else is burying it in the mix. Some spots do benefit from the remix tho. I'm just glad they didn't ruin the spacey breakdown that happens about a minute into Expire


----------



## partialdeafness

Anyone got a ticket to the Middle East show friday for sale? Was not expecting that to sell out so fast.


----------



## squids

sorry for zombie thread but i've been listening to Intrinsic again, and i'm trying to figure out cortical. does anyone know the 3rd open chord at around 3:20? one of my favorite open chords of all time.


----------



## rocky0

Love this band. Hard to choose my fav album by them 'cos all of them are equally awesome in their own unique ways.


----------



## MSUspartans777

Just got to see these guys in Nashville last night and they killed it. Can't wait to hear the new material that's coming soon.


----------



## CGrant109

Curious if they've been playing any new material on their current tour?


----------



## philkilla

Nossir


----------



## DoomJazz

This new album will make or break them for me. Language was cool but I think John really added something to the creative process.


----------



## MSUspartans777

I loved Language. I like it better than their previous efforts. So much more variety and memorable songs. Their older stuff just sounded like every other deathcore band.


----------



## Triple7

MSUspartans777 said:


> I loved Language. I like it better than their previous efforts. So much more variety and memorable songs. Their older stuff just sounded like every other deathcore band.



I know this is all opinion, but I have to disagree with you there. Exoplanet sounded like no other deathcore band. That being said, it was my favorite album of theirs. I honestly think that they sound like too many other bands...now. Nothing about them stands out to me anymore. I will probably catch flak for that, but it is what it is. Again, it's all opinion.


----------



## MSUspartans777

Triple7 said:


> I know this is all opinion, but I have to disagree with you there. Exoplanet sounded like no other deathcore band. That being said, it was my favorite album of theirs. I honestly think that they sound like too many other bands...now. Nothing about them stands out to me anymore. I will probably catch flak for that, but it is what it is. Again, it's all opinion.



I can respect that. I really liked the clean vocals mixed with the angry vocals on Language. That's why it really stood out to me. Exoplanet has some really great music on it too though


----------



## Triple7

MSUspartans777 said:


> I can respect that. I really liked the clean vocals mixed with the angry vocals on Language. That's why it really stood out to me. Exoplanet has some really great music on it too though





I love the mix of harsh and clean vocals as well. I liked Jon's better though. His harsh vocals were awesome.


----------



## Glades

They killed it tonight in Ft. Lauderdale.

Cameron has 2 new custom shop Ibby 7's that are soooo sick. They have a natural finish maple top. We only got a glance at the LACS's the entire set because Cameron likes to play with his back to the crowd.


----------



## MSUspartans777

Yeah I saw those customs on a gear gods episode I think. One of those rundown video series. 

Seriously amazing instruments from the LACustom Shop.


----------



## CGrant109

can you post that video if you come across it?


----------



## MSUspartans777

CGrant109 said:


> can you post that video if you come across it?



Here ya go,


----------



## elnyrb10

anyone heard anything or have any updates on the new album? Looks like they finished up recording in January, and im dying for some new tunes from these guys


----------



## MSUspartans777

elnyrb10 said:


> anyone heard anything or have any updates on the new album? Looks like they finished up recording in January, and im dying for some new tunes from these guys



I've been waiting for news as well. I saw them in April and I know they are on tour in Europe now with Periphery. I imagine the promotion for the new album will kick off when the tour is over.


----------



## Kaura

Has anyone catched them on the European tour so far? I would really like to know the setlist since I only know Exoplanet songs.


----------



## Casper777

Kaura said:


> Has anyone catched them on the European tour so far? I would really like to know the setlist since I only know Exoplanet songs.


 
Saw them 2 days ago with Periphery.

While I really like their studio stuff, was not impressed at all with the live performance. 

Basically, no show, just some guys playing their stuff like if they were in their bedroom. Damn, move, play, have fun... 
Body language of the singer was plain ridiculous, it was almost embarrassing

exception was the drummer, who delivered a great performance and was the inly one that seemed to have fun and be happy to be there.


----------



## lewis

Triple7 said:


> I know this is all opinion, but I have to disagree with you there. Exoplanet sounded like no other deathcore band. That being said, it was my favorite album of theirs. I honestly think that they sound like too many other bands...now. Nothing about them stands out to me anymore. I will probably catch flak for that, but it is what it is. Again, it's all opinion.



I absolutely, unequivocally agree with this. Hate the new direction. Also they miss some of the former vocal styles from members that have left. All in all, its overly commercialized, main stream sounding, Camel Wank now. Not memorable, not creative, and sounds like every other band who sells out in the same way.

Northlane is another brilliant example of this.


----------



## MSUspartans777

I personally love the new material and thought they kicked ass live when I saw them a month ago. I find the new material much more interesting.


----------



## noise in my mind

I like all their material. Amazing song writing. Very unique, especially the last album "language."


----------



## brutalwizard

lewis said:


> All in all, its overly commercialized, main stream sounding,Not memorable, not creative,





Yeah that intro sounds exactly like the song in the last kia ad i saw wtf? Why they gotta rip off paramore??

Seriously though language is sick af, sorry you missed out man. Been on board since the first exoplanet album cycle. And their progression seems natural to me and most people that didnt get stuck in a deathcore phase in my experience.

(p.s sorry, but the annoying generic metal "elitist/loser" comes out of me whenever i hear peoples negativity about them. just a reflex haha.


----------



## prlgmnr

Language is about the only prog metal album I've ever loved.


----------



## Cnev

Language is brilliant and one of the more unique and interesting metal albums as of late. Really looking forward to their future work.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Language was kind of a slow burn at first but after multiple listens it really, really grew on me. They're almost and entirely different band now, sound-wise, but its an excellent change IMO.

Intrinsic is still boring as .... though.


----------



## Fraz666

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Language was kind of a slow burn at first but after multiple listens it really, really grew on me. They're almost and entirely different band now, sound-wise, but its an excellent change IMO.


It's the same for me.
I love the way they undertand/make music now


----------



## elnyrb10

NEW SINGLE

major karnivool vibes. I'm really digging it though! the pre order on itunes says tentative date for the new album is 9/15


----------



## TheManWhoWalksAlone

Just listened to the new song. Honestly I feel very underwhelmed and it didn't do much for me. We'll see how the rest of the Album is though.


----------



## squids

reimagined is by far my least favorite contortionist song. i loved the last album but this doesnt seem progressive at all, just sounds like radio. hoping they're pulling the ol' undersell, and the rest of the album is better


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I did not like that. Here's hoping the CD as a whole is better.


----------



## Cheap

this looks like it'll be the shortest song on the new record--there are a few 7 min and 9 min tunes that i'm expecting to be proggier than shit. pretty stoked on the 'radio-friendly' version of them though. i'm too much of a fan boi so they can do no wrong


----------



## gunch

Intrinsic is probably one of my favorite albums but I don't like the direction they went in at all after Lessard joined 

This new song isn't doing anything for me either.


----------



## bhakan

I'm not a fan of it, but it sounds like the type of song I would like a lot better if was in the context of an album full of crazy proggy stuff, with this just thrown in as a break. I wasn't totally in love with Language though so we'll see.


----------



## gunch

Thinking more on it and listening to Language again I guess my problem with Lessard is that he sounds like he only ever sings one note


----------



## Cnev

I love the new song very much. Yeah, it's not as prog-metally as their previous stuff but who cares. Feels like a very organic extension from what they did with Language and is a very good song in its own right. Cannot wait to hear more.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

The new song is trash, I'm really not a fan of this new radio-friendly sound they're going for


----------



## GenghisCoyne

noooooooope


----------



## IbanezIsLife

Umm so, I'm hella late to this party. Literally my first time hearing them. Been seeing people talk about them all day so I decided to see what all the fuss was about. I don't like the brand new song, but I just listened to Language and that was dope af. So I'll be looking into some of their older stuff!


----------



## Taylord

I like radio!


----------



## MattThePenguin

Way too much cool shit going on here to be something on the radio. This song is killer, I'm not too into TC, but everything I've heard from them has been top notch.


----------



## noise in my mind

It's not a bad song, but it doesn't do much for me. I expected more considering how awesome all their albums have been. especially the song writing on language.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

I dig the single, but I've also been enjoying more streamlined songs lately. It's just a pretty song that isn't trying to blow your mind, just take you on a quick journey. The new album is probably going to be very interesting if nothing else


----------



## HexaneLake

Man, I really cant wait for this album to drop. I've probably listened to this track 50 times already.


----------



## Dyingsea

While it's pretty straightforward I appreciate the Perfect Circle laid back type of vibe going on. It's not always about crazy time signatures.


----------



## squids

i'm just bummed that they dropped the not-so-fire single, and now we gotta wait 3 months for the rest of it.


----------



## sezna

You guys dont fanboy hard enough. I love this single. So much. The video is cool too. Contortionist 4ever.


----------



## Silence2-38554

Honestly, after listening to the direction they took the songs on Language: Rediscovered, this is exactly the type of song I was expecting they would release. I really, really hope the album still delivers in the heavy department & isn't just a bunch of this the whole time. That being said, I like this song well enough.


----------



## toolsound

This kind of fissure happens all the time - a band starts out with one sound and then changes until they eventually divide their fan base between those who love the old or new sound.

I fully anticipated the band taking this direction after the success of Language, and to be honest, I love it. As a metal fan who has somewhat grown out of the endless "heavy/screamy" stuff out there, I find this extremely refreshing. And ultimately, I don't really care whether or not a band settles on a particular sound. Whatever sound they choose, I just want it to make me feel something and Reimagined does exactly that.

All of that said, this is only one track off the new album and other tracks could sound entirely different. In any case, I can't wait to hear more and I'm excited for the band. I think they're really finding themselves and are destined for greater success, which they deserve.


----------



## sezna

As an example of the single-not-representative-of-the-album idea, I think of The Brain Dance. Definitely a theme common in prog.


----------



## cip 123

I love the new song, though am I the only one curious about the song being called "reimagined" and the first video they've released about the new album has the big "language" logo in the background?


----------



## elnyrb10

toolsound said:


> This kind of fissure happens all the time - a band starts out with one sound and then changes until they eventually divide their fan base between those who love the old or new sound.
> 
> I fully anticipated the band taking this direction after the success of Language, and to be honest, I love it. As a metal fan who has somewhat grown out of the endless "heavy/screamy" stuff out there, I find this extremely refreshing. And ultimately, I don't really care whether or not a band settles on a particular sound. Whatever sound they choose, I just want it to make me feel something and Reimagined does exactly that.
> 
> All of that said, this is only one track off the new album and other tracks could sound entirely different. In any case, I can't wait to hear more and I'm excited for the band. I think they're really finding themselves and are destined for greater success, which they deserve.



This. so much of this. Amen sir


----------



## Tr3vor

This song gets a big fat "meh" from me, hopefully the rest is better. I didn't like language reimagined that much either though, so maybe contortionist is just falling off my radar. At least I'll have intrinsic I guess.


----------



## bloc

New song grew on me a lot. It sounds a lot like A Perfect Circle.


----------



## sakeido

Such a crazy dope song. Can't wait for the rest.

Reminds me of when old school 70s prog bands decided to throw down and write radio friendly music. Certainly turned out better than Sikth's latest, absolutely horrific attempt at writing prog-nu-metal


----------



## MiPwnYew

sakeido said:


> Certainly turned out better than Sikth's latest, absolutely horrific attempt at writing prog-nu-metal



You're crazy lol. I think the new album is great


----------



## bpprox22

Love the new song


----------



## fabriarockz

Hey guys,
did someone in the world have been able to get the intrinsic deluxe edition iTunes booklet?
That's the only reason I bought intrinsic on iTunes in the first place, and to not be able to download it it's straight out frustrating.


----------



## MikeH

This will always be their best work to me. But I honestly enjoy the new single a lot. I didn't really get into Language, but this is doing it for me.


----------



## squids

MikeH said:


> This will always be their best work to me. But I honestly enjoy the new single a lot. I didn't really get into Language, but this is doing it for me.



i forgot about this. they sound fundamentally different now....


----------



## QuantumCybin

MikeH said:


> This will always be their best work to me. But I honestly enjoy the new single a lot. I didn't really get into Language, but this is doing it for me.




Damn dude, I consider myself a fan of The Contortionist and I always thought Apparition was their first recording. This is pretty brutal, and I love how Nonmanual Dexterity is Flourish in its infancy. Thanks for sharing this, man.


----------



## concertjunkie

https://open.spotify.com/album/35xNhX4xMJjU9r0oib0pGD

New single from The Contortionist "Absolve" is on spotify!


----------



## Ikke

Really liking the new the tracks from Clairvoyant. Absolve is great. Reimagined is great. 

It’s refreshing to have more non screamy, less aggressive stuff in the current metal scene. I wonder if the whole album will have no screaming similar to Tesseracts Altered State. 

It would be interesting in my opinion if the whole album kept a similar non aggressive vibe like Absolve and Reimagine.


----------



## Big_taco

Really digging the direction they are going in. Language was cool but was a bit tiring for me to listen to. This sounds really focused and it's cool to see the turn toward a more "rock" sound.


----------



## squids

meh
have a feeling this album is gonna hardcore disappoint me


----------



## cip 123

Love the new Return to Earth song. I don't get the "I want screams" comments from people, to me the unsettling harmonies towards the end have just as much impact if not more than any aggressive screams. I'm very excited for this album.


----------



## TheDandy

Return to Earth is absolutely my favourite single so far. Totally agree with the comment on unsettling harmonies, totally makes the mood of the song


----------



## TheDandy

Return to Earth is absolutely my favourite single so far. Totally agree with the comment on unsettling harmonies, totally makes the mood of the song


----------



## bhakan

cip 123 said:


> Love the new Return to Earth song. I don't get the "I want screams" comments from people, to me the unsettling harmonies towards the end have just as much impact if not more than any aggressive screams. I'm very excited for this album.


I feel like I've made this comment a lot so people are probably sick of me saying it . I'm not saying music needs to be heavy to be good, and I'm guessing most of the other people wanting bands to get heavier again aren't either. It's just that The Contortionist is an absolutely top tier prog metal band, but a really mediocre (IMO obviously) alt rock/prog rock band. Despite being more "poppy," I find The Contortionists new music to be significantly less memorable and catchy than it was when it was heavy.

I feel like everything The Contortionist does in these new songs has been done better before by bands like Mew, HRVRD, etc. except every now and then they throw in a rather mediocre chug riff. If you're into this sound I highly recommend checking out the bands I mentioned. It's not exactly the same by any means, the bands I mentioned don't have any metal at all in them, but I think they do the whole spaced out alt rock type thing really well.


----------



## cip 123

bhakan said:


> I feel like I've made this comment a lot so people are probably sick of me saying it . I'm not saying music needs to be heavy to be good, and I'm guessing most of the other people wanting bands to get heavier again aren't either. It's just that The Contortionist is an absolutely top tier prog metal band, but a really mediocre (IMO obviously) alt rock/prog rock band. Despite being more "poppy," I find The Contortionists new music to be significantly less memorable and catchy than it was when it was heavy.
> 
> I feel like everything The Contortionist does in these new songs has been done better before by bands like Mew, HRVRD, etc. except every now and then they throw in a rather mediocre chug riff. If you're into this sound I highly recommend checking out the bands I mentioned. It's not exactly the same by any means, the bands I mentioned don't have any metal at all in them, but I think they do the whole spaced out alt rock type thing really well.




I played Language 1 for my degree and it's an easy enough song but playing it in a band gave me a total appreciation for how simple they made such complexity. Trying to play it in a band was terrifying. Part of what I like about Contortionist is how they make everything sound so simple. I know that from studying their songs for my degree, Language 1 intuition sounds simple, but to go through and play it with a real band shows you just how tight you need to be. I listen to these new songs and I hear the simplicity but also the prog of top tier musicians. You might not call it top tier prog if you want but what they seem to be doing with this album so far is to me absolutely breathtaking. Call me a fan boy, I'm just a music fan and I'm obsessed with Return to Earth. That ending is honestly chilling it's almost jarring how restrained the vocals seem over the chugs and thats exactly what I love about it. If it's not memorable to you fair enough but it has me hitting repeat over and over. 

Thank you for the suggestion but in all honesty I probably won't check out those bands for a while, I like the way the contortionist mesh their styles and thats what I go to them for. 

I listen to the Language album and I think it's pretty perfect it's in my top 5 ever, Michael seems to like connecting things, Return to Earth's video is connected to Reimagined, and both videos have the language symbol in the background. I'm excited for the new album because language is one of my favourites, regardless of it's influences and what people may think other bands do better, and this will be in my eyes some form of continuation. 

I don't want to compare bands, this is the contortionists music. I don't listen to them and go "I wish these guys were Mew". Whatever ambient alt-rock sections they put out are theirs and I appreciate them for that. If I compared every bit of music to something better I'd probably never listen to music because whats the point then.

It's like Mastodon, every record people hate and compare, I just wanna sit there, listen and appreciate what they made regardless of what genres they're playing, who's singing etc. It doesn't disregard them as great musicians making what they want to make. The same way a more poppy radio friendly contortionist doesn't equal less complexity, less prog, or less musicianship.


----------



## bhakan

I totally understand where you're coming from, but I feel like you're missing my point, which I probably didn't articulate well enough. My point isn't that they're less complex or worse musicians now at all. I'm the last person to say less-metal music is simpler or lesser. I'm just willing to bet that a lot of Contortionist fans are more open minded than given credit for and they're not asking for more screams because "poppy radio friendly contortionist equals less complexity, less prog, or less musicianship," but because to a lot of us, The Contortionist are just not very good at being poppy and radio friendly.

Really though me shitting on The Contortionist accomplishes nothing. The better take away is if you like the sound The Contortionist is straying towards now, I highly recommend spending some time digging through the indie world, there's a lot of really amazing music that shares a lot in common with this stuff.


----------



## Ikke

Return to Earth is my favorite single so far. The way Mike uses his voice as a texture is just so awesome to me. I've had this song on repeat all day.

Can't wait to hear the rest of the album. I'm loving this new direction.


----------



## squids

Ok its cool that you guys can get these "vibes" from these songs, but i seriously dont get it. there doesnt need to be screams, honestly i very much dislike michaels scream, but the songs are missing what i felt made the contortionist, the contortionist. the new stuff has no depth to me, it all sounds shallow, and "sorta proggy" but just every once in a while when they throw a weird chord in the mix. theres no emotional build up and intensity like language and intrinsic had. it just sounds like radio rock, and thats fine if youre into that but this is the contortionist, who to me had this intricate yet flowing sound, it was highly calculated but organic at the same time. I'll admit that i kind of like Absolve, but i just find clairvoyant boring. i really hope the other songs are better, and yeah you can say that playing language I was tough as a band but this stuff is far from language. 
again, its not BAD, but i would have expected a lot more from the contortionist. im all for a band heading in a new direction musically, but they are just not good at it.


----------



## bmth4111

What tuning are they using for the new album? 

I also feel that the releases have been somewhat lack luster. Cool music videos though. Although I knew that they would head towards a lighter prog rock/metal (their albums all show this transition) I still am disappointed. I loved language and every album they have made so far though.


----------



## cip 123

bmth4111 said:


> What tuning are they using for the new album?
> 
> I also feel that the releases have been somewhat lack luster. Cool music videos though. Although I knew that they would head towards a lighter prog rock/metal (their albums all show this transition) I still am disappointed. I loved language and every album they have made so far though.



They're using 6's and 7's I think they're old 7 tuning was Drop Ab.



squids said:


> Ok its cool that you guys can get these "vibes" from these songs, but i seriously dont get it. there doesnt need to be screams, honestly i very much dislike michaels scream, but the songs are missing what i felt made the contortionist, the contortionist. the new stuff has no depth to me, it all sounds shallow, and "sorta proggy" but just every once in a while when they throw a weird chord in the mix. theres no emotional build up and intensity like language and intrinsic had. it just sounds like radio rock, and thats fine if youre into that but this is the contortionist, who to me had this intricate yet flowing sound, it was highly calculated but organic at the same time. I'll admit that i kind of like Absolve, but i just find clairvoyant boring. i really hope the other songs are better, and yeah you can say that playing language I was tough as a band but this stuff is far from language.
> again, its not BAD, but i would have expected a lot more from the contortionist. im all for a band heading in a new direction musically, but they are just not good at it.




I think we're just disagreeing then, cause I think the songs, especially Return to earth sound far from shallow. Sorry to repeat myself but if that heavier bit with the unsettling clean harmonies sounds very intense to me, far from shallow. 

I understand the 'Flow' you talk about, in Reimagined the sudden choruses were really weird but grew on me. And I appreciate the new direction no build up, just a couple lines and heres the chorus, this is what we're about. Very subdued verses in to sudden choruses, it's a stray from Language but if you think about it, it's totally contortionist just a different side, it sounds like them, it sounds like language but in a new direction instead of the gorgeous flowing passages everything just hitting you. BUT nothing's ever out of place as you expect with Contortionist. I'd say listen to Reimagined again but with a different headspace, if you still don't think it's cool then we're just gonna disagree. 




bhakan said:


> I totally understand where you're coming from, but I feel like you're missing my point, which I probably didn't articulate well enough. My point isn't that they're less complex or worse musicians now at all. I'm the last person to say less-metal music is simpler or lesser. I'm just willing to bet that a lot of Contortionist fans are more open minded than given credit for and they're not asking for more screams because "poppy radio friendly contortionist equals less complexity, less prog, or less musicianship," but because to a lot of us, The Contortionist are just not very good at being poppy and radio friendly.



Gotta disagree again. If you look at Reimagined it's 3 minutes long. It's a perfect album teaser and it's a good pop song. If I heard that on the radio after never hearing them I'd be like "Sh*t who are these guys" It's 3 minutes long and it just hits you with almost every single aspect of the contortionist in a short space. I'd be begging for more and I was. 

I'm just straight disagreeing with you that they're not good at poppy radio friendly songs (Which is fine). If Reimagined came on, again I would lose my Sh*t, and I'd beg the DJ to play more.


----------



## bhakan

cip 123 said:


> Gotta disagree again. If you look at Reimagined it's 3 minutes long. It's a perfect album teaser and it's a good pop song. If I heard that on the radio after never hearing them I'd be like "Sh*t who are these guys" It's 3 minutes long and it just hits you with almost every single aspect of the contortionist in a short space. I'd be begging for more and I was.
> 
> I'm just straight disagreeing with you that they're not good at poppy radio friendly songs (Which is fine). If Reimagined came on, again I would lose my Sh*t, and I'd beg the DJ to play more.


Obviously there's no accounting for taste. I'm not trying to tell you that you should agree with me. I'm glad you enjoy the music and you absolutely shouldn't think any differently on account of anyone else. I'm just saying that the people who dislike the new direction are maybe not close minded, but just don't think they did a good with this new sound.


----------



## cip 123

bhakan said:


> Obviously there's no accounting for taste. I'm not trying to tell you that you should agree with me. I'm glad you enjoy the music and you absolutely shouldn't think any differently on account of anyone else. I'm just saying that the people who dislike the new direction are maybe not close minded, but just don't think they did a good with this new sound.



The only people I would call close minded are the stereotypical chug commenters. Everyone here in this thread is pretty civil and open to comments which is what I love about talking here.

As a matter of taste however I personally don't see how people can't follow the new direction when they like language. It feels like a progression, and to me from just what we've heard it's a good one. Just my opinion and understanding of the situation.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

The new singles to me don't feel like a progression from Language, they feel more like a slight back-step. The songs so far are very plain and not interesting to listen to and Mike's lack of range is starting to annoy me, the dudes a good singer but he stays at the same pitch constantly and barely varies the volume most of the time. I couldn't care less about them being heavy these days but if they're going to go full on prog then at least make it GOOD prog.


----------



## squids

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I couldn't care less about them being heavy these days but if they're going to go full on prog then at least make it GOOD prog.


this.
i just see it as the same sort of situation as Good Tiger; you have these incredible musicians that have put out albums at the top of their genre, and then they come together and make some uninteresting songs and call it "progression". if you go back and really listen to language, aside from mike saying "ebb and flow" like 50 times, its a really great prog album. a "progression" would be like BTBAM doing Colors, then the Parallax, then Coma Ecliptic. their sound changed a lot on the last album, but it was STILL GOOD. clairvoyant is just radio rock. next thing you know, they'll be putting out coldplay covers.


----------



## cip 123

You guys must have very different Radio stations over in the US haha!


----------



## sakeido

squids said:


> this.
> i just see it as the same sort of situation as Good Tiger; you have these incredible musicians that have put out albums at the top of their genre, and then they come together and make some uninteresting songs and call it "progression". if you go back and really listen to language, aside from mike saying "ebb and flow" like 50 times, its a really great prog album. a "progression" would be like BTBAM doing Colors, then the Parallax, then Coma Ecliptic. their sound changed a lot on the last album, but it was STILL GOOD. clairvoyant is just radio rock. next thing you know, they'll be putting out coldplay covers.



it's actually quite nice when a prog band crawls out of their own collective asses and brings that prog genre musicianship to simpler music.

clairvoyant is a great followup to Language from what we've heard so far. also, it's not out yet. chill out


----------



## Tr3vor

My favorite single so far is probably absolve. The rest, I'm just not feeling it. It lacks that something that made the contortionist stand out to me. Hopefully the rest of the songs aren't like that, especially like Reimagined. Reimagined was just so boring.


----------



## bulb

Y'all are haters, the new album is amazing. Its different and a ballsy move. If anyone genuinely thinks this is "radio rock" you literally don't understand what radio rock actually is, and likely are upset that they didn't tickle your screaming fee fees. Anyways, when it drops, sit with it for a while and enjoy it. Despite how "simple" it seems on the surface, it's surprisingly dense music, and as a result it gets even better with each listen.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

What exactly is ballsy and different about it?


----------



## nyxzz

bulb said:


> Y'all are haters, the new album is amazing. Its different and a ballsy move. If anyone genuinely thinks this is "radio rock" you literally don't understand what radio rock actually is, and likely are upset that they didn't tickle your screaming fee fees. Anyways, when it drops, sit with it for a while and enjoy it. Despite how "simple" it seems on the surface, it's surprisingly dense music, and as a result it gets even better with each listen.



Have you heard it in it's entirety? I personally like the new songs but they seemed a little disjointed..granted they're not next to each other at all on the album, but the previous albums were really awesome as full musical concept albums. I think that fact may be why singles might not work as well with bands like that, the singles seem out of context if that makes sense.


----------



## CreptorStatus

Gotta say, i don't mind the newest single. The others didnt do too much for me but I think now that i realize its going to be a pretty straight forward prog rock album, i can get behind it.

Don't know if anyone else has thought this, but all these songs sound alot like A Perfect Circle to me. Specifically their first album. Mer De Noms.


----------



## bulb

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> What exactly is ballsy and different about it?



In the industry, especially once your band starts to gain genuine traction, you start getting pressure from everyone, labels, management, fans, friends etc to be something that fits their vision. Most of these bands started out with a pure pursuit of their vision, but once it becomes a job, those pressures can be a lot easier to fall for. I will always respect a band that continues to chase what is important to them, ignoring the wishes of what everyone, even the fans, want to hear, because they haven't lost what made music special to them in the first place. This is 100% what The Contortionist are doing here, it's a risky and scary move because it's not what anyone expects from them, and they went for it anyways because that is what was important to them. That's a ballsy move.


----------



## bulb

.


----------



## Randy

bulb said:


> In the industry, especially once your band starts to gain genuine traction, you start getting pressure from everyone, labels, management, fans, friends etc to be something that fits their vision. Most of these bands started out with a pure pursuit of their vision, but once it becomes a job, those pressures can be a lot easier to fall for. I will always respect a band that continues to chase what is important to them, ignoring the wishes of what everyone, even the fans, want to hear, because they haven't lost what made music special to them in the first place. This is 100% what The Contortionist are doing here, it's a risky and scary move because it's not what anyone expects from them, and they went for it anyways because that is what was important to them. That's a ballsy move.



I can agree with that sentiment as a whole, although there's nothing wrong with 'labels' on things in a functional sense. I go to a restaurant I've never been to, I see a cheeseburger on the menu and while I've not had THEIR version before, the label gives me an approximation of what to expect, within reason.

It's not entirely far fetched people hear "a new The Contortionist album is on the way" and they have an approximation of what they're going to hear. Nothing wrong with being different but if things drift to far from what people are familiar with, right or wrong, you're going to get pushback. I will say, people shouldn't be SO surprised/disappointed from this particular band, as all of their albums have been pretty different from one to the next. It seems like that evolving sound is part of the brand now, for better or worse.

I like the new song, BTW.


----------



## bulb

Randy said:


> I can agree with that sentiment as a whole, although there's nothing wrong with 'labels' on things in a functional sense. I go to a restaurant I've never been to, I see a cheeseburger on the menu and while I've not had THEIR version before, the label gives me an approximation of what to expect, within reason.
> 
> It's not entirely far fetched people hear "a new The Contortionist album is on the way" and they have an approximation of what they're going to hear. Nothing wrong with being different but if things drift to far from what people are familiar with, right or wrong, you're going to get pushback. I will say, people shouldn't be SO surprised/disappointed from this particular band, as all of their albums have been pretty different from one to the next. It seems like that evolving sound is part of the brand now, for better or worse.
> 
> I like the new song, BTW.


Haha I think you might have misunderstood, I meant labels as in record labels, there is often a ton of pressure from them to go in a certain direction, and they generally wouldn't be fans of a riskier move like this from the band.


----------



## Randy

bulb said:


> Haha I think you might have misunderstood, I meant labels as in record labels, there is often a ton of pressure from them to go in a certain direction, and they generally wouldn't be fans of a riskier move like this from the band.



I follow what you mean. I kinda thought using the same word would confuse the issue but couldn't come up with a better alternative.

Full agreement. I'm glad they're forging their own path. People can say what they want about their preferences from one sound to the next (Exoplanet selfishly still being my favorite) but I'd say it's hard to dispute their song writing has matured. Always excited to hear what's next.


----------



## bulb

Ah I gotcha, but to be clear I see no issue with 'labels' (not record labels) and I don't think those necessarily cause undue pressure as any band that genuinely wants to express itself usually does so before 'labels' come into play, so a retroactive label won't really apply the kind of pressure I'm talking about.

Anyways, the album is sick, I'm stoked for everyone to hear it, and I think a lot of people who don't feel it clicks on first listen will really start to appreciate it as they listen more. As always, their albums are growers, and that's a great thing in my book.


----------



## 7soundz

I'll be honest, the only band that changed it's style that actually left me a bit bewildered was Linkin Park but I understood why they changed direction. I'm not in a band but I do play the guitar and my style of playing has changed so much over the years. Music has always been a bit of an emotional outlet for me personally and as you get older, circumbstances in life may change your perspective in many areas and this will naturally be reflected in your compositions as a musician. Following fads isn't being true to yourself and it's only when you make music that means something to you, that you can satisfy your desire to express yourself musically. 

I'm a bit late to the party as far as The Contortionist is concerned but I've heard most of their albums and the progression seems to be for the better. This is just my own opinion since I find the harsh growling vocals with overly technical music to be getting a bit stale.


----------



## Cnev

This album is going to be ridiculous. I'm so damn excited.


----------



## squids

just from the studio updates, it sounds like the rest of the songs will be more along the lines of what some of us are wanting. 
side note; what are some bands that emmulate that same sort of sound as Intrinsic? i know of a room colored charlatan but theyre more Exoplanet.


----------



## 7soundz

Interesting Article here.

http://www.guitarworld.com/artist-n...-robby-baca-get-back-basics-clairvoyant/31700

Not entirely sure but it seems like they went back to some more basic guitar tunings on the new album.


----------



## nyxzz

So it turns out that sweet ass solo from the first studio update isn't even on the album...was a little disappointed there. I've listened to the album several times now and so far I'm a little underwhelmed, although there are some great parts. Title track is awesome. I'm going to continue to listen to it though, some of my favorite albums of all time had to grow on me, Exoplanet being one of them.


----------



## anomynous

Album is boring and repetitive. I guess there's always next time.


----------



## VigilSerus

Got the album in today, almost done listening through it. This is definitely going to be a new "fat chill" album for me, right next to Uneven Structure's Februus. The title track got me feelin something special.


----------



## squids

well i like the title track. absolve has grown on me. otherwise pretty meh. still bought it. can replace Radiohead on my car cycle with this.
Any chance jon carpenter wants to come back for the next album? Lol


----------



## lewis

So many djent bands have turned into ambient stoner vibed chill crap. 
This band used to be sick but this new stuff is way too relaxed. Bored me to death


----------



## 7soundz

After listening to the album I think it is their best work from the standpoint of overall composition. Honestly I don't like bands being all technical for the sake of it and I agree with their viewpoint on using technicality when appropriate. Based on the overall concept of the album, the mood seems appropriate and I think its an album that puts you in a reflective/relaxed mood with a few moments that can be thrilling. The title track is by far the best and the first and last track is a very good opener and closer to the album. Overall, this one might be one of those albums you listen to for the first time like ....but then after a while you'll absolutely love it.


----------



## Kaura

Glad I'm not only one who is disappointed in the new album. Well, I'm not glad that the album is disappointing but I was afraid that I was the lone wolf with a different opinion.

Had to even make my first meme ever. 







Seriously, I've been listening Exoplanet like 2-3 times a day as a whole for the past few weeks. I'll probably never get tired of that album.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Been waiting for it to "grow on me" for a dozen or so listens. Still waiting.

I am wearing one of my 3 Contortionist t-shirts as I type this. I'll give it more of a chance than I usually do with new albums. I'll be curious to see how it is received...I kind of understand what they are trying to do but I feel like they didn't succeed. Putting the pieces together from interviews it seems like they(the band) aren't all on the same page in terms of how happy they are with how this turned out.


----------



## Ikke

This album is absolutely fantastic. Right now, I like it more than Language. Everything on this album sounds completely organic and appropriate. 

Additionally, despite it being dark and deathly in theme, this album has the most “life” of all of their work to me. It’s just so vivid and progressive, especially in a more literary sense. 

Overall, this album sounds the most complete and feels the most whole to me.


----------



## squids

God damnit, i realized that this riff (one of my all time favorites from them) https://www.instagram.com/p/BRO20j6BUc_/?hl=en
made it onto godspeed in just a completely different way. for like two seconds. consider me disappointed


----------



## nyxzz

I was kind of hoping things would be more like the stuff they did with Language Rediscovered. The solo section of Primordial Sound (rediscovered) and the entirety of The Parable (rediscovered) blew me away. There's still cool stuff in this album I was just hoping to see a little more of Robby and Cameron do cool guitar lines, they're two of my favorite players. It's still good just in a different way I guess. I can understand being tired of playing a certain way when you have to tour for years in a row playing the same 10-15 songs all the time.


----------



## Dalcan

Ikke said:


> This album is absolutely fantastic. Right now, I like it more than Language. Everything on this album sounds completely organic and appropriate.
> 
> Additionally, despite it being dark and deathly in theme, this album has the most “life” of all of their work to me. It’s just so vivid and progressive, especially in a more literary sense.
> 
> Overall, this album sounds the most complete and feels the most whole to me.



I couldn't have said it better. I love it.


----------



## elnyrb10

Really really enjoying the record. The term "heavy" gets thrown around alot in metal, and I think bands hide behind that adjective to add weight to their tracks or album. But for this record, it feels emotionally heavy, and each song has a dramatic mood to it that pulls me in. I didn't expect to like language as much as I did, but i listen to that record at least once a week even now, and I picture doing something similar with this new record


----------



## philkilla

This album is weird. Not weird in a turn off kind of way, but weird that it's unlike anything I've ever heard a band transition to.

The most common naysayers of their current approach just want more "Exoplanet". 

My perception of that complaint is this: If you can't grasp and appreciate what they do now musically, there's no way in hell you've grasped what they already accomplished with their previous efforts.

On an anecdotal level, Intrinsic used to infuriate me. I absolutely DESPISED that album; eventually it grew on me, and now it is one of my favorite albums just because how different it is.

The contortionist are on an entirely different level from so many other bands it isn't even funny.


----------



## gunch

Lessard is boring and he was boring in last chance to reason


----------



## Kaura

philkilla said:


> This album is weird. Not weird in a turn off kind of way, but weird that it's unlike anything I've ever heard a band transition to.
> 
> The most common naysayers of their current approach just want more "Exoplanet".
> 
> My perception of that complaint is this: If you can't grasp and appreciate what they do now musically, there's no way in hell you've grasped what they already accomplished with their previous efforts.
> 
> On an anecdotal level, Intrinsic used to infuriate me. I absolutely DESPISED that album; eventually it grew on me, and now it is one of my favorite albums just because how different it is.
> 
> The contortionist are on an entirely different level from so many other bands it isn't even funny.



You say weird things...

I'm a simple man. I hear heavy riffs (Exoplanet), I like. I hear this snorefest, I dislike. I'm not going to like and listen to this album just for the sake of appreciating the artist.


----------



## Vletrmx

philkilla said:


> My perception of that complaint is this: If you can't grasp and appreciate what they do now musically, there's no way in hell you've grasped what they already accomplished with their previous efforts.



Oh come on, this is a ridiculous thing to say. These guys are doing what they want with the new album and that's cool, but it's not everyone's cup of tea and it hardly has anything to do with "grasping" it.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

I certainly am not looking for more Exoplanet. I didn't really even hope for more Language. I just wanted some good music to listen to. I listen to a ton of less "heavy" prog...that is the least of my concerns. It is just a solid "meh" in my opinion. Luckily there is a lot of other good new stuff right now so I have no shortage of options. I'll still be going to see them in October, I am sure the show will be good.


----------



## stevexc

I liked it at first but then I got bored.


----------



## cip 123

If anyone hasn't read what the album (and Language) is about I highly recommend it unless you like to interpret it yourself. It adds a different layer to everything - https://www.revolvermag.com/music/contortionists-michael-lessard-acid-trips-philosophy-new-album


----------



## philkilla

Vletrmx said:


> Oh come on, this is a ridiculous thing to say. These guys are doing what they want with the new album and that's cool, but it's not everyone's cup of tea and it hardly has anything to do with "grasping" it.



Hey like I said, it's my perception of a complaint. I honestly don't give a crap if someone doesn't like it.


----------



## Tr3vor

So I just listened to the new album, clairvoyant, absolve and relapse are the only songs I like on there. The rest is kinda meh. Its not bad, but its not what I go to the contortionist to hear, and its not my kind of genre. Its not "muh screams" that I'm missing here, I don't care about that. The riffs are missing, where they go?


----------



## Kaura

cip 123 said:


> If anyone hasn't read what the album (and Language) is about I highly recommend it unless you like to interpret it yourself. It adds a different layer to everything - https://www.revolvermag.com/music/contortionists-michael-lessard-acid-trips-philosophy-new-album



So it was drugs that made Language (somewhat) awesome? I wonder what they were on when writing Exoplanet. Oh, I know. They were young full of piss and vingegar and wanted to make heavy music unlike this artsy crap.


----------



## bulb

Tons of awesome bands out there if you wanna hear chugfest 2017, I don't know a single band out there that sounds like Contortionist on Clairvoyant. Very grateful this band writes music the way they do.


----------



## anomynous

I'm confused at why every post defending the album against criticism is saying "you just more more Exoplanet chugs, you music scrub"


No, we want an album that isn't boring. The album is background music at best.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

Unique does not equal good.

Lets also not pretend you can't pick out some heavy influences from the songs on Clairvoyant. I don't mind when influences come through, heck Misha's Sikth and Meshuggah was hanging out when he started Periphery and that helped spawn a new genre of prog metal. The Contortionist are not doing anything groundbreaking with this album in my opinion.

I stand by my "meh" rating. Not bad by any means but not something I will listen to often.


----------



## cip 123

Kaura said:


> So it was drugs that made Language (somewhat) awesome? I wonder what they were on when writing Exoplanet. Oh, I know. They were young full of piss and vingegar and wanted to make heavy music unlike this artsy crap.



Can't tell if you're just going for a joke but did you even read it? Language and Clairvoyant are about a mothers death and sons struggle with drug abuse. Return to Earth hit harder when I understood that.


----------



## 7soundz

Sometimes the rock/metal world can be a little too narrow minded. While everyone has their preferences, we shouldn't be too quick to jump to conclusions. You may have listened to the album now and not be very impressed, but in time who knows, your opinion may change or it may stay the same. I'm sure many of you have listened to albums before and your initial take was that it wasn't very impressive. Later however, you give it some time and it turns into your favorite album. Sometimes the opposite can happen were you love an album right off the bad and later you can't stand it....

Anyway, for me at least, I really like the album simply because prog-metal/djent has become stale with all the chugging and screaming that somehow passes as creativity. Don't get me wrong, some of it is OK, but it's just a bit overbearing at time and its great to hear something fresh that cuts through the noise. The Contortionist has a unique sound and that's not something many bands can claim. In the end, having a unique sound is what might make you successful rather than sounding like everyone else or following fads.


----------



## Ikke

In my opinion, it sounds like some of the people that are complaining forgot that sometimes musicians write music for themselves and not for their fans or a genre. 

It's not progressive/it's not groundbreaking/it's not djenty/it's not riffy = it's not meeting my genre expectations. Which is fine and okke. Ultimately, like Misha said, Riffapocolypse and Chuggfest are a dime a dozen.

I'm glad The Contortionist are doing what they want. Clairvoyant is organic, human, whole, and vivid. Something truly needed in music now and forever.


----------



## Kaura

cip 123 said:


> Can't tell if you're just going for a joke but did you even read it? Language and Clairvoyant are about a mothers death and sons struggle with drug abuse. Return to Earth hit harder when I understood that.



Honestly, I hardly ever listen or read the lyrics. It's nice to know what's the meaning behind the lyrics but I listen to this kind of music mostly for the instrumental parts. I agree that if a song has a deep meaning it rises its value but still, in this case the music is so boring that I care even less for the lyrics. 

Also, I don't know about other guys but I'm not saying that bands aren't allowed to evolve. I mean, Periphery for example just keeps getting better and better album by album and that keeps my interest in them as a band but sometimes the evolution just doesn't take the direction that you except/want or can be too drastic. Like in this case. Good for everyone who likes the new album. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Tr3vor

Ikke said:


> In my opinion, it sounds like some of the people that are complaining forgot that sometimes musicians write music for themselves and not for their fans or a genre.



No one said they couldn't do what they want, but no one has to like it either. Sure you can find riffapocolypse album #1284159 on the internet, but no one else does it the way the contortionist can.

Intrinsic remastered when?


----------



## Ikke

Tr3vor said:


> No one said they couldn't do what they want, but no one has to like it either. Sure you can find riffapocolypse album #1284159 on the internet, but no one else does it the way the contortionist can.
> 
> Intrinsic remastered when?



I know that no one said they couldn’t do what they want. That’s not what I said either.


----------



## Silence2-38554

The new album is fantastic for what it is, but I do wish it had some more insane / climactic guitar parts. Most of the bigger parts are very sound-scape ish, ala Flux Conduct. Not a bad thing necessarily, just something I was looking forward to that didn't happen.

I personally very much enjoy when bands change their sound significantly from album to album rather than making the same thing over & over. Take The Black Dahlia Murder for example. I stopped paying much attention to their albums after Deflorate because they all sound exactly the same.

I love every release from the Contortionist for totally different reasons & that makes this band very special. Clairvoyant is an incredibly unique album. Nothing I've ever heard sounds like it and the composition / musicianship is incredible. 

That being said, I would be totally okay if Relapse wasn't on the album. For sure the low point of the album for me. Something about the vocal melody just makes me want to hit the skip button haha. I also don't really get the love for the title track.

For me, both Monochrome tracks, Godspeed and The Center are the best songs on Clairvoyant.

EDIT:
Just read through THIS article that was referenced earlier. Everyone that's on the fence about this album should read it. I already really enjoyed this album, now I love it.


----------



## ImNotAhab

I really dig the new album. It gave me something I didn't know I wanted, like BTBAM did with Coma Ecleptic or Mastodon did with Crack The Skye. 

That being said, I do understand if someone did not like Clairvoyant... It's like Dylan going Progressive Post Djent...


----------



## bmth4111

Where is the lyric book. Do I need to be able to see into the fourth dimension to see the lyrics on the "thanks to" booklet?


----------



## DeKay

Much respect, that new album is so damn grown up it simply just inspires me in every way.

Huge props to The Contortionist.


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

This album is exactly what I needed it to be, and for that i'm completely blown away.

So far favourite tracks on repeat are Monochrome (Passive), Clairvoyant, The Center, Relapse, Return to Earth.


----------



## Silence2-38554

bmth4111 said:


> Where is the lyric book. Do I need to be able to see into the fourth dimension to see the lyrics on the "thanks to" booklet?



Apparently Lessard had to fight the label to -not- put in a lyric sheet. He'd rather leave it up to the listener's own interpretation.


----------



## squids

Silence2-38554 said:


> Apparently Lessard had to fight the label to -not- put in a lyric sheet. He'd rather leave it up to the listener's own interpretation.


Damn, seems like lessard really took control on this album...

Also is it me or do they use ukuleles on "passive"? around the 4 min mark


----------



## MikeH

I can't stop listening to this album, which I absolutely did not expect. Definitely struck a chord with me.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

bulb said:


> In the industry, especially once your band starts to gain genuine traction, you start getting pressure from everyone, labels, management, fans, friends etc to be something that fits their vision. Most of these bands started out with a pure pursuit of their vision, but once it becomes a job, those pressures can be a lot easier to fall for. I will always respect a band that continues to chase what is important to them, ignoring the wishes of what everyone, even the fans, want to hear, because they haven't lost what made music special to them in the first place. This is 100% what The Contortionist are doing here, it's a risky and scary move because it's not what anyone expects from them, and they went for it anyways because that is what was important to them. That's a ballsy move.


I figured I should listen to the album before I replied but I feel like this album isn't as ballsy or risky as you made it out to be, if anything it sounds like an extension of Language. I think most people at this point realize that The Contortionist aren't going to be releasing another album like Exoplanet or anything thats going to be traditionally heavy. They're still doing their own thing which is great but the album isn't that risky. That being said I actually really enjoyed listening to it and ended up liking the singles when I heard them in the context of the full album. I'm not sure if I like it more than Language but it'll definitely be getting several listens from me.


----------



## fortysix_and_2

For fucks sake.

How ballsy do you have to be? To totally 180 from Exoplanet...(which a lot of you fuckers have said this album is from what you expected)

GET OVER YOURSELVES. Let the artists make the art they want to make and appreciate the fact that you get to experience it. Experience it at all. Progressive. Stay the same???? What??? ConflictCore™.


The Contortionist, et al:
Thank you for making this album. Thank you for not making Exoplanet v 2.0 (as much as I love your previous albums... ebb and flow and all...)


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Chill out, I'm saying its not a ballsy move coming from Language, which it isn't. Going from Exoplanet to this would be a ballsy move but theres 3 albums showing that they're going towards lighter music, I don't think anyone in here thought this was going to be a heavy album.


----------



## fortysix_and_2

Doesn't matter the album you compare it to. Your expectations are just that, YOURS. "Ballsy" is making the album YOU want to make. That's what they did. That's my point.


----------



## lewis

if playing a more mainstream music is supposed to guarantee more fans/sales and money on paper (at least thats what alot of acts think when they change), then how is it ballsy?

If its a safer bet then its not ballsy. Its cowardly.


----------



## cip 123

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> it sounds like an extension of Language.



Thats because it is an extension of Language.



BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I think most people at this point realize that The Contortionist aren't going to be releasing another album like Exoplanet or anything thats going to be traditionally heavy.



https://www.revolvermag.com/music/contortionists-michael-lessard-acid-trips-philosophy-new-album

This interview says there were heavy parts on Language that were just put there for the sake of being heavy. These 2 albums are clearly a story and I think it should be allowed to be what it wants.

Who knows whats coming next, this story is finished.


----------



## Acme

While I'm digging the new album, I don't think it's a ballsy move either. But who cares if it's ballsy or not. If it's good music then it's good music and that's all that matters.


----------



## Kaura

If they want to tell a story then they should just write a book. 

#makeheavyriffsgreatagain


----------



## squids

bulb said:


> Tons of awesome bands out there if you wanna hear chugfest 2017,


speaking of which, where's P4?


----------



## squids

fortysix_and_2 said:


> It DOES matter which album you compare it to, since you were clearly talking about Language. Your expectations are just that, YOURS. "Ballsy" is making the album THEY want to make. That's what they did.


fyp


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

fortysix_and_2 said:


> Doesn't matter the album you compare it to. Your expectations are just that, YOURS. "Ballsy" is making the album YOU want to make. That's what they did. That's my point.


That's fair, neither one of us is going to have our opinions changed by arguing about it though, we both like the album and that's all that really matters.


----------



## wankerness

Just listened to this. Weirdly, it sounded to me like the polished version of Tesseract's Altered State, with some Oceansize-Trail of Fire thrown in on a few songs for good measure. I liked it a lot more than Altered State, but yeah, weird. It had a similar problem for me, too, which is that I find almost every song sounds like the climax and it gets draining so I have a hard time making it through in one sitting. I'll have to give it some more time to digest.


----------



## wankerness

Just listened to this. Weirdly, it sounded to me like the polished version of Tesseract's Altered State, with some Oceansize-Trail of Fire thrown in on a few songs for good measure. I liked it a lot more than Altered State, but yeah, weird. It had a similar problem for me, too, which is that I find almost every song sounds like the climax and it gets draining so I have a hard time making it through in one sitting. I'll have to give it some more time to digest.


----------



## gorthul

I also gave the album a listen now.
I honestly did NOT like Reimagined when I heard it first. Still don't like it that much and it feels a bit out of place on the album. By saying that, the rest of the album is absolutely fantastic. I think most of the critic would not be that harsh if they had used any other song to represent Clairvoyant than Reimagined.


----------



## crg123

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I figured I should listen to the album before I replied but I feel like this album isn't as ballsy or risky as you made it out to be, if anything it sounds like an extension of Language. I think most people at this point realize that The Contortionist aren't going to be releasing another album like Exoplanet or anything thats going to be traditionally heavy. They're still doing their own thing which is great but the album isn't that risky. That being said I actually really enjoyed listening to it and ended up liking the singles when I heard them in the context of the full album. I'm not sure if I like it more than Language but it'll definitely be getting several listens from me.



I'm happy that they did what they wanted to do rather than what was expected but personally I loved the heavy/clean balance of language and my favorite album of theirs is still Intrinsic. Even though I wish they continued with that almost Cynic sound (super heavy parts then into beautiful cleans that could almost be another song) I respect they wanted to go to a different direction.

That said the album isn't personally for me after a few listens but thats ok, which is a bit disappointing. I'm glad a lot of people love it though, they're a very talented group of guys.


----------



## Silence2-38554

Now that the album has been out for a bit, I've found that I really enjoy taking a break from it for a few days, then re-listening to it start to finish. When it was first released, I had over-played the singles so much that they REALLY stuck out when playing back the whole album. Now everything is starting to blend together & become more cohesive, which is really great.......I still can't stand Relapse, though. The only good thing about that song is that I know my favorite two songs on the record come after it haha.


----------



## lewis

crg123 said:


> I'm happy that they did what they wanted to do rather than what was expected but personally I loved the heavy/clean balance of language and my favorite album of theirs is still Intrinsic. Even though I wish they continued with that almost Cynic sound (super heavy parts then into beautiful cleans that could almost be another song) I respect they wanted to go to a different direction.
> 
> That said the album isn't personally for me after a few listens but thats ok, which is a bit disappointing. I'm glad a lot of people love it though, *they're a very talented group of guys*.



I completely agree with your assessment as Im in the same boat.

This part at the end is why I think more and more bands are doing this. Its almost like a unnecessary showcasing of their talents at the detriment of the actual music. Yes technically its beautiful, and yes it takes a great amount of song writing ability to achieve these sorts of songs BUT...does all of that make it a good listen?. No not to me. 
does all of that make it memorable/iconic?. No not for me.

in that aspect, its no different than sitting watching Michael Angelo Batio wank guitar solos over a double neck for 40 mins. Is it mind blowingly impressive? yeah. Does it make me actually like or care about him or his music?. no


----------



## gfactor

Is anyone else here doing the Gear Gods remix competition? 
http://geargods.net/contests/contes...ems-and-you-could-win-a-toontrack-prize-pack/

Here's mine, would love to hear other people's take on this.
https://soundcloud.com/gfactor/the-contortionist-reimagined-re-imagined-by-greg-hendler


----------



## Rational Gaze

I've given this a few weeks to sink in a bit. My initial few listens were very underwhelming. I felt like the songs didn't really offer much separation from one another and the mood being sustained was a bit meandering. Return to Earth was really cool however, and I used that as my anchor to look forward to as I listened through the record. 

Also, my favorite element of the band is Michael Lessard. Ever since I saw these guys perform live, his timbre, emotive delivery, and a really odd and individualistic stage presence completely locked me in. Hearing this record, his performance is phenomenal, but he spends so much time being buried in the music, that I just want to hear him louder. I mean, it's probably just me, but I struggled with this dynamic throughout. 

With that said, the music began to really come around for me. What was once a bit bland started to thematically fuel this overreaching sadness that permeates the record. It is so melancholy and almost desperate to look for light (not in a bad way). I am appreciating that I had to work a little bit to let this open its door to me. It's a stunning album, front to back, and even though the vocals could stand to be a bit more dominant, I am able to embrace it now. I'm glad my patience paid off.


----------



## squids

Has anyone seen them live? I wanted to but had a big midterm the night they were playing about 2 hours away so couldn't make it. Wondering if their new songs have a different energy in a live setting.


----------



## VigilSerus

lewis said:


> I completely agree with your assessment as Im in the same boat.
> 
> This part at the end is why I think more and more bands are doing this. Its almost like a unnecessary showcasing of their talents at the detriment of the actual music. Yes technically its beautiful, and yes it takes a great amount of song writing ability to achieve these sorts of songs BUT...does all of that make it a good listen?. No not to me.
> does all of that make it memorable/iconic?. No not for me.
> 
> in that aspect, its no different than sitting watching Michael Angelo Batio wank guitar solos over a double neck for 40 mins. Is it mind blowingly impressive? yeah. Does it make me actually like or care about him or his music?. no



I don't understand this sentiment, because this is honestly their least "technical" album; Exoplanet has exceedingly far more "technical-for-the-sake-of-technical" moments, if you even want to call it that. If anything, Clairvoyant is a stripping down of fat and getting down to making music that has nothing but deliberate moves and composition.

On a personal note, I've been stuck replaying this album. I haven't been this excited and transfixed with an album in a long while, and I feel like it really is a worthy "successor" to Language. After reading what Michael had to say about the lyrical meaning and direction of both Language and Clairvoyant, I respected and enjoyed this album even more.


----------



## Rational Gaze

squids said:


> Has anyone seen them live? I wanted to but had a big midterm the night they were playing about 2 hours away so couldn't make it. Wondering if their new songs have a different energy in a live setting.



It's what actually made me a fan. I enjoyed their first record enough, and Language really piqued my interest. It wasn't until I saw them open for Tesseract in LA that it clicked. The band is great, but Michael Lessard is mesmerizing to watch perform. He adds so much to the entirety of the performance. It's unlike any vocalist I've seen. Since then, I've tried to see them as much as I possibly can. I can't wait til they are headlining around here.


----------



## lemeker

squids said:


> Has anyone seen them live? I wanted to but had a big midterm the night they were playing about 2 hours away so couldn't make it. Wondering if their new songs have a different energy in a live setting.



I saw them with Animals as Leaders and Between the Buried and Me a couple of years ago. I was still just getting into them and was only listening to Language at the time, and really went for Buried. What they played from that album was tight. It actually made me pay a little more attention. Personally glad I did.

Like Language, this new album is really growing on me. Miss some of the heavier stuff of old, but this new stuff is really good.


----------



## squids

Rational Gaze said:


> It's what actually made me a fan. I enjoyed their first record enough, and Language really piqued my interest. It wasn't until I saw them open for Tesseract in LA that it clicked. The band is great, but Michael Lessard is mesmerizing to watch perform. He adds so much to the entirety of the performance. It's unlike any vocalist I've seen. Since then, I've tried to see them as much as I possibly can. I can't wait til they are headlining around here.





lemeker said:


> I saw them with Animals as Leaders and Between the Buried and Me a couple of years ago. I was still just getting into them and was only listening to Language at the time, and really went for Buried. What they played from that album was tight. It actually made me pay a little more attention. Personally glad I did.
> 
> Like Language, this new album is really growing on me. Miss some of the heavier stuff of old, but this new stuff is really good.



Ok cool but, let me rephrase my question:
Has anyone seen them play the Clairvoyant stuff live?


----------



## wankerness

Rational Gaze said:


> I've given this a few weeks to sink in a bit. My initial few listens were very underwhelming. I felt like the songs didn't really offer much separation from one another and the mood being sustained was a bit meandering. Return to Earth was really cool however, and I used that as my anchor to look forward to as I listened through the record.
> 
> Also, my favorite element of the band is Michael Lessard. Ever since I saw these guys perform live, his timbre, emotive delivery, and a really odd and individualistic stage presence completely locked me in. Hearing this record, his performance is phenomenal, but he spends so much time being buried in the music, that I just want to hear him louder. I mean, it's probably just me, but I struggled with this dynamic throughout.
> 
> With that said, the music began to really come around for me. What was once a bit bland started to thematically fuel this overreaching sadness that permeates the record. It is so melancholy and almost desperate to look for light (not in a bad way). I am appreciating that I had to work a little bit to let this open its door to me. It's a stunning album, front to back, and even though the vocals could stand to be a bit more dominant, I am able to embrace it now. I'm glad my patience paid off.



I recently went back to this album and listened to it several times after my earlier post. My revised reaction was quite a bit like this guy's. I now think it's one of the very best prog metal albums of this decade. GREAT stuff. I can easily listen to it all in one sitting, I find it a lot more varied and not as suffocating as the Tesseract album I compared it to, and almost every song is great. My "way in" to it is mostly just the various grooves on it. Groove isn't exactly the right word, but I like that most of the songs maintain a specific rhythmic pattern and hold the time signature for a long time instead of spazzing all over the place.


----------



## nyxzz

squids said:


> Ok cool but, let me rephrase my question:
> Has anyone seen them play the Clairvoyant stuff live?



I'll answer this 8 months late - yes I have and they're one of the best live bands I've ever seen


----------



## Veldar

wankerness said:


> Just listened to this. Weirdly, it sounded to me like the polished version of Tesseract's Altered State, with some Oceansize-Trail of Fire thrown in on a few songs for good measure. I liked it a lot more than Altered State, but yeah, weird. It had a similar problem for me, too, which is that I find almost every song sounds like the climax and it gets draining so I have a hard time making it through in one sitting. I'll have to give it some more time to digest.



ALTERED STATE??? 

Sign me up, where do I listen


----------



## prlgmnr

I, too, like this more today than I did last time I listened to it, which was when it came out.


----------



## MickD7

squids said:


> Has anyone seen them live? I wanted to but had a big midterm the night they were playing about 2 hours away so couldn't make it. Wondering if their new songs have a different energy in a live setting.




Yes, I caught them on their tour with Sikth. The Clairvoyant stuff live was pretty damn solid and they pulled off a nice half and half set of Clairvoyant material and Language material. I was really surprised at how incredibly tight these guys are at doing what they do. This was the first time I had seen them having missed the tours that had taken place before that. They did pull out one song from Exoplanet I have no idea which one as I didn’t really do the death core thing. 

Sikth where pretty amazing as well and worth the spectacle for sure. I could take or leave the masses of white boys with dreadlocks living the Korn days all over again Thing. 

If you get the chance to see The Contortionist on tour do it.


----------



## RoRo56

MickD7 said:


> Yes, I caught them on their tour with Sikth. The Clairvoyant stuff live was pretty damn solid and they pulled off a nice half and half set of Clairvoyant material and Language material. I was really surprised at how incredibly tight these guys are at doing what they do.



I was wondering how they had done with the fill-in drummer, sounds like he was on point! Hopefully Joey will be back behind the kit shortly.


----------



## Flemmigan

nyxzz said:


> I'll answer this 8 months late - yes I have and they're one of the best live bands I've ever seen



Agree entirely. Saw them open for BTBAM on the Colors Anniversary Tour---probably the 5th or 6th time I've seen each band, but this set was on another level. Everything down to the lights and the moments of ambiance between songs was perfectly executed. Extremely powerful, and frankly the best live set I've ever seen. BTBAM was actually comparatively underwhelming (but still awesome)! Can't wait to see them again, and agree that hopefully Joey will be back on stage soon. His drumming has become some of my favorite, and actually motivated me to pick up the drums recently.


----------



## nyxzz

Flemmigan said:


> Agree entirely. Saw them open for BTBAM on the Colors Anniversary Tour---probably the 5th or 6th time I've seen each band, but this set was on another level. Everything down to the lights and the moments of ambiance between songs was perfectly executed. Extremely powerful, and frankly the best live set I've ever seen. BTBAM was actually comparatively underwhelming (but still awesome)! Can't wait to see them again, and agree that hopefully Joey will be back on stage soon. His drumming has become some of my favorite, and actually motivated me to pick up the drums recently.



Dude I saw them on the same tour in ATL so probably within days of you. I agree - their set was amazing and did kind of make BTBAM seem less awesome than usual (though they were still fantastic)


----------



## MickD7

RoRo56 said:


> I was wondering how they had done with the fill-in drummer, sounds like he was on point! Hopefully Joey will be back behind the kit shortly.



I honestly didn’t know they had a fill in until they finished the show and thanked him for sitting in on that tour.


----------



## cip 123

RoRo56 said:


> I was wondering how they had done with the fill-in drummer, sounds like he was on point! Hopefully Joey will be back behind the kit shortly.





MickD7 said:


> I honestly didn’t know they had a fill in until they finished the show and thanked him for sitting in on that tour.



I think they were just fine as I believe the fill in was actually Joey's drum teacher at one point!


----------



## Albake21

nyxzz said:


> Dude I saw them on the same tour in ATL so probably within days of you. I agree - their set was amazing and did kind of make BTBAM seem less awesome than usual (though they were still fantastic)


Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I hated that show so much. Sure it looked entertaining, but damn that set list was brutal. It was so boring to me. Personally I love all of their work besides Language, but damn Clairvoyant is boring to listen to live. There's no energy. Plus throw in the fact that the one song that did have energy gets its energy pumping ending cut off. I love The Contortionist as they are literally my favorite band, but it seems like it's kinda over for me with them. That's coming from a fan of Clairvoyant.


----------



## nyxzz

Albake21 said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I hated that show so much. Sure it looked entertaining, but damn that set list was brutal. It was so boring to me. Personally I love all of their work besides Language, but damn Clairvoyant is boring to listen to live. There's no energy. Plus throw in the fact that the one song that did have energy gets its energy pumping ending cut off. I love The Contortionist as they are literally my favorite band, but it seems like it's kinda over for me with them. That's coming from a fan of Clairvoyant.



Eh, just different opinions I guess. Last 2 albums are kind of chill energy for me, they're not the band that made exoplanet anymore. Mike is a great live vocalist and the band plays immaculately. I thought the title track had plenty of energy behind it live


----------



## toolsound

Albake21 said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I hated that show so much. Sure it looked entertaining, but damn that set list was brutal. It was so boring to me. Personally I love all of their work besides Language, but damn Clairvoyant is boring to listen to live. There's no energy. Plus throw in the fact that the one song that did have energy gets its energy pumping ending cut off. I love The Contortionist as they are literally my favorite band, but it seems like it's kinda over for me with them. That's coming from a fan of Clairvoyant.



Couldn't have said it better. I was counting down the days until they played in Seattle and when the moment finally arrived, I found myself a little bored. This is also coming from a guy who loved Clairvoyant and had an amazing time watching The Contortionist live in the past. The tour for Language had better energy imo.


----------



## teqnick

I saw the Contortionist in 2012 with Last Chance to Reason, and AAL. Fuck, what a show. Long live the Exoplanet version of this band.

Sorry to derail , but not really.


----------



## Flemmigan

nyxzz said:


> Dude I saw them on the same tour in ATL so probably within days of you. I agree - their set was amazing and did kind of make BTBAM seem less awesome than usual (though they were still fantastic)



Funny you say that, I actually was at the ATL show visiting a friend. Good times! 

Clearly not everybody vibed with the show, but I loved it. Ideally, I would love to see them play an equal mix of stuff from all four albums, but I actually thought the set list was pretty nice. Reimagined _is_ a snorefest live, though.

One of the things I love about this band is that even though their albums are so different, the progression has always seemed natural. I'm sure many will disagree with me, but I think it's clear in their polyrhythmic and mathy approach (dare I say... contorting) approach to composition. If you listen to Exoplanet (or even Apparition, eg the title track), you can hear the seeds for the rhythmic nuance in Clairvoyant. Yeah, the deathcore riffz and breakdunz (which I love) have gone away, but when I listen closely to the riffs in a song like Relapse, I could hear them being in Exoplanet. Maybe I'm just thinking too hard about it, but I love that element in their music. It is true that they're never going to sound like Exoplanet again (barring an anniversary tour, which is all the rage these days), and it's a shame that that bums people out, although it's understandable. Coming from somebody who loved Exoplanet, I think it's a good thing.

Now give us a remastered version of Intrinsic, bois.


----------



## squids

MickD7 said:


> Yes, I caught them on their tour with Sikth. The Clairvoyant stuff live was pretty damn solid and they pulled off a nice half and half set of Clairvoyant material and Language material. I was really surprised at how incredibly tight these guys are at doing what they do. This was the first time I had seen them having missed the tours that had taken place before that. They did pull out one song from Exoplanet I have no idea which one as I didn’t really do the death core thing.
> 
> Sikth where pretty amazing as well and worth the spectacle for sure. I could take or leave the masses of white boys with dreadlocks living the Korn days all over again Thing.
> 
> If you get the chance to see The Contortionist on tour do it.



Agreed with the masses of white boys part. what's up with that? when i saw Sikth on tour with Periphery, the room was half nerdy white guys and half Korn-fans, as a brown guy i felt very out of place (then again i usually do at metal shows). 

I have since seen the Contortionist live, pretty much unlike any other band i've seen live.
I follow Robby Baca on instagram and he has been posting a lot of stuff in his story that suggests either a side project, or a return to a more "metal" sound.


----------



## Albake21

squids said:


> I follow Robby Baca on instagram and he has been posting a lot of stuff in his story that suggests either a side project, or a return to a more "metal" sound.


I can only hope so. As someone who liked Clairvoyant, I'd love to hear more metal from these guys. Two of my favorite guitar players. Plus I'd have to imagine that playing all of this soft stuff for too long would give you the itch to play some metal riffs again. I mean shit they started out and played super heavy for a while.


----------



## cip 123

My band gets to open for them in Glasgow on their UK tour. It'll be exciting and interesting to see their set, I love all their albums so I don't mind really, though I'd love to hear Language part 2!


----------



## philkilla

Saw them in ATL at the BTBAM colors extravaganza as well; probably my 3rd time seeing the contortionist, 4th for BTBAM.

The contortionist put on a great show, but it didn't compare to BTBAM melting everyone's faces with colors..


----------



## gorthul

squids said:


> I follow Robby Baca on instagram and he has been posting a lot of stuff in his story that suggests either a side project, or a return to a more "metal" sound.



I guess it's this project he has been teasing. Sounds a lot like the more mellow Exoplanet stuff.


----------



## Albake21

gorthul said:


> I guess it's this project he has been teasing. Sounds a lot like the more mellow Exoplanet stuff.



It says featuring though, is this for sure his project?


----------



## gorthul

I'm not so sure either. On Facebook they list the following:
Guitar/Writer - Kris Rehfuss
Vocals - (Seeking)
Bass - (Seeking)
Drums - Stephen Giovanneli

On Bandcamp they write:
Composer - Kris Rehfuss 
Vocals - Val Whitaker 
Bass writing and tracking - Robby Baca (The Contortionist) 
Mixing and Mastering - Zeke Lindgren

So it might be that he just did this single / the upcoming album with him or they hired him as their Bass player...I honestly don't know. Anyways I think it would be great if he participated more in this project, it seems quite promising.


----------



## Albake21

gorthul said:


> I'm not so sure either. On Facebook they list the following:
> Guitar/Writer - Kris Rehfuss
> Vocals - (Seeking)
> Bass - (Seeking)
> Drums - Stephen Giovanneli
> 
> On Bandcamp they write:
> Composer - Kris Rehfuss
> Vocals - Val Whitaker
> Bass writing and tracking - Robby Baca (The Contortionist)
> Mixing and Mastering - Zeke Lindgren
> 
> So it might be that he just did this single / the upcoming album with him or they hired him as their Bass player...I honestly don't know. Anyways I think it would be great if he participated more in this project, it seems quite promising.


In the description of the video it says "Bass tracked by Robby Baca (The Contortionist)" so I'm pretty sure he was just a guest and that's it.


----------



## GunpointMetal

I really liked Language, and hadn't listened to Clairvoyant prior to seeing them in Nashville earlier this year. The show was cool, but the sound was not awesome and the vocals were buried the entire time, or so I thought. I picked up Clairvoyant at the show and jamming it in the car....it's so fucking boring compared to even Language. There was absolutely no reason to even bother with guitars on the record. It would be just as interesting with everything on the keys, bass, drums..... I actually do like listening to it, but I have to like remind myself that its not really The Contortionist as I would prefer them. Hopefully whatever comes next has even a HINT of some of the riffs/aggression that exoplanet and intrinsic had, otherwise I probably won't mess with them anymore. I thought they were on to something unique with those two records, and this new direction doesn't feel all that special to me. The soft singing stuff gets old after about 10 minutes when NOTHING ELSE IS HAPPENING.


----------



## Avedas

Can't stand deathcore so the newer stuff is actually pretty cool to me.


----------



## Cheap

I'm still a little salty that the crazy section in one of their teaser videos didn't make the final cut. I think they could've had one of the coolest moments in the genre this year if they went balls deep on Godspeed, but we just got half of a super sick riff

(i still love the record tho)


----------



## Albake21

Cheap said:


> I'm still a little salty that the crazy section in one of their teaser videos didn't make the final cut. I think they could've had one of the coolest moments in the genre this year if they went balls deep on Godspeed, but we just got half of a super sick riff
> 
> (i still love the record tho)


I was pretty salty about that too. I still don't get why it never made the album. It was the one clip that actually got me excited for the album. Also wasn't it Absolve that was supposed to have it?


----------



## Cheap

Albake21 said:


> I was pretty salty about that too. I still don't get why it never made the album. It was the one clip that actually got me excited for the album. Also wasn't it Absolve that was supposed to have it?


Everything about this band since Lessard joined has shown how into subtlety they are. I think they may have just pushed it a bit far to make way for a 'better' song that's not about how flashy they can get.

It's almost the same riff that ended up on Godspeed, but it just stops halfway through instead of going into that tappy/doublekick/goodkindofhilarious section


----------



## GunpointMetal

Cheap said:


> Everything about this band since Lessard joined has shown how into subtlety they are. I think they may have just pushed it a bit far to make way for a 'better' song that's not about how flashy they can get.



It's kinda like that "if its all fast, the fast parts don't matter" kind of thing for me. Cool, ALL the songs are subtle....that just makes the subtlety mean nothing without some contrast. Next record is gonna sound like straight Enya.


----------



## Albake21

GunpointMetal said:


> It's kinda like that "if its all fast, the fast parts don't matter" kind of thing for me. Cool, ALL the songs are subtle....that just makes the subtlety mean nothing without some contrast. Next record is gonna sound like straight Enya.


I'm truly afraid to know what the next album will sound like. It won't be for a long time, but still I don't get where they can go from here. Any further and you can just replace the guitars with keys.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Albake21 said:


> I'm truly afraid to know what the next album will sound like. It won't be for a long time, but still I don't get where they can go from here. Any further and you can just replace the guitars with keys.


Probably could have done that on Clairvoyant.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> I'm truly afraid to know what the next album will sound like. It won't be for a long time, but still I don't get where they can go from here. Any further and you can just replace the guitars with keys.


Well this album and the last album language are about the same story. 

So if they move on to something different then it's possible it could be "heavy".


----------



## Flemmigan

I have a feeling the next album will have more heaviness.
But with some Enya interludes for good measure.


----------



## Albake21

Flemmigan said:


> I have a feeling the next album will have more heaviness.
> But with some Enya interludes for good measure.


I would be totally okay with them combining all of their sounds into one. When I'm asking for a heavier album again, I know I'll never get another Exoplanet, and that's okay. I would love a Clairvoyant but make it heavy. To me, that would be the ultimate Contortionist album.


----------



## Flemmigan

Albake21 said:


> I would be totally okay with them combining all of their sounds into one. When I'm asking for a heavier album again, I know I'll never get another Exoplanet, and that's okay. I would love a Clairvoyant but make it heavy. To me, that would be the ultimate Contortionist album.



I'm with you 100%. I would be over the moon to hear such an album. They do both ("extreme") styles so well. It would be a shame for them not to foray back into the heavy end of the spectrum.
One of my favorite pieces of music is the very syncopated chugging bit in Geocentric Confusion that leads perfectly into the ethereal outro that follows. I always admired how well they rhythmically integrated the brutal bits into the sublime sections. While Clairvoyant was a master class in restraint, I would be thrilled to hear them bridge metal and texture again.


----------



## Albake21

Flemmigan said:


> I'm with you 100%. I would be over the moon to hear such an album. They do both ("extreme") styles so well. It would be a shame for them not to foray back into the heavy end of the spectrum.
> One of my favorite pieces of music is the very syncopated chugging bit in Geocentric Confusion that leads perfectly into the ethereal outro that follows. I always admired how well they rhythmically integrated the brutal bits into the sublime sections. While Clairvoyant was a master class in restraint, I would be thrilled to hear them bridge metal and texture again.


This is exactly why Intrinsic is my favorite album. It was the best of both worlds.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Alright alright, I'm intrigued. Adding these guys to my Spotify list....


----------



## cip 123

Cool interview explaining the recent albums, I feel like knowing more about the story makes it easy to appreciate the sounds of the albums rather than complaining there are no chugs.


----------



## Albake21

cip 123 said:


> Cool interview explaining the recent albums, I feel like knowing more about the story makes it easy to appreciate the sounds of the albums rather than complaining there are no chugs.



Yup I will say when it first came out, learning the story made me appreciate it a lot more.


----------



## squids

anyone seeing them on this tour? i am going to the sf show it looks like so im wondering what the setlist is like


----------



## toolsound

squids said:


> anyone seeing them on this tour? i am going to the sf show it looks like so im wondering what the setlist is like



I'm seeing them on Friday. Here's the setlist they'll likely be playing throughout the tour (they don't seem to deviate much):

https://www.setlist.fm/setlist/the-contortionist/2018/fubar-st-louis-mo-43967b7b.html


----------



## squids

toolsound said:


> I'm seeing them on Friday. Here's the setlist they'll likely be playing throughout the tour (they don't seem to deviate much):
> 
> https://www.setlist.fm/setlist/the-contortionist/2018/fubar-st-louis-mo-43967b7b.html



Looks awesome although interesting that they open with language 1 and close with language 2
Really looking forward to integration and primal directive


----------



## fortysix_and_2

That set list seems right. They sounded great in Denver. I was blown away by Mike's vocals on the old material (Exo)


----------



## nyxzz

^

Seconded, Mike is a fantastic vocalist live, was blown away as well the 2 times I saw them.


----------



## cip 123

Just a little bit I thought I'd add in here as I don't recall doing it. Got to be local support for them in my town and met Mike afterwards we talked a bit about the newest album.

He said much the same as he has in interviews that it was about his friend passing due to Opioid, but added on thats why the record has that back and forth "Nodding on and on" feeling with a fair bit of repetition as that's what people suffering from opioid addiction go through falling in and out of consciousness, struggling to stay awake. Again it helped me appreciate it more, though I still listen to the album and draw my own stories and help from the songs.

He also commented that he's quite selfish when it comes to writing and said he wrote this record because he wanted to tackle this subject of his friend and it's what he wanted to do, rather than write for others and what others may want. It sounds a little callous when I put it that way but he said it in a very nice and understanding way, the band want to write their own music and not other peoples music basically. It's also not like they can't get heavy as evidenced by the live shows.

Another little bitty for those interested in Last Chance to Reason, he said it was starting again, and that he and Robby (I believe that's the right Baca brother) were heading to rehearsal space soon with them. This was all a couple of months ago. So there is more heavy things.


----------



## anomynous

I just want to see videos of Mike on Primal Directive.


----------



## Albake21

cip 123 said:


> Just a little bit I thought I'd add in here as I don't recall doing it. Got to be local support for them in my town and met Mike afterwards we talked a bit about the newest album.
> 
> He said much the same as he has in interviews that it was about his friend passing due to Opioid, but added on thats why the record has that back and forth "Nodding on and on" feeling with a fair bit of repetition as that's what people suffering from opioid addiction go through falling in and out of consciousness, struggling to stay awake. Again it helped me appreciate it more, though I still listen to the album and draw my own stories and help from the songs.
> 
> He also commented that he's quite selfish when it comes to writing and said he wrote this record because he wanted to tackle this subject of his friend and it's what he wanted to do, rather than write for others and what others may want. It sounds a little callous when I put it that way but he said it in a very nice and understanding way, the band want to write their own music and not other peoples music basically. It's also not like they can't get heavy as evidenced by the live shows.
> 
> Another little bitty for those interested in Last Chance to Reason, he said it was starting again, and that he and Robby (I believe that's the right Baca brother) were heading to rehearsal space soon with them. This was all a couple of months ago. So there is more heavy things.


I also want to confirm about Last Chance to Reason. I was able to talk with Eric (drummer of LCTR and producer of the band) about what was going on. He said that all of Level 4 is written and they have more than enough material. They are just waiting to get everyone together to record it. 

I also want to add as I was able to speak with Cameron in person. He did tell me all about the new EP, but out of the respect of the band I will have to keep that to myself. He did say that they are definitely not done with heavy material. If anything, he made it sound like their music is a roller coaster of ups and downs of heaviness. The only thing I will say about the new EP is that one song is 7 string and one of them is a 6 string tuned to BADGBe. After talking to him, while not confirmed, it sounds like newer material will be a bit more of the same with some heavy thrown in. Sadly though I do not have 100% confirmation of this. It's just my interpretation from our talk.


----------



## toolsound

This tour is definitely worth seeing. Heavy first set followed by a really cool acoustic set. Intervals was super fun to watch as well. One of the best shows I've been to in a while.


----------



## squids

That was the best show ive seen in a long time. 
Also, Robby Baca has some of the best looking LACS guitars by a long shot imo


----------



## Buthter

Did the meet 'n greet thing in Seattle last week. Got my Language vinyl signed and got to briefly chat with each of the guys, then listen to a couple songs off the new EP. I'm incredibly stoked for it.

I stopped showing people my group photo because everyone always comments about how unexcited Eric and the Baca Bros look to be there. I think that's just their default look, though.

That was my first time seeing Intervals live, and they put on a great show too.


----------



## Flemmigan

The show in Dallas was amazing. When I saw them on the Colors tour last year, I thought it was the best set I've seen, but this show was even better. They played flawlessly and the ambiance was perfect---made all the better by a very unique outdoor venue and (surprisingly!) good weather. My only complaint was no songs from Intrinsic. Geocentric Confusion would have been amazing.
I couldn't understand why nobody had uploaded a video of Primal Directive to YouTube yet, given that they haven't played it in years (and never with Mike, as far as I know), so I took it upon myself. Enjoy. Go see this tour.


----------



## Albake21

Flemmigan said:


> The show in Dallas was amazing. When I saw them on the Colors tour last year, I thought it was the best set I've seen, but this show was even better. They played flawlessly and the ambiance was perfect---made all the better by a very unique outdoor venue and (surprisingly!) good weather. My only complaint was no songs from Intrinsic. Geocentric Confusion would have been amazing.
> I couldn't understand why nobody had uploaded a video of Primal Directive to YouTube yet, given that they haven't played it in years (and never with Mike, as far as I know), so I took it upon myself. Enjoy. Go see this tour.



Really not a fan of Michael's vocals with Primal Directive to be honest. It really doesn't work with the song that well. Still excited to see them play my all time favorite song of their's again after all these years, but not digging how they sound. Very happy to see Jordan doing the back up screams like Chris. Just goes to show they aren't the same band anymore with the lineup changes and shift in sound. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## Kaura

Really envy people who got to see them during the Exoplanet/Intrinsic days. I still like them, even the new album has grown on me during the past few months and they were great when I saw them live last year but this current singer just pretty much ruined that Primal Directive for me. He just sounds like he's screaming with a sore throat.


----------



## Albake21

Kaura said:


> Really envy people who got to see them during the Exoplanet/Intrinsic days. I still like them, even the new album has grown on me during the past few months and they were great when I saw them live last year but this current singer just pretty much ruined that Primal Directive for me. He just sounds like he's screaming with a sore throat.


I saw them in 2013 and I haven't seen a show come close to that since. TC shows now are so boring to me, but I love them and still go. It's like an abusive relationship lol. I like Michael's vocals, but totally agree with his on Primal Directive.


----------



## Kaura

Albake21 said:


> I saw them in 2013 and I haven't seen a show come close to that since. TC shows now are so boring to me, but I love them and still go. It's like an abusive relationship lol. I like Michael's vocals, but totally agree with his on Primal Directive.



Yeah, I like his vocals on the songs he recorded. He has kinda haunting and unique sound, at least compared to other singers in the "scene" but maybe it's just better if they stop playing the old songs live. I only wish there was some pro-shot videos from their old days.


----------



## RoRo56

I think the fact that the recording is from an outdoor venue and that there's a huge amount of reverb on his vocals doesn't help.


----------



## GunpointMetal

RoRo56 said:


> I think the fact that the recording is from an outdoor venue and that there's a huge amount of reverb on his vocals doesn't help.


The last two times I saw them most of his screams were pretty meh. He did one cool high-pitched thing at the end of show, but other than that it wasn't very strong. I get the impression he doesn't really do as much of it as often, and like any muscle, if you don't exercise it, it atrophies.


----------



## Albake21

GunpointMetal said:


> The last two times I saw them most of his screams were pretty meh. He did one cool high-pitched thing at the end of show, but other than that it wasn't very strong. I get the impression he doesn't really do as much of it as often, and like any muscle, if you don't exercise it, it atrophies.


Which is a shame considering how good he sounded with Last Chance to Reason.


----------



## anomynous

As a huge fan of Lessard’s harshes in LCTR and of Exoplanet: wtf was that


----------



## Flemmigan

Not sure I get the hate on his vocals in that song. I thought he sounded good, and to be fair that was recorded on my phone so everything definitely sounded worse than in person. All the vox also had too much reverb on that mixboard.
To be honest, I always thought the vox in Exoplanet were pretty monotone and the instruments were the standout by far---the harsh vocals were percussive elements, and the cleans were washy and ambient. Way less nuanced than the parts in Language and Clairvoyant. *Insert "Change my mind" meme* Then again, I was never a deathcore connoisseur, so maybe I just never developed a refined palate for br00tal v0x.


----------



## squids

to be fair that video hardly does it justice. he sounded like an absolute monster when they played that in SF, maybe he was feeling sick at the show that was filmed at or something but he sounded 1000 times better when i saw them (sorry flemmigan)


----------



## Albake21

Flemmigan said:


> Not sure I get the hate on his vocals in that song. I thought he sounded good, and to be fair that was recorded on my phone so everything definitely sounded worse than in person. All the vox also had too much reverb on that mixboard.
> To be honest, I always thought the vox in Exoplanet were pretty monotone and the instruments were the standout by far---the harsh vocals were percussive elements, and the cleans were washy and ambient. Way less nuanced than the parts in Language and Clairvoyant. *Insert "Change my mind" meme* Then again, I was never a deathcore connoisseur, so maybe I just never developed a refined palate for br00tal v0x.


That's the whole point of Jon's vocals on Exoplanet and Intrinsic... His vocals were cold, but heavy which matched the material perfectly.


----------



## SolarGlory

h


----------



## Blasphemer

GunpointMetal said:


> I get the impression he doesn't really do as much of it as often



Last time Mike and I hung out, he was going to do some guest vox for my band, and we were trying different things in the studio. I told him that I wanted a screaming passage, but he was welcome to do whatever he felt would fit best over the passage. He essentially said that everyone always wants him to do screams, but he prefers being quiet and dynamic, nowadays.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Blasphemer said:


> Last time Mike and I hung out, he was going to do some guest vox for my band, and we were trying different things in the studio. I told him that I wanted a screaming passage, but he was welcome to do whatever he felt would fit best over the passage. He essentially said that everyone always wants him to do screams, but he prefers being quiet and dynamic, nowadays.


I'd say that is pretty obvious.


----------



## Blasphemer

GunpointMetal said:


> I'd say that is pretty obvious.


Yeah, but I was just corroborating what was speculated aboce


----------



## Rational Gaze

Saw them in Baltimore last week and Mike's screams were very controlled and powerful. Not really sure what people's beef is here.


----------



## Albake21

Well.... Tonight The Contortionist are in town and honestly, I'm not going. After seeing that bullshit setlist of "Songs that span all of The Contortionist's catalog" when really they only have two Exoplanet songs, to the poor clips I've seen of those two Exoplanet songs, and one more personal reason with them I can't really talk about, I'm not going. What I once claimed to be my all time favorite band, I just can't do it anymore. Too much disappointment, too much change, and not enough for me to care. Exoplanet and Intrinsic will always hold a place in my heart and on my wall (I printed both album covers onto canvas) but they are no longer my favorite band. Damn am I glad I never got an Intrinsic tattoo like I planned for a couple years. I'm also going to sell my LACS if anyone is interested and a big fan of theirs.


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> Well.... Tonight The Contortionist are in town and honestly, I'm not going. After seeing that bullshit setlist of "Songs that span all of The Contortionist's catalog" when really they only have two Exoplanet songs, to the poor clips I've seen of those two Exoplanet songs, and one more personal reason with them I can't really talk about, I'm not going. What I once claimed to be my all time favorite band, I just can't do it anymore. Too much disappointment, too much change, and not enough for me to care. Exoplanet and Intrinsic will always hold a place in my heart and on my wall (I printed both album covers onto canvas) but they are no longer my favorite band. Damn am I glad I never got an Intrinsic tattoo like I planned for a couple years. I'm also going to sell my LACS if anyone is interested and a big fan of theirs.


Still my fave band, how much for the Lacs?


----------



## Albake21

cip 123 said:


> Still my fave band, how much for the Lacs?


http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ft-ibanez-semi-lacs-rg7.333216/


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I've pretty much gotten over the fact that they're not the same band anymore and while its kind of a bummer that nothing like Exoplanet will come from them again I don't really mind it. Anything resembling their work on Exoplanet is going to feel pretty forced to me and I honestly really enjoy their newer sound even though I hated it in the beginning. One thing I'll never understand though is all the love for Intrinsic. I feel like I'm listening to a different album than everyone else because its easily their worst and most boring album.


----------



## GunpointMetal

I thought intrinsic was pretty much exactly what a transition album between old sounds and new sounds would be. I dig it. I like the newer stuff, just not as much as the old stuff. The new stuff is, to me, actually much less dynamic than the old stuff and there's almost no RIFFS! They're still an awesome live band, but I'd like to see them dig a little deeper into their heavy ideas going forward. Constant subtlety isn't subtle, its boring after a while.


----------



## Albake21

GunpointMetal said:


> I thought intrinsic was pretty much exactly what a transition album between old sounds and new sounds would be. I dig it. I like the newer stuff, just not as much as the old stuff. The new stuff is, to me, actually much less dynamic than the old stuff and there's almost no RIFFS! They're still an awesome live band, but I'd like to see them dig a little deeper into their heavy ideas going forward. Constant subtlety isn't subtle, its boring after a while.


Yup, well said. Like I've said before, Intrinsic is my favorite album of theirs. I don't want an Exoplanet 2, I want stuff that's interesting and has great contrast of heavy and soft. I want some awesome riffs, but sadly the last two albums just didn't give that at all. Obviously they are artists and they can make what they want. I just lost interest though.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Albake21 said:


> Yup, well said. Like I've said before, Intrinsic is my favorite album of theirs. I don't want an Exoplanet 2, I want stuff that's interesting and has great contrast of heavy and soft. I want some awesome riffs, but sadly the last two albums just didn't give that at all. Obviously they are artists and they can make what they want. I just lost interest though.


If they make another album with the only dynamics being quiet and small or quiet and epic, I'll probably lose interest, too. They're definitely missing the riffs on the last couple. Neither of those records is bad, but neither of them is ever going to get as many listens as Exoplanet or Intrinsic for me.


----------



## Albake21

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I've pretty much gotten over the fact that they're not the same band anymore and while its kind of a bummer that nothing like Exoplanet will come from them again I don't really mind it. Anything resembling their work on Exoplanet is going to feel pretty forced to me and I honestly really enjoy their newer sound even though I hated it in the beginning. One thing I'll never understand though is all the love for Intrinsic. I feel like I'm listening to a different album than everyone else because its easily their worst and most boring album.


The reason I enjoy Intrinsic so much is because of the contrast. They nailed the heavy technical riffs while keeping a lot of ambient softness. I think the best example is the beginning of Causality. That part makes you feel like you are floating through space of ambient, heavy, riffage. It's just a surreal sound they achieved with the album (even if the mix isn't the greatest). So when Language came around, they kept the ambient, but that heavy riffage mix/contrast was gone. I can't stand Language and I will never understand what people see in that album.


----------



## squids

Anyone have tabs for Cortical?


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> I can't stand Language and I will never understand what people see in that album.



Exact opposite, don't see what all the fuss is with the older stuff.

As for the the "Floating through Space ambient/heavy riffs" I feel like the space theme is worn out (Like a lot), and thats kinda how I feel about the old stuff on the lyrical content, it doesn't really grab me or have any message what so ever to me. The newer stuff has more I can grab on to and relate to. 

But I got in to Contortionist through Language, so it's always been from then on for me and I understand not liking where a band has changed over the years.

Hope you still check out the newer stuff cause I think they might get a bit heavier again, but who knows?


----------



## Albake21

cip 123 said:


> Exact opposite, don't see what all the fuss is with the older stuff.
> 
> As for the the "Floating through Space ambient/heavy riffs" I feel like the space theme is worn out (Like a lot), and thats kinda how I feel about the old stuff on the lyrical content, it doesn't really grab me or have any message what so ever to me. The newer stuff has more I can grab on to and relate to.
> 
> But I got in to Contortionist through Language, so it's always been from then on for me and I understand not liking where a band has changed over the years.
> 
> Hope you still check out the newer stuff cause I think they might get a bit heavier again, but who knows?


I'll still check it out, just no longer my favorite band like they once were. I don't know a single band or album that has that "Floating through space ambient/heavy riffs" sound. If you have suggestions, I'm all ears. I've been searching for years but found nothing close. To be honest I listen to music most of the time for the instruments and think about the lyrics second. I definitely get not being able to relate, but I also enjoy the themes. You have to remember that Exoplanet is now 8 years old, so it was cool at the time (still is to me). And Intrinsic is all about psychology and the mind. You can read more about it here.

Cam made it sound like they were going heavier when I talked to him, but honestly I really doubt it... He did say they still love metal and playing heavy, but I sure as hell don't see that.


----------



## fortysix_and_2

You can't want them to be "interesting", and at the same time, be the same "Exo". That just doesn't make sense.

If they (or any band) didn't change or evolve musically... you would all say.. "oh that's teh sam shit i heard last album OMG djent much??? be origianl;llz" (see BOO)

Or, if they didn't release anything at all you would be saying "omg necrophag-tool anyday now release something... dead band"

It is always disappointing to not get what you want. But it's soooo much more fulfilling to appreciate what you have. Enjoy it. 

and stfukthxbye

inb4fanboi


----------



## Albake21

fortysix_and_2 said:


> You can't want them to be "interesting", and at the same time, be the same "Exo". That just doesn't make sense.
> 
> If they (or any band) didn't change or evolve musically... you would all say.. "oh that's teh sam shit i heard last album OMG djent much??? be origianl;llz" (see BOO)
> 
> Or, if they didn't release anything at all you would be saying "omg necrophag-tool anyday now release something... dead band"
> 
> It is always disappointing to not get what you want. But it's soooo much more fulfilling to appreciate what you have. Enjoy it.
> 
> and stfukthxbye
> 
> inb4fanboi


I'll just quote myself and leave it at that... "I don't want an Exoplanet 2, I want stuff that's interesting and has great contrast of heavy and soft." That's completely achievable while evolving their sound. Between the Buried and Me are a perfect example of just that.


----------



## anomynous

I'd rather have nothing than have Clairvoyant


----------



## GunpointMetal

fortysix_and_2 said:


> You can't want them to be "interesting", and at the same time, be the same "Exo". That just doesn't make sense.
> 
> If they (or any band) didn't change or evolve musically... you would all say.. "oh that's teh sam shit i heard last album OMG djent much??? be origianl;llz" (see BOO)
> 
> Or, if they didn't release anything at all you would be saying "omg necrophag-tool anyday now release something... dead band"
> 
> It is always disappointing to not get what you want. But it's soooo much more fulfilling to appreciate what you have. Enjoy it.
> 
> and stfukthxbye
> 
> inb4fanboi


You can maintain the spirit of the older music without leaving all the riffs at the door. 90% of Clairvoyant doesn't even need guitars in the mix, and if you took them out, people would barely even notice. It's (kinda) heavy Enya compared to even Intrinsic. I don't care if he wants to sing in his low, quiet voice all the time (even though his more powerful singing voice is better, IMO), but the music could DO SOMETHING besides be whispy and floaty.


----------



## FancyFish

Albake21 said:


> I don't know a single band or album that has that "Floating through space ambient/heavy riffs" sound. If you have suggestions, I'm all ears. I've been searching for years but found nothing close.



You might of already checked them out because you've been searching for awhile, but how about Rosetta? I feel like they do that spacey-heavy thing pretty well. Another favorite of mine would be Archivist. Actually, I think a lot of post-metal bands do that thing.


----------



## Albake21

FancyFish said:


> You might of already checked them out because you've been searching for awhile, but how about Rosetta? I feel like they do that spacey-heavy thing pretty well. Another favorite of mine would be Archivist. Actually, I think a lot of post-metal bands do that thing.


I actually never heard of either of those bands, mainly because I don't listen to any post-metal. But thank you for the suggestion, I will happily take a listen to them at work today.


----------



## FancyFish

Albake21 said:


> I actually never heard of either of those bands, mainly because I don't listen to any post-metal. But thank you for the suggestion, I will happily take a listen to them at work today.


For Rosetta, "A Determinism of Morality" and "The Anaesthete" are my personal favorites. And for Archivist, I really like their debut self-titled. I think Archivist is only on Bandcamp tho.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Albake21 said:


> I actually never heard of either of those bands, mainly because I don't listen to any post-metal. But thank you for the suggestion, I will happily take a listen to them at work today.


If spacey-heavy is your jam, post metal is where it's at.


----------



## toolsound

Rational Gaze said:


> Saw them in Baltimore last week and Mike's screams were very controlled and powerful. Not really sure what people's beef is here.



I'll second this. I pulled out my phone and recorded some of the heavier parts of the show because Mike sounded like a friggin' demon. Very loud/powerful screams.

I understand people hating change, but I got into TC because of their newer material. I went back and listened to the original stuff but didn't care for it as much. I feel like they are really exploring sounds/concepts/ideas with the new stuff, which I like.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Man, these guys continue crush it. 

https://metalinjection.net/video/th...w-track-early-grave-announce-new-ep-our-bones


----------



## Kaura

ImNotAhab said:


> Man, these guys continue crush it.
> 
> https://metalinjection.net/video/th...w-track-early-grave-announce-new-ep-our-bones




Man, this day just keeps on giving music-wise. Bought a ticket for Unearth's gig, Kse released a new song and announced a gig near my hometown and now this. Dope song.


----------



## Albake21

Still will never understand the love of their new sound. I guess I'm still sticking with Exoplanet and Intrinsic. I had hopes of this one after talking with Cam but it looks like I was still disappointed.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Albake21 said:


> Still will never understand the love of their new sound. I guess I'm still sticking with Exoplanet and Intrinsic. I had hopes of this one after talking with Cam but it looks like I was still disappointed.



I think I yang your yin @Albake21. Never enjoyed Exoplanet and Intrinsic but really dig the newer albums


----------



## vilk

ImNotAhab said:


> I think I yang your yin @Albake21. Never enjoyed Exoplanet and Intrinsic but really dig the newer albums


I think they've gotten better with each album. Exoplanet was some basic but good deathcore. Then Intrinsic progs it up a notch. Then Language blows the first two out of the water. Then Clairvoyant is just as good if not better than Language.

I only just saw they've got a new track out, I'll have to listen on my lunch break. Will they continue their pattern of only ever getting better?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Exoplanet will always me my favorite but Language and Clairvoyant are both excellent albums. Intrinsic is a god damn snoozefest though, you couldn't pay me enough to listen to that album again. 

New song is pretty good, I was just jamming Clairvoyant last night and wondering when they were gonna put out some new music so this was a nice surprise.


----------



## Kaura

Aww shit, here we go again...

Intrinsic is still their best work. Then Exoplanet. For both Language and Clairvoyant I have mixed feelings. Language Pt. 1 is still my top 3 favorite songs by them but apart from that and Ebb & Flow the rest of the album is pretty boring. Clairvoyant is a bit more balanced but I still can hardly get through the whole album in one sitting.


----------



## Pietjepieter

What a happy surprise to hear a new song from them! 

Sounds good! curious for the EP, also I read their will be a smashing pumpkins cover on it... hum we will see


----------



## Randy

vilk said:


> Will they continue their pattern of only ever getting better?



Well, 'better' is subjective. The new song does sound evolved from the last album, yes.

No shade. I like that they change their sound, I just thought they kinda 'try something new on' and move onto something else in pretty short order, so each new sound comes across as half hearted. 

Last two seem to be the closest to one another, which seems to be kind of a washy poppier sound but probably their most refined.


----------



## sakeido

Language is so much better than everything else these guys have done it's ridiculous. as far as I'm concerned the band existed just to make that album and Language Pt.1 which is one of the best songs of all time

ALL TIME

Clairvoyant was mad boring though and the new song isn't much better in that respect. The new stuff just sounds so.. distant and indirect? I dunno. Mike sounds so sleepy most of the time I just don't find it engaging or interesting. I get what they're going for and they're doing it well, but it's just not for me.


----------



## Albake21

The funny thing is, for the people that love Language to death, I've never been given a reason as to why they love it so much. Exoplanet was fantastic in regards of fun, heavy, very technical riffage. Combine that with the ambient undertone and you have a great spacey deathcore album. Intrinsic had the best contrast out of any prog/death metal I've ever listened to. The mix of floating through space with heavy riffs were just perfect. My only gripe with it is the album as a whole feels rushed (and it was according to the band). It starts very strong but slowly down hills throughout. Language is so boring besides a couple songs. I don't care to hear fucking "ebb and flow" every other god damn song. It's so repetitive and expecting of what's coming next. Unlike Intrinsic when the whole song could change out of nowhere. Maybe the average listener is high as a kite to enjoy the album, but for me I can't get past the slow and boring style. Clairvoyant has an awesome story behind it, so lyrically it's very strong. Besides that, it's a total snooze fest after the first couple months with it.

I want to be clear, everyone can enjoy what they want and this is just my opinion. I'm just very passionate about the topic because these guys were everything to me throughout the years. I've never had a stronger feeling to music and guitar playing in general than I did with Exoplanet and even more so Intrinsic.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Exoplanet was basic deathcore? Please show me the other basic deathcore bands that sound like that. Seriously, I'll take all of it. I like all of their records, but Clairvoyant might as well not even have guitar on it.


----------



## vilk

GunpointMetal said:


> Exoplanet was basic deathcore? Please show me the other basic deathcore bands that sound like that. Seriously, I'll take all of it. I like all of their records, but Clairvoyant might as well not even have guitar on it.


 I meant just """normal""" deathcore, not the way you kids use _basic_ these days. As in contrast to their later much more progressive sound.


----------



## GunpointMetal

vilk said:


> I meant just """normal""" deathcore, not the way you kids use _basic_ these days. As in contrast to their later much more progressive sound.


No, I know what you meant, lol, you're probably not much (if at all) older than me. Most "basic" deathcore I hear sounds more like Within Destruction or Angelmaker and I don't think Exoplanet sounds like any of that.


----------



## Albake21

vilk said:


> I meant just """normal""" deathcore, not the way you kids use _basic_ these days. As in contrast to their later much more progressive sound.


Exoplanet is pretty damn progressive. I don't know a single band or album that comes as close to how technical and not "normal deathcore" Exoplanet is.


----------



## sakeido

Albake21 said:


> The funny thing is, for the people that love Language to death, I've never been given a reason as to why they love it so much. Exoplanet was fantastic in regards of fun, heavy, very technical riffage. Combine that with the ambient undertone and you have a great spacey deathcore album. Intrinsic had the best contrast out of any prog/death metal I've ever listened to. The mix of floating through space with heavy riffs were just perfect. My only gripe with it is the album as a whole feels rushed (and it was according to the band). It starts very strong but slowly down hills throughout. Language is so boring besides a couple songs. I don't care to hear fucking "ebb and flow" every other god damn song. It's so repetitive and expecting of what's coming next. Unlike Intrinsic when the whole song could change out of nowhere. Maybe the average listener is high as a kite to enjoy the album, but for me I can't get past the slow and boring style. Clairvoyant has an awesome story behind it, so lyrically it's very strong. Besides that, it's a total snooze fest after the first couple months with it.
> 
> I want to be clear, everyone can enjoy what they want and this is just my opinion. I'm just very passionate about the topic because these guys were everything to me throughout the years. I've never had a stronger feeling to music and guitar playing in general than I did with Exoplanet and even more so Intrinsic.



Language was cohesive with themes that developed slowly throughout the album. It layers clean guitars with heavy ones without running into hacky djent territory. It was melodic at times and heavy at times and never clunked into either mode as badly as old Contortionist. Harmonious then dissonant, all done well. That they could basically turn the songs acoustic on the Reimagined versions and have it come through 100% intact or even better in some cases shows the strength of the original material.

I'm sorry but the "whole song changing out of nowhere" is just dumb. I never even liked old Contortionist and the whole "lol psyche" aspect of them just crashing from one vibe to another with zero warning, transition, or even recall later was practically the opposite of good songwriting. It's like a guy who has no idea of how a manual transmission even works trying to drive, when he also has only one leg and can't actually work the clutch. What it really is, is the band demanding you pay attention to them through contrast alone. Hacky as fuck. They got so much better from that early stuff - and they seem to think so too, because they are moving far, far away from that style as fast as they can.

Old Contortionist having so many stalwart fans who are still butthurt about them never really following up Exoplanet just confuse me. It's been 10 years and that shit wasn't even good back then. Other bands riffed circles around those guys, had better vocals, did the prog thing better, did basically everything better while being very similar. Time to move on


----------



## GunpointMetal

sakeido said:


> Language was cohesive with themes that developed slowly throughout the album. It layers clean guitars with heavy ones without running into hacky djent territory. It was melodic at times and heavy at times and never clunked into either mode as badly as old Contortionist. Harmonious then dissonant, all done well. That they could basically turn the songs acoustic on the Reimagined versions and have it come through 100% intact or even better in some cases shows the strength of the original material.
> 
> I'm sorry but the "whole song changing out of nowhere" is just dumb. I never even liked old Contortionist and the whole "lol psyche" aspect of them just crashing from one vibe to another with zero warning, transition, or even recall later was practically the opposite of good songwriting. It's like a guy who has no idea of how a manual transmission even works trying to drive, when he also has only one leg and can't actually work the clutch. What it really is, is the band demanding you pay attention to them through contrast alone. Hacky as fuck. They got so much better from that early stuff - and they seem to think so too, because they are moving far, far away from that style as fast as they can.
> 
> Old Contortionist having so many stalwart fans who are still butthurt about them never really following up Exoplanet just confuse me. It's been 10 years and that shit wasn't even good back then. Time to move on


Oh boy, that sure was a lot of words to say you like boring-ass songwriting.


----------



## sakeido

GunpointMetal said:


> Oh boy, that sure was a lot of words to say you like boring-ass songwriting.



oh right I forgot I was dealing with early Contortionist fans.. unmedicated ADHD kiddies who can't even sit through a vine compilation on Youtube. should have been more brief so

tl;dr - bad music really bad. good music really good


----------



## Albake21

sakeido said:


> Language was cohesive with themes that developed slowly throughout the album. It layers clean guitars with heavy ones without running into hacky djent territory. It was melodic at times and heavy at times and never clunked into either mode as badly as old Contortionist. Harmonious then dissonant, all done well. That they could basically turn the songs acoustic on the Reimagined versions and have it come through 100% intact or even better in some cases shows the strength of the original material.
> 
> I'm sorry but the "whole song changing out of nowhere" is just dumb. I never even liked old Contortionist and the whole "lol psyche" aspect of them just crashing from one vibe to another with zero warning, transition, or even recall later was practically the opposite of good songwriting. It's like a guy who has no idea of how a manual transmission even works trying to drive, when he also has only one leg and can't actually work the clutch. What it really is, is the band demanding you pay attention to them through contrast alone. Hacky as fuck. They got so much better from that early stuff - and they seem to think so too, because they are moving far, far away from that style as fast as they can.
> 
> Old Contortionist having so many stalwart fans who are still butthurt about them never really following up Exoplanet just confuse me. It's been 10 years and that shit wasn't even good back then. Other bands riffed circles around those guys, had better vocals, did the prog thing better, did basically everything better while being very similar. Time to move on


Definitely a very good write up, thank you. But here's my big problem with this. There is no such thing as "good songwriting" It's completely opinionated. If you want to say "proper" song writing, then maybe. That heavy hitting contrast from Intrinsic is what I love so much. To me Language flows together too much creating this drowning effect where everything is just blending together too much. 

I've never been the one who want them to stick to the Exoplanet sound. That would be horrible for the band and get repetitive. Intrinsic was a huge step in a different direction, but with that still keeping their sound. The problem I have with all of this changing is that every record is a different band. Hell they don't even know their own sound. That's my problem with this band as a whole. Every single time this gets brought up I always point towards BTBAM. Their sound had changed so much throughout the years, yet somehow they still have their same sound.


----------



## GunpointMetal

sakeido said:


> oh right I forgot I was dealing with early Contortionist fans.. unmedicated ADHD kiddies who can't even sit through a vine compilation on Youtube. should have been more brief so
> 
> tl;dr - bad music really bad. good music really good


 Lol, not everyone wants to hear what amounts to a 40 minute ambient elevator song, I do sometimes, but the whole "this is bad songwriting, this is good songwriting" in music that is no way pop music is....
It's a pretty subjective thing. Exoplanet was interesting to listen to, Clairvoyant is interesting to listen to, both in totally different ways. I would like to see them get some more of the actual RIFFS to the forefront again. Half of Language and most of Clairvoyant, the riffs feel like a tertiary element, and in a lot of cases are so undermixed they might as well not even be on the tracks. Most of Clairvoyant could have been keys/vocals/bass/drums and it wouldn't have much of an effect on how the songs came out. It's kinda like the newest Vola album, too. It's very "mature", but it all ends up rolling into one big blob of an album because its all so "measured and restrained". Starts to turn into elevator music after awhile.


----------



## mikah912

Kinda bummed that these guys are intent on becoming a less interesting A Perfect Circle....


----------



## Kaura

If early Contortionist is bad songwriting and only for kids with ADD, might as well just go listen to some AC/DC instead of new Contortionist. Now that shit requires a good attention span.


----------



## Ikke

My opinion, Exoplanet and Intrinsic sound like a guitarist writing music for a band. Language and Clairvoyant sound like a band writing music together. 

I felt the same way about Periphery 1, Animals as Leader ST, Tesseracts One, etc. To a certain extent I think some of those bands still have that “sound” to me. And I understand those albums are what put those bands on the map to an extent. It’s just not my thing. In contrast, Periphery III, Joy of Motion, Altered State/Polaris all are amazing works to me. Those sound like bands enjoying their time together. All that being said, The Contortionist (Lanugauge and forward) lyrically crushes the other bands in my opinion. But, I care about lyrics more than guitar. 

Obviously, this is SSO, so it’s understandable that many will gravitate towards the formers.


----------



## MSUspartans777

I like old Contortionist but I LOVE new Contortionist. Ever since Mike joined the band they've crafted their own unique sound that no one is replicating right now. Early Contortionist is great but it was as unique as Language and Clairvoyant. I love the new song and can't wait to her the rest of the EP.

I also saw them perform 1979 live and it was fantastic. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## MerlinTKD

... I love all the Contortionists

I will admit, I didn’t really get it until I saw them live (that’s often a thing for me, was the same with Monuments and Meshuggah), but Mike is such a dramatic performer, and an amazing lyricist, and the rest of the band is just so. damn. good... I go see them every chance I get. 

Of course, I like stuff like Bonobo and downtempo electronic music too, so they hit a lot of good buttons for me


----------



## brutalwizard

robby just bopped on one of my band's tracks he's in the contortionist. Also actually in the video as well.  

P.s New TC slaps


----------



## Cheap

The tracklisting is up on their merch site for preordering. Looks like we're getting 3 new songs and the 1979 cover. Definitely not mad about it

In the new song it seems like Lessard is back to pushing a bit more. This sits kinda between the chillness of most of Clairvoyant and the songwriting on Language. Definitely still mostly chill, but I think there might be more moments for great live performances if this is an indicator of how the EP will go. 

I love them and loved Clairvoyant, but live it's just a lil sleepy so it'd be nice to see them bring back some energy and hugeness.


----------



## lurè

I understand their more "mature" approach with songwriting but there's no spiking moment in this song just like Clairvoyant, nothing memorable, no energy, it just flows but doesn't leave anything.


----------



## MikeH

I love old (like first EP old) Contortionist, and I also love new Contortionist. This song is sick.


----------



## Albake21

Because I'm disappointed and was burned by this band, I might as well spoil a bit. I've known the track list since last summer but out of respect of the band I didn't say anything. There are two 6 string songs and one 7 string song. The 7 string is in b standard, one is in 6 string standard (which I'm guessing is this single), and the third one is 6 string tuned to BADGBE. So basically 7 string without the low E.


----------



## MikeH

I don’t even understand how that spoils anything at all. As if their tunings tell us what the songs sound like as a composition.


----------



## Ralyks

Wow, I totally forgot about these guys considering how much I loved Exoplanet and Oscillator is a near perfect song (dat ending tho). I like the stuff with Mike, but it always makes me go "Man, Level 2 was such a.kick ass record..."


----------



## bulb

Because I can spoil this but I shouldn’t spoil this but I definitely want to name drop the band cuz we are super tight, I’m gonna just spoil this. Sorry for spoilers also not sorry. All 4 tracks will feature English song names, and get this, all 4 track names will be different from one another.


----------



## prlgmnr

bulb said:


> and get this, all 4 track names will be different from one another.



woah I'm not sure I can stand a Contortionist release if at least two of the tracks don't share a name


----------



## Albake21

Fuck me I guess.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

This thread is getting spicy. No Tabasco needed on my popcorn.


----------



## lurè




----------



## Albake21

Why am I getting shit? I love compositions and I'm a huge guitar nerd even down to the tunings. To me, that's a huge spoiler. Maybe not for everyone else I guess. If anyone here knew a thing about this band, them using these tunings is actually a big deal.


----------



## mastapimp

Albake21 said:


> Why am I getting shit? I love compositions and I'm a huge guitar nerd even down to the tunings. To me, that's a huge spoiler. Maybe not for everyone else I guess. If anyone here knew a thing about this band, them using these tunings is actually a big deal.



It's because you started off your post like you had some juicy insider info that the band didn't want out there, or they "trusted you" to keep their "secret". Then you mention it's a tuning of a song or two and it's kind of underwhelming to most people. Also, as Misha pointed out, it came across as name dropping. It's just kinda funny, nothing to get upset about =)


----------



## Albake21

mastapimp said:


> It's because you started off your post like you had some juicy insider info that the band didn't want out there, or they "trusted you" to keep their "secret". Then you mention it's a tuning of a song or two and it's kind of underwhelming to most people. Also, as Misha pointed out, it came across as name dropping. It's just kinda funny, nothing to get upset about =)


Didn't mean for it to come off like that, I guess the wrong words were used. I did know the track listing, the smashing pumpkins cover, and how long the songs were. That's obviously public knowledge now.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

"Burned by the band" because they put out a couple albums you didn't like? Fucking lol.


----------



## Albake21

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> "Burned by the band" because they put out a couple albums you didn't like? Fucking lol.


Yeah... that's not at all what I fucking meant. I'd rather not say my situation publicly but I was fucked over and lied to by one of the members where money was involved. I shouldn't be throwing the word "band" around and more of "one of the members"


----------



## vilk

I think it's preddy neat they're gonna use the Mastodon tuning!


----------



## Cheap

Does anyone know what bass Jordan's using in the video? I can't find it anywhere. It's like a talman bass kind of but way better looking and seemingly much more complicated electronically


----------



## Kaura

Cheap said:


> Does anyone know what bass Jordan's using in the video? I can't find it anywhere. It's like a talman bass kind of but way better looking and seemingly much more complicated electronically



Reminds me of Paul Gray's (rip) old signature model:







I guess he used it as a reference and the model he's playing is custom made since at least the guitarists have some LACSs. Sure doesn't look like any current production model.

Edit: Nevermind that, I think I found it. This one is called ATK810E.


----------



## VigilSerus

mastapimp said:


> It's because you started off your post like you had some juicy insider info that the band didn't want out there, or they "trusted you" to keep their "secret". Then you mention it's a tuning of a song or two and it's kind of underwhelming to most people. Also, as Misha pointed out, it came across as name dropping. It's just kinda funny, nothing to get upset about =)



Also lots of people have known at least two of the songs on their EP since their Clairvoyant tour, they previewed Early Grave and 1979 at the VIP M&G. Shit, there's video of them playing the cover live lmao.


----------



## Ralyks

Well, guess I don't need to listen now that it's been spoiled for me...


----------



## cip 123

Albake21 said:


> Because I'm disappointed and was burned by this band, I might as well spoil a bit. I've known the track list since last summer but out of respect of the band I didn't say anything.





Albake21 said:


> Why am I getting shit? I love compositions and I'm a huge guitar nerd even down to the tunings. To me, that's a huge spoiler. Maybe not for everyone else I guess. If anyone here knew a thing about this band, them using these tunings is actually a big deal.



I've noticed that you have dropped the fact the band/person aren't on great personal levels repeatedly, or alluded to that in a very "insider-y" way, or that you "Know things". Anyone who goes to a show has the ability to find out the things you "spoil" though. 

I got no problem with you, but if you wanted to know. 

imo exoplanet is a huge bore because of the ambient space vibes. That genre has been done to death so much so that the material written in that "Space-core" era doesn't actually age well. When the a large portion of the material is covered in vocals that I could care less I ain't gonna listen, even if there is a cool riff at the other side.

This is where Clairvoyant actually does the opposite for me at times. The vocals are what are carrying the message and song and sometimes it feels like the instrumental parts aren't strong enough without them. However that's a very BIG sometimes for me, sometimes I'm just not in the mood for it. Clairvoyant is my favourite album though, I drive to a different city to be with my band. I sing it all the way there and all the way back in the car, so I can understand why people don't like it. But honestly no debate will change my mind in the slightest. 




Cheap said:


> I love them and loved Clairvoyant, but live it's just a lil sleepy so it'd be nice to see them bring back some energy and hugeness.



Man we saw different shows, anything but sleepy and they had to cut their set!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

exoplanet>>>>>>>> clairvoyant 
at least in terms of riffage
I like all of contortionist's albums but exoplanet is def my favorite


----------



## Cheap

Kaura said:


> Reminds me of Paul Gray's (rip) old signature model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he used it as a reference and the model he's playing is custom made since at least the guitarists have some LACSs. Sure doesn't look like any current production model.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind that, I think I found it. This one is called ATK810E.


You legend! Ugh that thing is so sick. Seeing them around for under a grand is a very nice surprise too. Looks like it'd be a lot more


----------



## MikeH

Albake21 said:


> Why am I getting shit? I love compositions and I'm a huge guitar nerd even down to the tunings. To me, that's a huge spoiler. Maybe not for everyone else I guess. If anyone here knew a thing about this band, them using these tunings is actually a big deal.



I've been listening to The Contortionist since Sporadic Movements. This isn't that big of a deal at all. Bands change tunings sometimes.


----------



## Obsidian Soul

I wonder what made them go all the way back up to standard tuning(s).I believe one of them went to music school,so that could be the reason?


----------



## wankerness

Obsidian Soul said:


> I wonder what made them go all the way back up to standard tuning(s).I believe one of them went to music school,so that could be the reason?



Getting music lessons correlates with going back to standard tuning? I guess that might be true with those who start as Drop D Powerchord players.


----------



## Obsidian Soul

wankerness said:


> Getting music lessons correlates with going back to standard tuning? I guess that might be true with those who start as Drop D Powerchord players.


Music theory is usually taught revolving around standard tuning,if I'm not mistaken.It's been a few years since I took a music course.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Obsidian Soul said:


> Music theory is usually taught revolving around standard tuning,if I'm not mistaken.It's been a few years since I took a music course.


IME Music Theory is usually taught on piano, or without an instrument.


----------



## Obsidian Soul

GunpointMetal said:


> IME Music Theory is usually taught on piano, or without an instrument.


There's this wheel we learned and I found it easy to remember because of the standard tuning of guitar.That's what I told fellow students in the class when they asked me.Once I tried to apply it to dropped tunings or open tunings,my mind would immediately get confused on how to transpose it.

Edit:Sorry for getting off topic btw


----------



## vilk

I took two Music Theory classes in high school, and we didn't even touch an instrument the entire time. I promptly forgot every single bit of it.

Too bad it hadn't been a Music Theory for Guitar course, I bet I would have retained some of the information then.


----------



## GunpointMetal

vilk said:


> I took two Music Theory classes in high school, and we didn't even touch an instrument the entire time. I promptly forgot every single bit of it.
> 
> Too bad it hadn't been a Music Theory for Guitar course, I bet I would have retained some of the information then.


I learned it on piano, while playing guitar in my own time, and it took about four years to realize I could apply all that knowledge to the guitar.


----------



## Ralyks

I just brought my guitar with me to class for my classical music theory courses, and Jazz theory was a room full of pianos. Plus bringing my guitar.


----------



## MSUspartans777

How come no-one is talking about this masterpiece?

Damn this band is good. Can't wait for the next album


----------



## MerlinTKD

I’m digging it! All Grey isn’t my favorite, but it’s well done. 1979... well, I never liked Smashing Pumpkins, and really hated this song  but I like this version better, for sure. At least I was prepared, them having played it on the last tour. Follow and Early Grace are bangers tho! I love that Mike did a ton of screaming on Follow, too


----------



## Ralyks

The EP is great. And while 1979 from the Pumpkins is one of my favorite songs ever, the cover feels... Weird. It's a good cover, just feels out of place.


----------



## AdenM

Been a fan since Exoplanet - wasn't there for Clairvoyant though, I figured I had moved past djenty stuff. I think this EP shows they have too. Love the raw sound.


----------



## JD27

I thought they did an ok job with the Pumpkins cover. I loved them growing up though, so I didn’t mind it. Really dig the other songs. I like the direction they have gone.


----------



## Spicypickles

I haven’t heard anything of this band outside of Language, but I absolutely LOVE that album, really hard, in the butt. 

Do they have anything else that is similar, or is each album kind of it’s own thing?


----------



## MerlinTKD

Spicypickles said:


> I haven’t heard anything of this band outside of Language, but I absolutely LOVE that album, really hard, in the butt.
> 
> Do they have anything else that is similar, or is each album kind of it’s own thing?



I think Clairvoyant is closer to Language than any of the earlier stuff, but there’s only 4 albums, so...


----------



## Flemmigan

I think the EP is excellent. Some thoughts on it:

Their tone gets better on each release; how is that possible?
Glad to hear some screams back in action. I'm not a "screams or bust" person, but I think the contrast re-opens up a dimension that was more present in their older work. It general, it's great to hear more of Mike's range. While the deliberately subdued vocal style worked really well for Clairvoyant, he has an incredible voice and I like hearing how much variety he can add to different parts.
I think I might like their version of 1979 better than the original. 
Only problem is it's too short. I sneezed and missed half of it! Hopefully that just means the next LP is not too far off.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Robby posted on Instagram that they recorded the guitars through both a Dual Rec and a Triple Crown (50w combo?) and blended each amp in more or less depending on the song. 

Yes to the screaming 

Their version of 1979 IS better


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Dig this more than the last album I think!


----------



## MSUspartans777

MerlinTKD said:


> Their version of 1979 IS better



Couldn't agree more. I love the Pumpkins as well. Actually I'm going to see them next week.


----------

